# Interview the person below you ..



## mandymouse

Here's a nice new thread, as the other one was too long



Trilli-magic said:


> Just ate a yoghurt!
> 
> what's your plans for tonight?



Not a lot, just DISing and watching 24

*What about you ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Resting after a hectic weekend 

*Have you ever done jury service?*


----------



## Gaynor

No, I dread being called to do so.


If you couldn't go to Disney what other holiday destination would you choose?


----------



## Pinky166

I want to go to so many places but high on my list is South Africa.

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

soup

What are your plans for tomorrow ?


----------



## Gaynor

Moroccan spiced pork chops and couscous.



What's your favourite gemstone?


----------



## natalielongstaff

diamonds

What is your favourite song ?


----------



## mandymouse

Flo Rida - Right Round 

*What are you doing tonight ?*


----------



## Tillybud

just some washing I'm afraid.  I wasn't very well at the weekend so I didn't get it all done.

*what's your favourite, shoes or handbags ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

shoes !

Are you tired yet ? i am !


----------



## Tillybud

yes, today has been such a long day !!!!!!!

*what was the last book you read ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im reading we need to talk about kevin

Do you read any magazines ?


----------



## jjk

not really

*what are you doing tomorrow?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going into town with my DD in the morning and out for a meal in the evening

*Are you doing anything nice this week ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

hoping to get out .....depends on the weather 

Do you own a bike ?


----------



## jjk

yes 

*what are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing !

what was the last thing ate ?


----------



## jjk

a jacket potato

*are you going away for easter?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

do you like rollercoasters ?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## mandymouse

Flo Rida - Right Round

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working, we are hoping to go to a craft event this afternoon 

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going into Nuneaton with Kerry this morning, not sure about the rest of the day

*Will you be having an Easter Egg hunt this weekend ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Will you be buying yourself anything today ?


----------



## jjk

no

*what jewelry are you wearing?*


----------



## mandymouse

Mickey ear-rings, Minnie watch, wedding and engagement ring

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nothing, its not on

What are you doing this afternoon ?


----------



## higgy66

I'm working!

*Will you be eating your kids Easter eggs?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no 

What is your favourite advert ?


----------



## mandymouse

1 1 8 24 7 

*What are you up to tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

hopefully chatting to Joh as the footie is on 

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## mandymouse

Frankie & Benny's Risotto 

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ooh im not sure i can narrow it down 

Will you be drinking any alcohol tonight ?


----------



## jjk

no have to be up early in the morning

*have you had tea yet?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Have you eaten any chocolate today ?


----------



## joolz1910

Not yet.

*What's the worst film you have seen recently?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the bucket list 

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm watching Dr. Who on BBC3 right now, then I'm off to F&B's 

*What is your fave fast food ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

mc donalds

Are you hoping to get an easter egg this weekend ?


----------



## Tillybud

I hope so, chocolate buttons are my favourite 

*will the Easter Bunny bring you a choccy egg ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive asked him not to 

Is the footie on in your house ??


----------



## tennisfan

Not tonight

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are still undecided 

What is your favourite colour ?


----------



## jjk

Blue 

*are you in your pjs yet?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

of course 

what time will you go to bed ?


----------



## jjk

around 11.30

*tea or coffee?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tea

What colour is your sofa ?


----------



## jjk

blue

*do you like hot cross buns?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes !

laptop or pc ?


----------



## jjk

laptop 

*have you ever broken any bones?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

what is your favourite smilie ?


----------



## jjk

this one 

*whats yours?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

these !

what are your plans for tomorrow ?


----------



## Gaynor

I'm going to see my Mum.


What you watching on TV?


----------



## tennisfan

Air Crash Investigation

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Zafira

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't had any yet

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are going to the Zoo !

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure yet

*Are you going shopping today ? what are you planning to buy ?*


----------



## Trilli-magic

No shopping for me 

You?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm not going to town today

*What is your fave shopping mall in Orlando ?*


----------



## Pinky166

Mall @ Milennia

*What is your favourite WDW show?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

fantasmic

What is the weather like where you live ?


----------



## mandymouse

Same as yours Nat, nice and sunny

*What's for dinner ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nothing for me ! Everyone else is having spag bol 

Have you got a Wii ?


----------



## tennisfan

No, I just use other people's

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## mandymouse

The Bourne Movies

*What pets do you have ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

We have two King Charles, a tortoise, birds & fish, both tropical and goldfish 

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

8am

What colour is your car ?


----------



## mandymouse

Silver

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, Coronation Street

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are going to see hotel for dogs this weekend 

What is your fave choc bar ?


----------



## mandymouse

Cadbury's Caramel

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Some crafts, we are making easter bunnies

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

About 10 to 7

*Who is the next person in your house to be celebrating their birthday ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Rhiannon - her Birthday is Saturday, although she's not here 

*If you had £100 to spend on anything you like, what would you buy?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ooh.... Dollars 

Are you busy ?


----------



## wilma-bride

lol @ dollars 

No, not busy at all - I am the only one at work and likely to be the only one here all day 

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yep !

What are you wearing ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Jeans, a pink t-shirt with hearts on it and a brown Rainforest Cafe fleece (it's cold here!)

*What are you having for dinner tonight?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Cottage Pie.

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Cream crackers 

*Do you have any beauty treatments?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

some

Do you plan to eat out over the Easter weekend ?


----------



## wilma-bride

natalielongstaff said:


> Do you plan to eat out over the Easter weekend ?



Not unless you count the fact that Deb is doing the cooking tomorrow 

*Are you getting an Easter Egg this year - and, if so, what kind?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not getting any !

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## wilma-bride

natalielongstaff said:


> Who was the last person you spoke to ?



Tim at work  There are three people here now 

*What is your favourite TV programme at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lost and Bones

What time are you finishing work ?


----------



## wilma-bride

natalielongstaff said:


> What time are you finishing work ?



As soon as possible   Hopefully about 12

*What is your favourite song at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

up all night, take that

Is it raining where you live ?


----------



## Gaynor

No, it's dry and bright.

What are your plans for this evening?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Watch a DVD

What is your favourite item of clothing?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my Jimmy choo's

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Toast (ww bread) and a ww yoghurt

*What are you up to tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its Bones night 

Have you brought anything for yourself today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not yet, but I am about to head into town.

What are you doing over Easter?


----------



## natalielongstaff

just days out 

Are you going away for easter ?


----------



## tennisfan

No as i'm working Saturday

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Shopping in Manchester 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bones

What are you having for dinner ?


----------



## tennisfan

Don't know as i'm going out for dinner

*What are you having?*


----------



## Gaynor

chilli and homemade potato wedges



what's your favourite drink on a night out?


----------



## mandymouse

White Zinfandel or Bacardi & diet coke

*What's yours ?*


----------



## Gaynor

Vodka and coke or martini and lemonade



where would you go for a city break?


----------



## natalielongstaff

new york 

Who was the last person to send you a text ?


----------



## tennisfan

A friend of mine who i'm going out with tonight

*What was is your favourite food?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chocolate

What is your favourite quiz show ?


----------



## Gaynor

Deal or No Deal



what's your favourite fruit?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Apples

Do you like marmite ?


----------



## Gaynor

UUUURRRRGGGGHHHH no!

Do you like marmite?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no !!

What about sprouts ?


----------



## Gaynor

another urrrrggghhhh!


Which is your favourite florida water park?


----------



## natalielongstaff

blizzard beach

Have you ever been on a cruise ?


----------



## Gaynor

Did a Disney cruise for the 1st time last year?



What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

October this year 

What are your plans for this evening ?


----------



## mandymouse

DISing and watching TV 

*What is your fave Sunday roast ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chicken

How many people are in the room with you ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Including me, five 

*What's the best hotel you've ever stayed in?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hotel New York in DLRP

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Teriyaki Noodles

What is your favourite holiday destination?


----------



## mandymouse

Disneyworld of course 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working till 3.30, we are going to the soft play 

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I've been to Asda, and done my housework, I'm not sure about the rest of the day

*Will you be having an Easter Egg ? and what kind ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A non edible one. DH is allergic to chocolate so we are a chocolate free household. Lush does do really neat egg-shaped ballistics so that will be my Eater egg.

What's for dinner today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

Who do you most admire ?


----------



## mandymouse

I can't think of anyone - LOL 

*Will you be having a drinky tonight ? and what will it be ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No as i'm working tomorrow & have to be fit for duty!

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza

whats on your tv ?


----------



## Danauk

Nothing at the moment, I have radio 1 on instead.

*Are you doing anything nice over the easter weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing exciting

Is it raining where you live ?


----------



## Danauk

Yes!!

*What are your current favourite TV shows to watch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lost or Bones

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## mandymouse

DISing and watching TV

*What are your fave pizza toppings ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Meat feast, Mushrooms & sweetcorn or Pepperoni

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## Gaynor

Profiteroles




What item of make-up could you not live without?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheesecake

Do you prefer butter or marjarine ?


----------



## Gaynor

Butter

Whose your favourite Disney Princess?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cinderella

How many disney hotels/resorts have you stayed in ?


----------



## Danauk

WDW: Beach Club Villas and Animal Kingdom Lodge (well will have by the summer!)
Disneyland: Grand Californian
DLRP: Hotel New York and the Disneyland Hotel

*Which Disney hotel have you not yet stayed in that you would really like to?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im looking forward to BLT in October

Who else is in the room with you ?


----------



## mandymouse

My hubby

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## tennisfan

A group photo of us finishing our Ambulance service training

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yesterday - my eldest DD licking the spoon after making cakes!

*Do you own a digital photo frame?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*Do you have any hobbies?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Making jewellery

What is your favourite animal?


----------



## mandymouse

I love dogs

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

going to watch the footie 

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we have no plans for today 

Did you have a lie in ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Nope, I've been up since 6 with terrible tummy ache 

*Do you have a favourite flower?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

hope you feel better soon x x

I love Roses and lillies

Tea or coffee ?


----------



## Strommie

Neither

*Are you a good swimmer?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes, as a teenager I swam in galas representing my borough.

*Do you enjoy sport?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pork and Parma Ham parcels, stuffing, German bread dumplings and green beans.

Are you cooking a special dinner for Easter Sunday?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, we're off to Legoland.

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## davidmolliesmum

egg hunt at home than again at the in-laws!!

*what was the last alcoholic beveridge you had??*


----------



## PoppyAnna

I'm drinking German beer now.

*What about you?*


----------



## davidmolliesmum

vodka & diet coke....

*what snack are you eating?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Nothing ATM..

*What's your fave Disney film?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

The Little Mermaid



Whats the best thing you ever bought?


----------



## Tillybud

that would have to be my VW Beetle, I just love him 

*have you had any chocolate yet ?*


----------



## jjk

no

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to the cinema

Did you watch Britains got talent last night ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes, it was great 

*When did you last have an argument - and who with?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yesterday, with Matthew 

Did you have a lie-in this morning ?


----------



## wilma-bride

No such luck - was up at 6:30 

*What time did you go to bed last night?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

10.30

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Yes im at work.


What are your plans for today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are going to the cinema later

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Porridge.


Will you be going on holiday next year? if so where?


----------



## Gaynor

We might be visiting relatives in Australia.


Did you get any Easter Eggs?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i didn't thankfully !

Can you sing ?


----------



## jjk

yes badly

*were you in the school choir?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no !

Are you a member of any clubs now ?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cloudy, but not cold

*What's for Sunday/Easter dinner ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we went to F&B's 

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## tennisfan

Air Crash Investigation

*How old were you when you passed your driving test?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i was 18

Have you had sunday lunch yet ?


----------



## Tillybud

I was 17, which seems like forever ago now !!!

*what are your plans for tomorrow ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are going to Drayton Manor theme park

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

No idea at the moment

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Air crash investigation

Have you eaten any chocolate today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep I had some Cadbury's Dairy Milk 

*Who was the last person to send you a text ?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

My friend 

*Disney World, Disneyland, Disneyland Paris, Disneyland Hong Kong, Disneyland Tokyo or Disney Cruise Line?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

WDW

What was the last film you saw at the cinema ?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Erm.. I don't remember lol. But the last film I watched on DVD was Twilight 

*What did you get for easter?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A disney traditions ornament 

What book are you reading atm ?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Twilight. For the 4th time 

*What's your fave book?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive got lots !

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## mandymouse

No (woohoo !!)

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lost 

Are you planning to do anything nice tomorrow ?


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't any plans yet

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Nothing yet..
Who's your fave Disney character?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cinderella

what football team do you support ?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Liverpool 

Where's the best place you've ever been?


----------



## Gaynor

Castaway Cay.



What's your favourite restaurant in Disney?


----------



## Danauk

My overall in any Disney park is Napa Rose chefs counter at the Grand Californian, Disneyland.
In WDW a tie between California Grill and Yachtsmans Steakhouse.
DLRP, California Grill.

*How many Easter Eggs did you eat today?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I got one - and I've had the sweets out of it, the egg is in the fridge getting nice and cool! 

*What's your favourite Disney ride and why?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tower of Terror, I love not knowing whether you're going to be dropped or go up once those elevators doors open

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Masamune

I'm gonna head to a Disney Store and do some Pin Trading hopefully!

*Who is your fave Disney villain and why?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

queen of hearts
She was mean to my dd when she was dressed as alice 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm still in my p.j's

*When are you back to work ?*


----------



## Gaynor

A week today.

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## natalielongstaff

hotel for dogs, yesterday

What are you doing today ?


----------



## Gaynor

I'm going to the cinema to see '17 again'


What are you doing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Going to drayton Manor theme park

When and where is your next holiday ?


----------



## mandymouse

WDW and a cruise in August 

*What is your fave vegetable ?*


----------



## Gaynor

sweet potato.


What's the weather like where you are?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Surprisingly nice for Manchester: nice blue skies and not a rain cloud to be seen.

What would be the first thing you would do if you won the jackpot in the National Lottery?


----------



## Tinks1984

Join DVC! Then also arrange for my villa to be built over in Florida too 

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## Danauk

A dorito with a hint of lime!

*What are you having for dinner today?*


----------



## tennisfan

Don't know yet

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Masamune

Lovely and sunny.

*Are you going to watch Bedknobs and Broomsticks today at 3:05pm on BBC 1?*


----------



## mandymouse

I don't think so

*What have you been up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Clearing out the last bit from my nans old house & might pop to the shops later

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've been to Birmingham, had lunch at Nando's and chilled out this afternoon

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Tillybud

probably Corrie followed by Eastenders and then we'll be watching a dvd 

*when is your next holiday ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

October 

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just toast, as we had Nando's for lunch

*What are you having ?*


----------



## Gaynor

Spicy pasta bake.


Will you be watching Hell's Kitchen tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What is your favourite song ?


----------



## tennisfan

Leave out All the Rest - Linkin Park

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

are you ?


----------



## Danauk

No  But 2 of my work friends are coming over for lunch.

*What is your favourite flower?*


----------



## Gaynor

Tulips


My dog's called Belle do you have any pets with Disney names?


----------



## tennisfan

No I used to have a rabbit called Buzz

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nando's

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Masamune

XP Going to work soon unfortunatly.

*Are you a fan of pins and pin trading?*


----------



## wilma-bride

No but my DD is.

*What was the last theme park you went to?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drayton Manor

What time did you get up ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Far too early - about 5:30 

*What did you have for dinner last night?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sandwich

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Jeans, brown top and pink cardigan

*Do you bite your nails?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Phoning the kids, then watching telly and chilling 

*What time are you starting work today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Any minute now !

Who is your favourite character ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Pluto 

*What is your favourite Disney park?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

MK

what is your favourite Rollercoaster ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Hulk @ Islands of Adventure (or maybe Shockwave, after yesterday )

*What is your favourite fast food?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Mc donalds

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Some chocolate buttons last night 

*What's the weather like where you are?*


----------



## Gaynor

sunny and dry


What have you had for breakfast?


----------



## wilma-bride

No breakfast for me yet - too early

*What are you doing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast

Are you on a laptop or pc ?


----------



## wilma-bride

PC at work 

*What was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## Tillybud

a Peppa Pig balloon yesterday, whilst waiting to meet Peppa and George 

*what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I need to go to town in a bit to have my new glasses adjusted as they are pinching me at the moment. Other than that I will be on the forums and chill out.

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Have a guess 

Who cuts the grass in your house ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No grass here as I live in a city centre apartment?

Which household chore to you hate the most?


----------



## wilma-bride

Cleaning the bathroom 

What (if any) household chore do you enjoy?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Ironing !

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Low fat cheese sarnie

*What's for dinner tonight ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Goulasch and pasta

What is your favourite non-alcoholic drink?

Corinna


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke

What is your fave choc bar ?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

KitKat Chunky Peanut Butter 

What type of phone do you have?


----------



## Gaynor

LG shine

What's your favourite tv soap?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't watch any soaps

*What is your fave comedy programme ?*


----------



## Gaynor

Gavin & Stacey


Do you prefer the sea or the pool?


----------



## wilma-bride

Pool - I don't do sea unless it's at Castaway Cay 

*What is your favourite month of the year and why?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

September, its my birthday

Who was the last person you spoke too ?


----------



## mandymouse

Kerry

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i took one today of the kids making trifle 

What are you having for dinner ?


----------



## jjk

chicken breast, jacket potato and veggies

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Salad 

What is on your tv ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

kerwhizz

*what colour bag did you use today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Black

Do you have an ipod ?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Nopes.. I use my phone 'cause it's a Walkman xD

What's the last song you played?


----------



## Tillybud

I had a Disney Princess CD on in the car for dd so it's all a bit of a blur, dd sings along and gets louder with each track 

*will you have any alcohol tonight ?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, not tonight

*What have you been up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive been working, we made biscuits and mini trifles 

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Holby City

*Who was Dr. Who when you were a child ?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

The one before the current one & the one now 

disney magic or disney wonder?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Disney Magic

What did you love to watch on TV when you were a child?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Grange hill

What was the last thing ate ?


----------



## wilma-bride

My dinner - chicken and potato waffles (yum )

*What is the last thing you do at night, before going to sleep?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully turn off the tv

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## Gaynor

17 Again


What was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## mandymouse

Home Economics

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Working till 1, then home to do the girls' ironing (as a surprise for them when they come home on Saturday)

*What did you watch on TV last night?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Chelsea v. Liverpool (great match, sad result) then The Hospital 

*Are you still in your Pj's?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

The hospital  thanks for that !!

What time did you get up ?


----------



## wilma-bride

6:15 - had a lie in this morning 

*What time did you go to bed?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

10.15pm

What star sign are you ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Pisces

*What was the first thing you did when you got up this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

turned off the alarm

Who else is in the room with you ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Martin, Jane, Belinda, a guy whose name I don't know and another guy whose name I don't know 

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Gaynor

Nobody, I'm still in bed 


Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Photography.

*How many of your five a day do you really have?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just a couple 

*Who is celebrating their birthday next in your house ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Daniel, in November

*When did you last go on holiday?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

last July 

What has been your best ever holiday ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I travelled for fiftenn months in my early twenties, working holiday - India, Thailand, South Pacific etc etc....

*Which is you favourite fruit?*


----------



## Gaynor

Bananas


Where do like to holiday in the UK?


----------



## natalielongstaff

poole

What is the weather like where you live ?


----------



## Tillybud

it's misty this morning, I'm hoping the sun breaks through 

*what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've been to town, I've got a bit of housework to do and I'm chilling too

*What are your fave flowers ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Roses

Have you spent any money yet today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Yes - £1.82

*If someone gave you enough money to pay off your mortgage, would you do it or would you be tempted to spend it on something else?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i would be very tempted to spend it on lots of other things

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Crackers and a cereal bar

*What are you reading?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

breaking dawn

What is the next thing you are really looking forward to ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Our back to back cruise on the Norwegian Jade at the end of May.

What have you always wanted to do, but never quite got around to?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lots of things, i would love to travel more though

What is your fave city destination ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

New York or Barcelona.

*Are you a happy camper or do you like your luxuries when you travel?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i like luxuries

What is the nicest hotel you have ever stayed in ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

The Plaza - New York.  Not the best by today's high standards, but I was in awe of the building and it's history.

*What "must" you take in your bag when you fly?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A good book, my noise cancelling headphone and my Ipod

How old were you when you flew for the first time?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Weeks old, I was taken to Ireland to be introduced to Family.

*How old were you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Nearly 19. My family did only go on holiday in my home country Germany when I was a child. I am sure that this was part of the reason why I moved abroad as soon as I could.

What would be your absolute dream holiday?


----------



## mandymouse

Spending two weeks at The Polynesian Resort followed by a 7 night Disney Cruise 

*Is your tv on ? What's on ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

The Wii is on

*How old were you when you learnt to drive?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

17

how old are you now ?


----------



## Gaynor

41

What was your first pet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A budgie called charlie

Have you done any housework today ?


----------



## Gaynor

Washing & ironing 


What are you having for tea?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese on toast, ive got weigh-in 1st 

Whats your favourite take-away ?


----------



## Gaynor

Indian

If you won a million on the lottery what would be the first thing you buy?


----------



## Tillybud

a shiney, and very new convertible VW beetle 

*who was the last person you spoke to ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my dh

Whats your best friend name ?


----------



## mandymouse

Lynne 

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Its the charity wedding dress day on sat and our nephews birthday on sun 

When was the last time you ate out ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

At Legoland on Sunday.

*Which is your favourite UK theme park?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Alton towers

Do you have any candles burning atm ?


----------



## Tillybud

afraid not, whenever I do dd has to go around and blow them all out !

*what have you had for tea ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tuna pasta

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Nothing until Hell's Kitchen starts 

*What was the last film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## mandymouse

Bolt, and I loved it (lol)

*What about you ? what the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## Tillybud

Wall E ... which was such a long time ago !!!!!

*what was the last dvd you bought ?*


----------



## Masamune

Shark in Venice.

*How are you feeling today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im good, thanks

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Irish soda bread and a slither of marmalade.

*Brown sauce or Ketchup?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ketchup

Do you like marmite ?


----------



## Tillybud

no 

*do you like chocolate spread on toast ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

laptop or pc ?


----------



## Gaynor

laptop

Have you ever met anyone famous?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## jjk

hells kitchen

*whos birthday is next in your house?*


----------



## mandymouse

Mine in January

*What time are you going to bed tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

10ish - I need an early night 

*Have you ever done free dining?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What about you ?


----------



## tennisfan

Late as I have tomorrow off work

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Gaynor

I'm seeing friends for dinner on Friday night and Saturday night me and dh are going to the Hard Rock Cafe in Manchester.


What about you?


----------



## wilma-bride

I am picking my DS up from Cambridge on Saturday morning, then the girls from Bristol train station on Saturday afternoon.  Sunday, DH has a band rehearsal and the rest of us will be chilling before the back-to-school rush on Monday

*What is your favourite food? *


----------



## mandymouse

I love Italian and Chinese food

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Working until 1 (again) then home to do My Fitnee Trainer on the Wii and make dinner.  I might have to throw in some housework too just to show willing 

*Other than Disney World, where would you like to go on holiday?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Australia

Is it raining where you live ?


----------



## jjk

not yet but its very cloudy and dull

*what are you doing this weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

We're going to see Pink tomorrow night, then down to Twickenham for the EDF final on Saturday

*What about you ? what are your plans ?*


----------



## Tillybud

it's usually ballet class for dd on a Saturday but as it's currently the Easter break we have a weekend to do anything   Sportacus is going to be in the North East so we may take dd to meet him, mummy also thinks he's a bit fit 

*what are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working till 4pm

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## tennisfan

Jeans & a black top

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Gaynor

I'm still in my pj's

Do you prefer tea or coffee?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## Danauk

The apprentice

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

7.30

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Jacket potato.

*What are you having?*


----------



## mandymouse

I had a cheese sarnie

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Jeans & a black top

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

don't have any

Do you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, just a normal, boring evening 

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

The radio is on 

Have you had a good day so far ?


----------



## tennisfan

Its been ok, glad it has stopped raining here

*Whats the weather like?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Dull, overcast with occasional showers 

*Have you ever been in a swimming pool with your clothes on?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes !

what was the last song you heard ?


----------



## jjk

elbow one day like this 

*what are you having for tea tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Maple and orange glazed chicken with veg and potatoes

have you done any housework today ?


----------



## jjk

yes 

*what are you watching on tv this evening?*


----------



## Gaynor

Hell's Kitchen


Do you like to cook?


----------



## mandymouse

I like baking cakes, but not much else 

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to birmingham next sat for a hen weekend 

What was the last thing you brought for yourself ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Black patent Birkenstock Gizeh sandals at CostCo on Saturday for £22 - bargain

*What did you last treat yourself to?*


----------



## mandymouse

I bought a new top at the weekend

*Are you planning on buying yourself anything this weekend ? and what are you hoping to get ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i can't remember 

Who does the cooking in your house ?


----------



## jjk

me and somtimes Kieran as he wants to be a chef 

*do you like seafood?*


----------



## Emzie

Yupp. Basically anything but Oysters...

How many times have you been abroad?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Emzie said:


> How many times have you been abroad?



lots !!

do you buy a newspaper daily ?


----------



## mandymouse

I occassionally buy The Sun

*Describe your fave going out outfit*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Jeans a sparkly top and killer heels 

What was your 1st pet called ?


----------



## jjk

freedom, named by my mum and dad 

*is it raining where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Do you have plans for the weekend yet ?


----------



## tennisfan

Taking my aunt to hospital in London Saturday then going round my cousins for dinner in the evening.  No plans for Sunday yet except washing & ironing.

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

maple and orange glazed chicken

What colour is your sofa ?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

brown 

what colour are the walls in the room you're in?


----------



## natalielongstaff

brown and cream

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## Danauk

A weight watchers mint chocolate choc top desert.

*What was the last thing you had to drink?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea 

What book are you reading atm ?


----------



## tennisfan

A book on Heath Ledger

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the wild 

What is your fave flavour of crisps ?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

EDIT:
^ salt and vinegar



tennisfan said:


> A book on Heath Ledger
> 
> *What was the last film you watched?*



Twilight ~ I gave it a second chance but it still sucked! xD

Who's your fave character from a book/film/tv programme?


----------



## mandymouse

Harry Potter

*Are you in your PJ's yet ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Seely Booth in Bones

What is your fave cartoon ?


----------



## tennisfan

Charlie Brown & Snoopy

*How long have you known your partner/husband/wife?*


----------



## Danauk

Nearly 15 years (since I was 18)

*Where did you meet your partner/husband/wife?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Work across a crowded IT department 

*Where did you meet yours?*


----------



## Gaynor

At work.


When you were little, what did you want to be when you were older?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A vet

Do you work full time ?


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Working till 12:30ish, then home to sort out the kids rooms before they come home tomorrow

*When did you last cry?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

wednesday, watching Hillsborough on the tv

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Jeans and a brown top

*Who was the last person you spoke to?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Matthew 

Do you have any phobias ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Scared of spiders and fire 

*Are your nails painted at the moment and, if so, what colour?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

err no !

What colour is your handbag today ?


----------



## Gaynor

Brown


What thing do you always buy in Florida?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Candles

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing yet

*What is your fave kind of cake ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chocolate

Have you spent any money yet today ?


----------



## jjk

no, and i hope to keep it that way !

*what are you wearing ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

black trousers and top

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## jjk

cornflakes

*are you going out this weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Are you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes 

*What is your fave soap ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Neighbours

Is your tv on atm ? whats on ?


----------



## joolz1910

Loose women.

What item of make-up could you *not* live without?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lip gloss

What have you had for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Tuna sandwich

*What are you doing tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Bit of ironing, DISing, watching recorded Brothers and Sisters and reading
 perfect!

*What was your favourite childhood book?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the magic far-away tree

Do you have any pets ?


----------



## Danauk

2 cats, 4 rabbits, 1 hamster and 21 fish in the pond outside.

*What is your favourite wild animal?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dolphin

When did you last eat out ?


----------



## Danauk

On Wednesday

*What are you having for dinner this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza

What is your favourite Take-away


----------



## Masamune

Pizza, but only if it's from Perfect Pizza!

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Two fish - chip and dale (although dotty granny calls them chip and pin).


*What is you favourite sport to participate in?*


----------



## Danauk

Netball

*Were you on any sports teams when you were at school?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Do you take part in any sports now ?


----------



## Danauk

No, but according to the size of my mii on my wii fit I need to!

*If you were hosting a dinner party what would you cook for your guests?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

potato skins, chicken of some sort and a cheesecake

What is your favourite tv show ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Brothers and Sisters.

*Is it raining where you are?*


----------



## Gaynor

No, it's lovely and sunny


What's on your TV at the moment?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you having for dinner ?


----------



## Gaynor

Burgers for th family nothing for me I'm eating out later.


What's your favourite flavour of crisps?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cheese and onion

Do you have a large garden ?


----------



## Strommie

No

*Are you going out tonight?*


----------



## Danauk

No, the inlaws are coming for dinner!!

*Do you have any water features in your garden?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What is your favourite perfume ?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Princess - Vera Wang

Have you been to every Disney park?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive been to WDW and DLP

Are you on facebook ?


----------



## Danauk

Yes

*What mobile phone do you have?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Sony Ericsson w910i Pink 

Do you have an iPod?


----------



## joolz1910

Yes, the most basic one.

*Which song is most likely to make you hit the dancefloor?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Breakeven - The Script <3 (even though it's not dancey haha)

Who's the most annoying celeb?


----------



## joolz1910

Kate Moss. Or maybe Mylene Klass.

*Which celeb would you most like to have over for dinner?*


----------



## Strommie

Bryan Adams

*Are you watching TV at the moment?*


----------



## joolz1910

Yep, good old Gordon Ramsey.

*Which chef would you most like to cook for you?*


----------



## Strommie

Gordon Ramsay 

*Do you send a lot of text messages?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Hell yeah.

Do you collect pins?


----------



## joolz1910

I always text. I rarely call.

Do u txt like tht or in full words?


----------



## Tillybud

full words, text talk does my head in 

*what time are you going to bed tonight ?*


----------



## joolz1910

In about half an hour. The kids are up before 6.30 am.

*Are you a light sleeper or do you sleep through anything?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a light sleeper

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Masamune

Not sure yet. I may go into Oldham if they've started pin trading at the Disney Store. I'm going to call them later.

*Are you going to watch Britain's Got Talent tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Are you still in your pj's ?


----------



## jjk

yes  ( although i need to hurry up really )

*is it sunny where you are?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is your favourite meal*?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chinese 

Are you going shopping today ?


----------



## Danauk

No

*What is your favourite clothes shop?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dp or next

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## Danauk

Not a lot, quiet night in.

*How long do you have until your next holiday and where are you going?*


----------



## gemmybear83

2 weeks were going to Whitby for a week 

*What about you?*


----------



## aaronandterri

portaventura in about 6 weeks may half term

*Whats for dinner?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure as i'm going round my cousins for dinner

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## mandymouse

Knowing

*What are your plans for tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to bed soon

What time will you go to bed ?


----------



## tennisfan

Late as i'm not tired

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Watching the F1 in the morning and then out to see my DBF's family, before hopefully coming back home and lighting up the BBQ depending on the weather! Fingers crossed for some more sunshine! 

*What is your favourite fruit?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Raspberry

What food do you hate?


----------



## mandymouse

Liver and celery

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Going to Nephews birthday party

what time did you get up ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

6.15am


What are you missing right now?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing

Have you had breakfast ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not yet

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## jjk

probably roast chicken

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## Gaynor

doing the ironing then chilling for the rest of the day 


What's the weather like where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

Overcast

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Remember Me?  Sophie Kinsella (finished it last night).

*What do you like to do in your "free" time?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dis 

Have you had a BBQ yet this year ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope

*What housework have you done today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

you name it ive done it !!! except ironing 

What was the last song you heard ?


----------



## mandymouse

Lily Allen - Fear

*Will you be glad to see your kids back to school this week ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Makes no difference to me as I haven't any children

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are going to a BBQ

What is on your tv ?


----------



## tennisfan

Football

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Tinks1984

Beautiful, not a cloud in the sky! 

*What's your favourite drink?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Homemade lemonade
*
Whats your favourite musical?*


----------



## tennisfan

Phantom & Mamma Mia

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I'm taking my mum to town

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure whats on

*What is your favourite non alcoholic drink?*


----------



## Tillybud

diet coke 

*have you started planning for the May Bank Holiday yet *


----------



## tennisfan

No as i'm not sure if i'm working then

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## Gaynor

Mercedes A-class

What's your favourite chocolate?


----------



## Masamune

I prefer milk chocolate to dark or white.

*Did you watch the United/Everton match earlier?*


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

nah. football = me asleep xD

fave tv show?


----------



## mandymouse

Lost, 24, Ghost Whisperer & Heroes

*Who is your fave character in Lost ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Don't watch it

*What is your favourite film?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shawshank redemption

Who do you dislike most on tv ?


----------



## Gaynor

Jeremy Kyle Show


What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Mylene Klass

Can you cook ?


----------



## mandymouse

I can bake cakes etc. 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Masamune

I'm going to start packing for my Disneyland Paris trip this Thursday!

*Have you ever been to Disneyland Paris before?*


----------



## jjk

yes

*what are you doing today ? *


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to a funeral 

Is it sunny where you live ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes it's a lovely morning

*What's for breakfast ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Coffee and toast as usual

Do you have your shopping delivered ?


----------



## Pinky166

Sometimes

*what is your favourite shop?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

dp, next or new look

What colour are your shoes today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Black

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

breaking dawn

What about you ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Harlan Coben - can't remember the name of it (one of the many )

*What was the last film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Hotel for dogs

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Talking to you on the phone probably 

*What is your favourite Disney restaurant?*


----------



## mandymouse

Ooh, tough one either Tutto Italia or O'Hana's

*Have you been out enjoying the sunshine ?*


----------



## Gaynor

Crystal Palace


What's your favourite ride in the Disney Parks?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tower of terror 

What are you having for dinner tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Pasta

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not much, i will be nattering to Joh !

What is your fave reality tv show ?


----------



## jjk

at the moment its Hells Kitchen

*whats the last book you read ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

breaking dawn

Do you like the area where you live ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes I do, very much.

*Do you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I do

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A new top on Saturday

What is your favourite item of clothing ?


----------



## tennisfan

A comfy pair of jeans

*What is your current favourite song?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

love story

Do you like marmite ?


----------



## silver apple

I think it's called 'I'm yours'

*What's your mobile phone ringtone?*


----------



## tennisfan

Depends on who is calling me.  The main one is Pirates of the Caribbean theme

*What is your favourite pizza topping?*


----------



## mandymouse

Mushrooms, peppers and onions

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toddler groups 

What are you wearing ?


----------



## mandymouse

Grey Asda Mickey & Minnie T-shirt and jeans

*What about you ? what are you wearing ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

My dp dress and leggings

Do you have a large garden ?


----------



## jjk

No

*do you have a door bell ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What colour are your shoes today ?


----------



## Masamune

Right now I'm wearing brown Hello Kitty slippers!

*What's your fave DVD that you own?*


----------



## mandymouse

The Bourne movies

*What was the last DVD you bought ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

It was a disney one !

Have you had breakfast yet ?


----------



## jjpenguin

nope, just got an apple turnover on the way into work, so going to have that in a mo' with a coffee.

what's your normal breakfast?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Toast and coffee but today it was 2 small slices of soda bread and a cup of green tea (groan) 

*Have you bought coffee from a coffee shop recently?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i had toast and coffee

How many people are in the room with you ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

One other

*What are you doing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are doing toddler groups today 

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Cheese sarnie

*Have you been out enjoying the sun ?*


----------



## jjk

not yet as have been working,but making a coffee and heading for the garden

*what is your favourite sweet?*


----------



## mandymouse

As in dessert ? Tiramisu. or sweets ? Jelly Babies

*What is your fave topping on toast ?*


----------



## Gaynor

Lurpak


What's for tea?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pork steaks

Have you been out in the sun ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, it's been so nice here

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

Have you eaten dinner yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, just beans on toast 

*What are your fave box of chocolates ?*


----------



## irongirlof12

Thorntons continental

*where is the most romantic place you have been?*


----------



## joolz1910

Lindt Lindor chocolates - the red ones.

*Did you watch swap-shop or Tiswas as a kid?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tiswas

Tea or coffee |?


----------



## mandymouse

Tea

*What do you like to order at a Chinese takeaway ?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

me+hubby share egg fried rice,crispy chilli beef,singapore style vermicelli chilli noodles,prawn crackers+a dish to myself-bbq chao shao pork.

What are you wearing?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pj's 

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## tennisfan

Pizza for my dinner

*What is your favourite tv show?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lost and bones

What is your fave Advert at the moment ?


----------



## mandymouse

1 1 8 24 7 

*Are you in your PJ's yet ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yep 

Where were you born ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Central London - roughly where the London Eye stands now

*Where were you born?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nuneaton

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Cops with cameras  

*If you could have any job/profession, which would you choose?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Forensic pathologist !

Who do you admire most in your life ?


----------



## tennisfan

A close friend of mine

*Who is your favourite actor?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

David  Boreanaz

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## mandymouse

I went to bed around 10.30pm

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

meeting my mum for coffee


What are your plans ?


----------



## mandymouse

Into Nuneaton, do a bit of exercise and sit in the garden

*What is your fave shop in Orlando ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

world of disney

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Gaynor

The whole of The Mall at Milennia 

What's the weather like where you are?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lovely 

Do you have plans for the weekend yet ?


----------



## jjk

yes its MIL birthday on Sunday so going out for a meal 

*have you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to birmingham for a hen weekend 

What did you have for breakfast ?


----------



## mandymouse

It's too early for brekkie for me

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## Trilli-magic

Anything!! haven't been to the cinema in YEARS!!! I have no idea whats on!! lol

Any plans for tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

No, just DISing and watching TV

*What's the weather like where you are ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

What are you wearing today?


----------



## jjk

cropped trousers and a pink top

*what are you having for tea?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

I've just made meatballs and pasta for the family - I have an M&S COU meal

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## Gaynor

Jacket potato with tuna and spring onion


what's your favourite cold drink?


----------



## mandymouse

Diet coke or anything with Rum in it 

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

it was of dd on sunday on a bouncy castle

Who is your fave singer ?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't have a particular favourite

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

The aprentice

What have you had for dinner ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sweet+Sour pork with egg,mushroom+veg fried rice.

What is your fave ice-cream?.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Mint choc chip

*Tea or coffee?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

Tea.

Have you been sunning yourself in the garden today?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, ive caught the sun a bit !

have you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I've been loving the sun

*What is your fave dish to cook ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lime chicken stir fry

Have you eaten any chocolate today ?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese sandwich

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## mandymouse

GMTV

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shopping 

What about you ?


----------



## Gaynor

work


What are you wearing today?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum for a hospital appointment, then into Cov, then hopefully lying in the sun again 

Wearing - Epcot t-shirt and jeans 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

some clothes last weekend

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Gaynor

6.30


Will you be eating out for lunch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Do you read a daily newspaper ?


----------



## mandymouse

I occassionally read The Sun

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sat night, im going to birmingham

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## Trilli-magic

My colleague!!

Whats the weather like where you are?


----------



## tennisfan

The sun is trying to come out & its a bit chilly

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Gardening, a few jobs around the house and taking the girls to Canary Wharf to watch the marathon

*What are your plans?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going on a hen weekend 

Do you like marmite ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yuck no 

*Will you be in the garden this afternoon ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, ive got an assesment for my NVQ 

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## tennisfan

A sandwich but not sure on the filling yet

*What book are you reading?*


----------



## Trilli-magic

I am trying to read Brisingr the 3rd instalment of the Paolini trilogi ( Eragon) but I never have the time lately!!

What your fave series?


----------



## mandymouse

Lost, 24, Heroes & Ghost Whisperer

*What's for dinner ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea 

Have you been in the garden today ?


----------



## Gaynor

No, it's too cool here.


What's your favourite European destination?


----------



## natalielongstaff

paris

Do you watch any soaps ?


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't watch them

*Where did you go on your first vist abroad ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Spain

What did you have for dinner ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Havent had it yet - braised beef and mash.

*What colour is your bathroom?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

black and white

have you got a holiday booked ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep 107 days and counting 

*What are your fave flowers ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Sunflowers & Roses

*What is your favourite colour?*


----------



## jjk

Blue

*whats yours?*


----------



## tennisfan

Blue

*What is your favourite tv show?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bones

What colour is your car ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Baby Blue 

*What's the best present you've ever been given?*


----------



## Nix

My finace bought me the evenstar necklace from Lord of the Rings, very very awesome for me as I'm a massive LOTR geek <3

When do you next intend on going back to Florida?


----------



## mandymouse

In August 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

housework and stuff

What time did you get up ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

0655.

*Did you shower this morning?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, I had a wash. I'm going to have a long soak in the bath this afternoon 

*What housework are you planning on doing today ?*


----------



## Trilli-magic

When I get home from work I will put the washing away put some more on and tidy up the place!!

Whats your fave sandwich?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chicken and stuffing or cheese and onion

Are you listening to music at the moment ?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm watching This Morning

*Are you planning to buy yourself something nice this weekend ? and what are you hoping to get ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, the bank account and purse are on lock down now, we're all kitted out for summer

*What is to your right?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

Emily's Curious George book on the arm of the sofa,glass panelled living room door.

What will you be having for lunch?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese sandwich

What are your plans for this afternoon ?


----------



## jjk

I have to go the post office, butchers and the bank 

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im childfree for 2.5 hrs  im going to catch up with some girly tv in peace !!

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## jjk

no as we are saving hard for wdw next year, we do have a nice bottle of wine in the fridge though 


*what are you watching on tv?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

stuff we have recorded

Have you had lunch yet ?


----------



## jjk

no, just about too make some toast with low fat cheese spread 

*have you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I've had a cheese sandwich

*What are you doing this afternoon ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Go to work. I am on the graveyard shift again.

What are you looking forward to most for this summer?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Can I have two things A week at DLRP for May halfterm and having our loft conversion done for a bedroom, dressing room and ensuite wetroom for DH and I - can't wait to fill up that dressing room

*What do you have to look forward to?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

WDW & DCL in October with Joh 

Is it sunny where you live ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not as sunny as it has been

*Have you bought a ticket for the Euromillions draw for tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Do you play the main lottery ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I do

*What's for dinner tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza as usual 

What is your fave song ?


----------



## mandymouse

At the moment - Lily Allen - Fear

*What are you watching on TV ?*


----------



## Gaynor

American Idol

What have you watched on TV tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

I watched Dante's Peak and Jonathan Ross

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

we are going down to Pompey for a walk by the sea 

*what time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

7.45am

Have you had breakfast yet ?


----------



## jjk

no its too early 

*whats the weather like where you are ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

dull and windy

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im off to birmingham for a hen weekend 

Are you on a laptop or pc ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

laptop.

*Is it raining where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes 

Are you hoping to buy anything today ?


----------



## tennisfan

I was but have yet to find something I want

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Gaynor

Pizza

What about you?


----------



## tennisfan

Burgers cooked on the BBQ & chips

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## jjk

going out for a pub lunch with MIL for her birthday

*what are you doing?*


----------



## tennisfan

Ironing, watching F1 & studying for my C1 theory test

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Danauk

At the moment it is a little overcast but the sun keeps shining quite a bit too.

*Did you have a lie in this morning?*


----------



## mandymouse

A bit of a lie in 

*What's for Sunday Dinner ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roast Pork, stuffing, roast potatoes and Caesar vegetables followed by strawberries and cream.


Do you have any plans for the bank holiday weekend?


----------



## tennisfan

Not yet, might go to a bootfair to ged rid of some stuff

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## Tillybud

dh and I rarely get to the cinema anymore; however, I would like to see that scary film which is currently being advertised ... not sure what it's called (how rubbish am I) 

*what are you doing this evening ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sleeping 

Is it quiet or noisy in your house ?


----------



## tennisfan

Quiet

*What would your dream job be?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Forensic pathologist

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## Gaynor

a curly wurly


Which DVD could you watch over and over again?


----------



## Minniespal

Death on the Nile.

*Are you working tomorrow??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes 

Do you take vitamins ?


----------



## Minniespal

Yes.

*Do you eat breakfast??*


----------



## jjk

sometimes

*what are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Boxing

*Have you done any exercise today?*


----------



## jjk

yes 

*have you?*


----------



## mandymouse

No not today

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Gaynor

Hell's Kitchen


Do you eat supper?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you in your pj's ?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What time are you going to bed?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

10 ish

What about you ?


----------



## Tillybud

soon !  I am so tired as dd just isn't sleeping at the min so I tend to try to get to bed early so I do get some sleep !

*are you at work tomorrow ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Do you prefer a bath or shower ?


----------



## Gaynor

shower


What time will you be getting up in the morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

7am

What car do you drive ?


----------



## Gaynor

Mercedes A-class


How old were you when you passed your driving test?


----------



## natalielongstaff

18

What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Disneyland Paris - 4 weeks today

*When did you last change your sheets?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Our cruise on the Norwegian Jade at the end of May

How about you?


----------



## mandymouse

Our trip to WDW and a Disney Cruise in August

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Asda and toddler group 

Will you be shopping today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Only food shopping at Tesco on my way back from my mums 

*Have you got any plans for next weekend yet ?*


----------



## jjk

yes, going to watch Pompey v Arsenal on saturday, going into reading shopping on sunday as the boys need some new clothes 

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Matt is going to his 1st cub camp and dd is taking her friends to see Hannah Montanna the movie 

What are you wearing ?


----------



## Masamune

My PJs and my dressing gown. =P

*Got any plans for later on in the week?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing exciting 

Do you excersise regularly ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

I walk the girls to and from school and nursery each day-does that count .

WHat will you be having for lunch?.


----------



## Gaynor

Jacket potato and Tuna 


What's the weather like?


----------



## Trilli-magic

Cold, Grey, raining buckets!!!!

what's the weather like where you are?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Exactly the same-horrid.

What are you watching on the tv?.


----------



## Trilli-magic

Nothing I'm at work!!

Any plans for today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to toddler group this afternoon

What was the last song you heard ?


----------



## mandymouse

Kings of Leon - Sex on Fire

*Are you doing anything this afternoon ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

See above !

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

I had Weetabix

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Trilli-magic

I can't even remember!!!!!!

Whats your fave perfume?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Love - Harujuki Lovers


*
Do you have facebook?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, but I hardly ever use it.

What 3 things could you not be without?


----------



## joolz1910

My 3 children.
*
Are you doing anything nice over the Bank Holiday?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

DH has booked the friday off to extend it and our mission is to get DD off the stabilisers on her bike  So, weather permitting, we'll be at the park most of the weekend

*What are your plans?*


----------



## mandymouse

No plans at the moment, but I fancy going shopping somewhere 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Gaynor

It's our wedding anniversary on Saturday so we're going out for dinner and on Monday we're having family round for a barbeque.


What are you having for tea?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Bangers and Mash.....

*Peas or beans?*


----------



## jjk

peas

*whats the last thing you ate?*


----------



## joolz1910

Peanut butter sandwich (bang goes the diet - again)

*How many sugars do you take in tea/coffee?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

2 in Tea, 
none in coffee

What is your favourite fruit ?


----------



## mandymouse

Pineapple

*Do you have any bad habits ?*


----------



## Gaynor

Not that I can think of.

What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

I bite my nails !

What teams do you support ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

I dont',but if Man U r playing i hope they win as i know my Grandad will be happy.

What's your fave song at the moment?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

I don't have one at the moment

Do you prefer tea or coffee ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Tea

What are you watching on tv?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

the football

Is your heating on ?


----------



## Verity Chambers

I just popped it on for a bit because the house is chilly.

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

Jacket potato & salad

*What did you have?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lime chicken stir fry

whats on your tv ?


----------



## mandymouse

Ashes to Ashes

*What about you ? what's on your TV ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the footie !

Do you buy any magazines regularly ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

*What was your favourite subject at school?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Home economics or english

Do you still live in the area you were born in ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, I'd need to win the lotto to have a house in the area I was born

*Is your house tidy at the mo?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ish 

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Dollyrar

I should be asleep now, but i'm getting myself far too excited for our next trip by reading trip reports on the dis! 

Who is your real-life hero?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not sure, probably someone like Simon Weston

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Working ! and the kids have friends round after school 

What about you ?


----------



## Minniespal

Working then going out for dinner with friends.

*What time did you get up this morning at??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

7.15

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Jeans and Epcot t-shirt

*Do you like rollercoasters ? and which is your fave ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

I do, I like Hulk.

Do you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes 

Are you going shopping today ?


----------



## jjk

no

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## Trilli-magic

Working!! 

Whats for lunch?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Soup for me . Emily will be having ham sandwich.

What is on your tv/radio right now?.


----------



## tennisfan

Haven't got either on

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

Very sunny,but with a chill in the air though.

What was the last thing you bought yourself?.


----------



## Gaynor

some clothes at the weekend.

What about you?


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly I haven't bought anything over the last couple of weeks 

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A hula hoop 

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## darthtatty

bacon sandwich- well turkey rashers.

whats for dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea !

Have you spent any money today ?


----------



## tennisfan

Only on a sausage roll for my lunch

*What is your favourite pizza topping?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

pepperoni,sweetcorn,sausage,beef+onion

When is your next holiday and where?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Ocotober ..... WDW and DCL 

What is the weather like where you live ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Completley changed now to cold,grey+drizzle.

What are you doing later-anything exciting?.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will be heading for work shortly. We have a team leader meeting this afternoon and after that I have to nip off for a doctor's appointment.

If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you want to live?


----------



## mandymouse

Florida 

*What is your fave sandwich ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

The Calorie laden "Ruben" (salt beef, pickle, mustard etc etc)

What's your's?


----------



## Minniespal

The Monte Cristo.

*What are you having for dinner tonight??*


----------



## jjk

chicken stir fry

*whats are you doing this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dh wants to watch the football......again !!!

Is your hair long or short ?


----------



## mandymouse

Short

*Do you bite your nails ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What time are you having dinner


----------



## higgy66

About 8.00pm when MIL has gone home.

*What will you be doing tomorrow?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Witing in all day for the tv repairman !!! 

Are you working on bank holiday Monday ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

*When was the last time you went to the dentist?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Ages ago 

Will you be watching the footie tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

I blooming well hope not 

*What is your fave clothes shop ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Ooooh I don't know!  I do love H&M for bargains though!

*Whats your favourite shoe shop?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

All of them 

What was your fave lesson at school ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Physics and Chemistry 

Do you enjoy gardening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, my garden is for sunbathing only 

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## joolz1910

Pizza and salad.

*Would you rather have Gok or Trinny/Susannah make you over?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Gok  great question !!!

Where/what is your nearest shopping centre ?


----------



## Gaynor

The Trafford Centre


What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Highcross inleicester

Have you got ur pj's on ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not yet

*Do you watch TV in bed ?*


----------



## Verity Chambers

No, but will do very soon!!

What book are you reading at the mo?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not

Do you belong to any clubs ?


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't (apart from the DIS) 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Waiting in for the tv repairman and also playing with a new baby who is starting with me in two weeks

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Into Nuneaton this morning

*Are you dressed yet ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What perfume are you wearing ?


----------



## jjk

kenzo flower

*whats the weather like where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sunny so far 

Do you suffer from any allergies ?


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't

*Describe your current fave going out outfit ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

black trousers a sparkly top and killer heels

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working

What is the furthest away place in the world that you have ever visited?


----------



## mandymouse

Orlando or Nassau (which ever is the furthest) 

*What is your fave breakfast cereal ?*


----------



## Pinky166

Australia

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Soup and an apple

What are you doing for the bank holiday weekend ?


----------



## mandymouse

No plans at the moment 

*What about you ? Have you got any Bank Holiday plans ?*


----------



## Gaynor

Family barbeque if it doesn't rain on Monday 


What's on your TV at the moment?


----------



## natalielongstaff

HSM 2 

have you eaten dinner yet ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Omg cool 

I have indeed 


What is you're favourite brand of chocolate?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Thorntons or cadbury's

Are you a member of facebook ?


----------



## Funky_dino

Indeed I am.

Does your car have an aerial topper? If so what is it?


----------



## natalielongstaff

it does, its a snowman 

Do you like your job ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm a carer, it's OK 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

The apprentice

What was the last thing you ate


----------



## PoppyAnna

My dinner.  Homemade chicken kebabs and rice

What is your fave meal to cook at the mo?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chicken breast stuffed with cheese

Who else is in the room with you ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Nobody.  I am home alone (apart from the girlies in bed).

When was the last time you bought food?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Monday

What supermarkets do you use the most ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Sainsburys & M&S

Do you ever bet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sometimes

What was the last thing you brought for yourself ?


----------



## Minniespal

A charm for my Pandora charm bracelet.

*What time are you going to bed tonight??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

10 ISH

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## tennisfan

No, day off for me

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

No plans as yet, but I'm hopeful for a trip to a shopping centre 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Minniespal

Working then going out for dinner tonight.

*Have you showered/bathed yet this morning??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

How old are you ?


----------



## mandymouse

45

*Are you going shopping today ?*


----------



## Gaynor

No, a funeral sadly 


What are you doing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

going into town

Have you had breakfast yet ?


----------



## jjk

not yet

*white or brown bread?*


----------



## Strommie

White for toast, brown for everything else 

*What is your favourite sandwich filling?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese and onion

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

A fellow school Mum - Siobhan.

Are you studying at the mo?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Is your tv on ?


----------



## Trilli-magic

No, I'm at work!!

Is it a bank holiday tomorrow in UK or is it Monday?
I'm off tomorrow


----------



## mandymouse

The Bank Holiday is on Monday - yay !!!

*What is the next thing you'd like to buy yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

probably shoes 

What radio station do you listen to ?


----------



## mandymouse

Mercia FM

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

underwear

What size shoe are you ?


----------



## Funky_dino

depends either a 7 or an 8.

what was the last film you saw?


----------



## tennisfan

5 or 6 depending on the type pf shoe

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Cottage pie and veg.

What are you having?


----------



## jjk

Chilli and rice

*do you have any plans for the bank holiday?*


----------



## Grumpy John

weekend with our 5 year old granddaughter Caitlin

What annoys you when driving?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dithering !

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Chinese

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chinese !!! yummy

Ive no idea whats on tonight.

*Are you good at keeping secrets ?*


----------



## Gaynor

No way 


What fizzy drink do you prefer?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke

What is your fave cartoon ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Old fashioned lemonade.

Do you like smoothies?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not really

Do you read your horoscope ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, no and no......

Have you ever had any "alternative therapy" for a medical complaint?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Do you have sky or cable ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sky

What is the next film you want to watch in the cinema?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not sure, we dont go very often

Do you work well under pressure ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes, I prefer it.  I used to love a good crisis at work

*What does your partner do for a living?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

He works for GAP in the distribution centre at Rugby

Do you have your pj's on yet


----------



## mandymouse

LOL no !

*Are you ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

No!  (what are you like, Nat)

What is your favourite hot drink?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Earl Grey Tea

What is your favourite drink on a hot summer day?


----------



## natalielongstaff

PoppyAnna said:


> No!  (what are you like, Nat)



 i like to be comfy !!



dolphingirl47 said:


> What is your favourite drink on a hot summer day?



Cider

Do you collect anything ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pandora charms, Disney pins (mainly Figment, but also other pins that have a significance to me), Beanie Babies, anything to do with dolphins, Steiff and Artist Bears.

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Jim shore disney ornaments

Have you ever gone scuba diving ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, but I would love to.

What is the most exciting thing you have ever done?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Guys Tower Abseil.  Guys tower is a rather tall hospital building (I used to work for the Trust) and is a 450ft London landmark.  It was great, I love abseiling.

What is the most daring thing you've done?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't do daring 

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Best, his mothers son

What about you ?


----------



## tennisfan

The Bill

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

breaking dawn

Have you got your lights on ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Table lamps, yes.

Will you be eating out this weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yep 

What is your fave take-away ?


----------



## Grumpy John

Easy. 23, 42, 14, 25 and a bag of prawn crackers

Do you have any grandchildren?


----------



## Danauk

I'm not old enough! I don't have kids myself either.

*What colour is your car?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Dirty Silver

How many driving tests did you have?


----------



## mandymouse

Just the one (thank goodness)

*What is your fave character meal in WDW ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

It used to be Crystal Palace, but I had a really disappointing meal there in September. I think I have to find myself a new character meal. I really want to try the breakfast with Stitch at Ohana.

If you could only go to one restaurant at Disney World, which one would it be?


----------



## mandymouse

Ooh, that's a tough one, it would be between O'hana's or Tutto Italia 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Working but only till 3pm 

What are you doing ?


----------



## mandymouse

Asda first thing, then popping round to see my friend for a cuppa and a chat this afternoon

*Are you dressed yet ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Is your hair up or down today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Mine is too short to put up 

*Are you going out tonight ? is so where ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am working until 9 PM

What is your favourite night out?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Drinking 

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

No lunch as I had a late breakfast

*Who was the last person to send you a text ?*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Fil - mon petit ami. 

*When was the last time you read a book?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

last week, im between books at the mo

What is your fave tv programme ?


----------



## Gaynor

Ashes to Ashes at the moment.


Did you have a honeymoon, if so where?


----------



## natalielongstaff

we went to the greek islands

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## mandymouse

Popping to F&B's, but I'm not drinking 

*What are your fave flavour bag of crisps ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese and onion

Are you hungry ?


----------



## Gaynor

No, I've just eaten tea?


Do you prefer a starter or desert (or maybe both) when eating out?


----------



## mandymouse

Definitely both, but if I *had* to choose then I'd have a starter 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Gaynor

A couple of vest tops and a cardigan from Gap


Tea or coffee?


----------



## mandymouse

Tea

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive lots to do today

What time did you get up ?


----------



## tennisfan

Going shopping & getting stuff ready for a bootfair tomorrow

*What is your favourite drink?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pinot grigio

Have you had breakfast yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not yet

*What's the weather like where you are ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nice and sunny


----------



## mandymouse

LOL, where's your question Nat ?? 

It's nice and sunny here too 

*Did you do anything nice last night ?*


----------



## jjk

not really 

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## Tillybud

dd is at ballet with dh and when they get back we may take a trip to the beach, although I do have lots of washing screaming at me from the basket 

*what is your favourite sandwich ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese and onion or chicken and stuffing

What was the last film you watched ?


----------



## joolz1910

The Changeling (really good btw)

Savoury or sweet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sweet

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## mandymouse

Becky

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## natalielongstaff

it was a pic from the hen weekend, a group shot 

Have you been shopping today ?


----------



## Minniespal

Yes, online.

*What are you having for lunch today??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A slice of toast and a packet of crips ?


----------



## Minniespal

natalielongstaff said:


> A slice of toast and a packet of crips ?



No question Nat

*What was the last thing you bought??*


----------



## mandymouse

A dress from Monsoon

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## Minniespal

Eating a chocolate digestive as I type this

*What are you having for dinner tonight??*


----------



## tennisfan

Had a pepperoni & peppers pizza when I was out earlier

*What are you having?*


----------



## Tillybud

I'm giving it a miss, we had fish & chips at the beach and I'm still full 

*what are your plans for tonight ?*


----------



## Strommie

Chilling at home 

*Have you had any rain today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Have you drunk any alcohol today?


----------



## mandymouse

No

*Have you ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## Strommie

Not sure yet

*Are you watching TV at the moment?*


----------



## Minniespal

No, listening to music.

*Have you been shopping today??*


----------



## Strommie

Yes

*What have you had for dinner?*


----------



## Minniespal

Nothing yet, I'm going to order a pizza later.

*What is your favourite song at the moment??*


----------



## Strommie

Don't Upset The Rhythm - Noisettes

*What time are you going to bed tonight?*


----------



## Minniespal

I'm going to stay up and watch the Hatton fight, so probably quite late.

*What is your favourite gadget??*


----------



## Strommie

My iPod

*What is the next film you want to watch?*


----------



## Minniespal

Angels and Demons

*What are you watching on television tonight??*


----------



## Strommie

CSI:NY

*What was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## Minniespal

A take-away pizza about 3 minutes ago

*What is your favourite colour at the moment??*


----------



## Strommie

Yellow

*Are you in your pj's yet?*


----------



## Minniespal

Nope, need to stay decent for the pizza delivery person

*What time are you going to bed??*


----------



## Strommie

DBF working till 11pm, will wait up for him so probably around midnight.

*Are you a good swimmer?*


----------



## Minniespal

I'm good at the crawl and butterfly.

*What is your favourite soft fruit??*


----------



## Strommie

Strawberries

*What are you most scared of?*


----------



## Minniespal

Losing loved ones.

*Did you have a lie-in this morning??*


----------



## Strommie

No, was up at 6:30

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## Minniespal

Chillin then putting the final touches to an assignment for a course I'm doing that finishes in two weeks.

*What is your favourite pizza topping??*


----------



## Strommie

Pepperoni

*Which is your favourite cheese?*


----------



## Danauk

A really strong cheddar

Where are you going on your next holiday?


----------



## PoppyAnna

DLRP3 weeks tomorrow

*What is your favourite mode of transport?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my car

What was your fave subject at school ?


----------



## mandymouse

Home Economics

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

Popping into Reading to do some shopping

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not much planned for today, im picking matt up from camp at 1.30

Have you had breakfast yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

No, it's too early 

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are going out for dinner

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Tillybud

My dressing gown  

*what are your plans for tomorrow ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to Leicester with my mum

Are you doing any housework today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, I've hoovered up, cleaned the floors, and changed our bed

*What are you doing this afternoon ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Washing 

Who cuts the lawn in your family ?


----------



## mandymouse

Mainly me (as long as it doesn't get too long  )

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

underwear

Do you intend to have any alcohol today ?


----------



## Gaynor

I might have a martini and lemonade later (ooh i now how to live)


Are you having a Sunday roast today?


----------



## Strommie

No

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just watching Lost

*Will you have any alcohol tonight ? and what will it be ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i may have a glass of wine 

What colour is your sofa ?


----------



## tennisfan

Cream

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

We ate earlier

Do you have your nails painted ?


----------



## mandymouse

Clear on fingers, purple on toes 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Probably see what films are on Sky & watch one

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## mandymouse

A WW mousse

*What kind of mobile phone do you have ?*


----------



## Gaynor

LG Shine


What mobile network are you on?


----------



## tennisfan

Virgin

*Do you have a laptop or pc?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A laptop (MacBook) and a Mac Mini that I share with DH

What was the first computer you owned/ used?


----------



## natalielongstaff

commodore 64

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just an old normal computer (can't think what it was called)

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shopping 

What are you wearing ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm still in my pj's

*What is the next thing you'd like to buy yourself ?*


----------



## jjk

a new pandora charm

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive got a list of things i want to get today 

Are you going out today ?


----------



## tennisfan

Might do a bit later

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've just got back from Meadowhall

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Compulsion

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cloudy & dull

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bedtime stories 

What size shoe do you wear ?


----------



## mandymouse

Size 5

*What is your fave chocolate bar ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Snickers

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toast 

Have you had a good day today ?


----------



## Gaynor

Yes thanks, I've had family round for a barbeque and  really enjoyed it 


Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, 7am- at least 7pm

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing !

what was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Poached egg on toast.

*What about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

flapjack 

are you in your pj's ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not yet 

*When and where is your next weekend away ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to WDW in October 

What are your plans for tomorrow ?


----------



## Tillybud

back to work after a 5 day break, I've only got 3 weeks until I'm off for another week so it's not too bad 

*what are your plans for tomorrow ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working till 5pm 

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## joolz1910

About  11.30.

*Which accent is your favourite regional accent?*


----------



## mandymouse

Geordie 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Working, busy day today 

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm doing my Monday stuff today - taking my mum to Cov then calling in at Tesco on the way home

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Blue jeans and a grey mickey Tee

Is your heating on ?


----------



## Tillybud

no, I should be at work but I've jammed my key in the front door and I'm waiting for a locksmith !

*do you have a mid morning snack ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Not everyday day as I'm dieting, but it's "that week" and I've given in to my sweet craving and I'm just having a WW biscuit and a coffee  at least it's not a doughnut

*What was the last thing that you ate?*


----------



## Trilli-magic

Just ate a mini baby bell!!! I'm too hungry to wait for lunch!!

what's on your radio at the moment?


----------



## Tillybud

nothing !  I'm home alone and it's so peaceful 

*what's your favourite cd ?*


----------



## Trilli-magic

At the moment Sara Barilles, Little Voice - shes great Love it.

What's your fave film?


----------



## mandymouse

The Bourne Movies and Pirates of the Caribbean

*What's for lunch ?*


----------



## Tillybud

pitta bread stuffed with tuna, peppers, etc and a glass of diet coke 

*what are you  having for lunch ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toast and a packet of crisps !

Do you like marmite ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yuck no 

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

I don't have one. No legal to drink alcohol yet 

*What is your favourite thing to wath on TV?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lost 

Are you married, if so how long for ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Nope. but a im working on it . Kidding!!!!!!!!!


When do you finish work today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

5.30

What is your favourite book ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Twilight!!!!!!

Who was your last text from?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Vodaphone !

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Sad, Nat, sad!!


Nothing, i'm in maths club.


What's your favourite Disney princess?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cinderella

Who would you be if you could be a celeb for a day ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

I would be......Vanessa Hudgens because she's going out with Zac Efron 


What about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Oooh i think David Boreanaz's wife 

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## Gaynor

Spaghetti Bologanaise


What are your plans for tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going on a course for work !

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Dising and watching TV

*Have you eaten any chocolate today ? and what was it ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

I had a 1.5 point WW chocolate biscuit bar, and very nice it was too

How many cups of tea have you had today?


----------



## tennisfan

Several, its the drink of the ambulance service

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## mandymouse

State of Play

*What weekly magazines do you buy ?*


----------



## Strommie

Heat, Closer, National Enquirer

*Do you subscribe to any magazines?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, but I buy Look every week 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

working and then yet another course tonight !

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.30am

*How long is it till your next holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## jjk

1 year and 3 months and its to WDW 

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

5 1/2 mths 

What is your best friend's name ?


----------



## mandymouse

Lynne

*What pets do you have ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A dog and a cat

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Masamune

=P I'm still in my nightie.

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bolt 3D

What will your next day out be?


----------



## jjk

saturday we are off to watch the Blackburn v pompey match 

*what was the last thing you cooked ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ravioli Bolognese Bake for dinner on Monday

Do you prefer to cook or bake?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Bake 

Are you going to the Tony Romas Dis meet?


----------



## mandymouse

Unfortunately we're not 

*What is your fave UK chain of restaurants ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

F&B's

What have you had for lunch ?


----------



## jjk

soup and a hot cross bun

*what aout you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toast and a packet of crisps

Are you having a good day ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Ermmm.  Not compared to other good days.  It's okay i guess.  I'm sure it's bound to get better 


When will you be going on holiday next?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Same time as you Sian 

What was the last thing you ate or drank ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

natalielongstaff said:


> Same time as you Sian
> 
> What was the last thing you ate or drank ?




Yay us 
Ermm...A frube 


When was the last time you spoke on the telephone?


----------



## mandymouse

Yesterday to hubby

*Who is your fave character in Lost ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sawyer

Do you understand Lost ?


----------



## mandymouse

Sometimes - LOL

*What's for dinner tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Roast glazed Gammon, roasted potatoes and sweet poatoes and veg  Small portion for me

What is to your left?


----------



## Gaynor

A glass table

what colour is your living room decorated?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cream and brown

Who is cooking dinner tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

The same person that cooks it every night - me!

Are you okay with somebody else using your kitchen?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i would be, they never do though !

What network is your mobile phone on ?


----------



## mandymouse

Orange

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its not on

What are you wearing on your feet at the moment ?


----------



## jjk

my fluffy primark socks 

*what did you have for tea?*


----------



## mandymouse

WW Soup, WW bread & WW yoghurt

*What is your favourite flavour soup ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Tomato and Mascapone

What is your favourite pizza?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cajun chicken, bacon and onion

laptop or pc ?


----------



## mandymouse

Laptop

*Other than WDW, where do you like to go on holiday ?*


----------



## Minniespal

San Francisco and Las Vegas.

*What was the last thing you bought yourself??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

new shoes 

do you have your pj's on yet ?


----------



## jjk

yes 

*what time is your alarm set for in the morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.50am

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure as I have only just got in from work

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

No plans at the moment 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

working !

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, cropped jeans and t-shirt

*Where is the world would you like to be right now ? and what would you be doing ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i would be walking down an empty main street on my way to ride Splash mountain

what perfume are you wearing today ?


----------



## jjk

kenzo flower

*whats your favourite soft drink?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke

Do you have any phobias ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Yes Spiders 


Do you like sweet or savory things to eat


----------



## natalielongstaff

savoury

Do you prefer curtains or blinds ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Curtains 

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A ham sandwich and a packet of crisps

Do you smoke ?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*Do you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no !

what is the weather like where you live ?


----------



## Gaynor

sunny


Are you reading a book at the moment?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

Do you walk a lot?


----------



## mandymouse

Not as much as I should

*Do you have any bad habits ?*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Yes.  i bite my nails.  I randomly bust into song.  I always talk.  I'll stop there xD

When are you next going to the hairdresses?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably early next month. I have not been since November.

Do you have a favourite artist?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Do you have to do the school run this afternoon ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes, not till 4.30 though.  


Are you feeling good at the moment?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I am on the first of two days off so I feel brilliant.

Is there a book that you keep re-reading?

Corinna


----------



## mandymouse

I love re-reading the last Harry Potter book

*What is your fave pasta dish ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

That is a tough one, as I love most pasta dishes. If I really have to choose one then probably spaghetti and meat balls.

What is yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Lasagne or pasta bolognaise

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pork chow mein

What about you ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Baked cod loin, roasted veg and jacket potato.

Do you try to eat healthily?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes we do

What was your fave subject at school ?


----------



## mandymouse

Cooking (Home Economics)

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Chuggington (DS's choice, not mine) 

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## natalielongstaff

hotel for dogs

Have you had a good day ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I have, thanks

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ER

Have you ever been scuba diving ?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

breaking dawn

What is your favourite snack food ?


----------



## mandymouse

Pringles

*What is your fave kind of wine ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pinot grigio

What is your fave kind of animal?


----------



## tennisfan

Tigers

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cheesecake

what are your plans for the weekend ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working

What is your favourite city?


----------



## mandymouse

Orlando of course 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working till 6pm, tonight im going out for drinks with some girls i used to work with 

What are your plans ?


----------



## mandymouse

Asda first thing, then waiting in for a mattress to arrive - woohoo !! 

*Are you dressed yet ? what are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Hello yes i'm dressed & wearing trousers & top


what colour is your hall way


----------



## natalielongstaff

its cream

What is your fave breakfast cereal ?


----------



## Goofysmate

I don't have one as i prefer to have toast

*Do you like marmalde or jam on toast*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Marmalade, i normally just have marjarine tho

Are you still tired this morning ?


----------



## Goofysmate

yes been up since 4am could'nt sleep


*
what is the weather like this morning at your end*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sorry you couldn't sleep 

The weather looks good so far !

Are you going shopping today ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Not shopping shopping but will nip down the high street later to get money out ready for tomorrows fun & Games 


*What house work do you have to get done today *


----------



## natalielongstaff

Washing and ironing 

Do you have a tumble dryer ?


----------



## jjk

yes

*is it raining where you are ?* it is here


----------



## natalielongstaff

no 

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## jjk

no hubby and i are having a night in with a bottle of wine and Lips 
( hope the neighbours are going out )

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Going to doc's  at 11 , i'm sure i've got an infection in my finger after my accident with the green house last week.

*when was the last time you went to see the doctor *


----------



## natalielongstaff

i can't remember 

What colour are your shoes today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I walked to school in the rain so I had my trainers on - grey/silver and pink

What did you last eat?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A slice of toast for breakfast

Do you prefer tea or coffee ?


----------



## ariel75

Tea

*have you any plans for this weekend???*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes, we're on a mission to get DD off her stabilisers so thats ongoing trips to the park on bikes, eldest has a party tomorrow, then we have a family bbq on Sunday

Do you own a bike?


----------



## wilma-bride

No and I haven't ridden a bike since I was about 9 or 10 - apparently you never forget how to ride a bike but I have no inclination to test that theory 

*What really annoys you/winds you up?*


----------



## jjk

rude people and  loosing footie matches !

*what about you?*


----------



## Gaynor

People using a mobile phone whilst driving.


When's your next holiday?


----------



## mandymouse

August, and it can't come soon enough 

*When is your next break/weekend away ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to Joh's this weekend 

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## ziggy298

A very unhealthy lunch today due to too many conference calls and no time for lunch - Pickled Onion Monster Munch, mars bar and can of Irn Bru.


Whats the happiest moment in your life?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Having my kids

Is it raining where you live ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Marrying my Dh in case no one else wanted my and having my Ds 


Did you have a healthy lunch today


----------



## natalielongstaff

no 

is your tv on ? whats on


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

I don't have a TV mate, i'm at school 

How is your day going so far?


----------



## natalielongstaff

good, thank you 

What are your plans for this evening ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Getting things ready for the off tomorrow morning and a hot water bottle on my back,



*Is the sun out were you are *


----------



## natalielongstaff

ish !!

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Cod in bread crumb cauil & Broc and mash.
friut  & ice cream for pudding.


*What are you having*


----------



## mandymouse

WW Beans & WW toast

*Will you be having any alcohol tonight ? and what will it be ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

only drink tea which i know is boring  but i like it

*what  is your fave veggie*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sprouts 

What is your favourite takeaway ?


----------



## mandymouse

Chinese - Mmm

*What do you like to order at McDonalds ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

McChicken sandwich

Are you going to be drinking any alcohol tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just one small White Zinfandel for me 

*What year was your first trip to WDW ?*


----------



## Minniespal

1996

*Have you had dinner yet??*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## ariel75

Coronation Street

*Are you doing anything nice tonite???*


----------



## tennisfan

Just relaxing after a 12 hour shift at work

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## jjk

footie on saturday and going to Portsmouth on sunday for my birthday 


*what radio station do you listen too ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

BBC radio London, XFM and Radio1.

What about you?


----------



## Pegasus928

Radio Qatar - though not by choice . Its the best of a very bad bunch.

*What is the best surpise you have ever had?*


----------



## jjk

our first trip to florida

*what time did you get up today?*


----------



## mandymouse

7am

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

just about to leave for the footie

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to the DIS meet 

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope 

*Who is your fave Disney character ?*


----------



## ariel75

Ariel

*Your fave disney film is???*


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean & Lilo and Stitch

*What are yours ?*


----------



## ariel75

Mary Poppins, The Little Mermaid and The Haunted Mansion

*WHATS YOUR FAVOURITE PROGRAMME CURRNTLY ON T.V???*


----------



## Minniespal

Grey's Anatomy

*Did you have a lie-in today??*


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, I was up at 7am 

*Will you be eating out today ? and if so, where ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Might be later, probably F&B or Chiquitos

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

The sun is trying to break through the cloud

*Do you have a short or long sleeve on today?*


----------



## Tillybud

long, although it's sunny the wind is really strong and it feels a bit fresh 

*what was the last dvd you bought ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Enchanted

What are you most looking for this summer?


----------



## ariel75

Hot sunny days!!!!

*are you going away this year??*


----------



## dolphingirl47

We are going on a cruise from Southampton to Ireland and Guernsey in just over two weeks time, to Germany for a long weekend for my sister's wedding in September and then to Orlando and ona 7 night Western Caribbean Cruise on the Disney Magic in October.

What was the best holiday you ever had?


----------



## mandymouse

Last New Year was brilliant and so was our Cruise last Summer 

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## Danauk

Nothing, it is turned off.

*Have you bought anything today?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Some new underwear, a holiday top, food from Morrisons and randomly a new front door number for our house online!

*Whats your favourite non Florida theme park?*


----------



## Danauk

Six Flags Magic Mountain, California (love those coasters!!) Here in the UK, Alton Towers.

*Do you like rollercoasters and if so which is your favourite?*


----------



## Tillybud

I'm a total wuss and don't like them !  Space Mountain 2 was probably the nastiest I've tried 

*what are you up to tonight?*


----------



## Danauk

I'm having a quiet night in on my own. DH is stage managing at the theatre tonight so I am on my own.

*Have you seen any West End London shows and if so what was your favourite?*


----------



## mandymouse

No I haven't seen any ~ I would like to have see The Lion King though

*What sport do you like to watch ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Showjumping

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## Strommie

Retail therapy

*Are you watching TV at the moment?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes, Bill Bailey's orchestra programme

Are you watching TV?


----------



## Strommie

Yes, I'm watching CSI:NY

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## tennisfan

Ghosts of Girlfriends Past

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## mandymouse

Anything Pasta 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

going for a day out to Portsmouth

*what about you?*


----------



## Pegasus928

At work - in the middle of the desert and it is 40degrees outside.

*How do you plan on celebrating your next birthday?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure, don't normally bother

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Minniespal

No idea, going to the cinema and eating out.

*What is the weather like where you are today??*


----------



## mandymouse

It's looking sunny

*What's for breakfast ?*


----------



## Pegasus928

I had weetabix.

*Who is your hero?*


----------



## Tillybud

Agent Jack Bauer  

*what's your favourite flower ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Sunflowers

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my sisters keeper

Are you watching the GP ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep 

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera ?*


----------



## Pegasus928

It is one of a safety poster that has been put up at the entrance to the refinery I work at. It says
Welcome to the Laffan Refinery. If you are safe please enter. If you are not then pleae leave. Makes me laugh every time.

*What is your favourite spectator sport?*


----------



## Danauk

Tennis

*Have you had a BBQ yet this year?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

NO

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## tennisfan

Roast dinner

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Pepper steak, chips, mushrooms and onion rings

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Tillybud

Mirrors dvd with Keifer Sutherland 

*what's your favourite perfume ?*


----------



## Gaynor

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


What was the last restaurant you ate at?


----------



## Strommie

TGI Fridays

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## Tillybud

finish the ironing 

*what are you up to this eveing ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going out for a meal with my in-laws 

What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?


----------



## Tillybud

next weekend   my Disney Halloween photobook arriving 

*what is your favourite flavour of crisps?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cheese and onion

what is your favourite chocolate bar ?


----------



## Strommie

Bounty

*Where is the furthest you have travelled to?*


----------



## torsie24

Peru.

What's your favourite ice cream?


----------



## Tillybud

macademia nut

*what's your favourite flavour of ice cream ?*


----------



## torsie24

Ben & Jerrys, Dublin Mudslide - mmmmmmmmmm

What is your favourite clothes shop?


----------



## mandymouse

Next, New Look & Debenhams

*What was the last CD you bought/downloaded ?*


----------



## Gaynor

Taylor Swift - Fearless


What did you have for tea?


----------



## torsie24

We're having stuffed pasta and pizza.

How about you?


----------



## Tillybud

did a sunday roast, had turkey with the trimmings and it was lovely 

*what time is your alarm set for tomorrow ?*


----------



## Strommie

6:20am

*What time are you going to bed tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

10pm

What about you ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

about 11pm.

Do you sell on ebay?


----------



## torsie24

I do at work - but not for personal stuff - I should though!!!

Do you have a busy week ahead?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not really

Do you prefer heels or flats ?


----------



## tennisfan

Heels

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## torsie24

Just watched Lost

*What's your favourite sandwich?*


----------



## Pegasus928

Ham salad in a french stick with salad cream and pickle.

*What is your favourite style of cuisine?*


----------



## mandymouse

Italian

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to try and do some paperwork !

What are your plans ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I have to go into Bromley to pick up bits and pieces for the school fete, bit of shopping while I'm there  then "housework" this afternoon 

What colour are you eyes?


----------



## mandymouse

Blue

*What's for breakfast ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toast

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Pegasus928

Orange overalls

*What is the mst exciting thing that you have planned for this week?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the weekend 

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## Trilli-magic

My DH on the phone ( he is in China at the mo.  )

Anything planned for this evening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## torsie24

Ham and salad sandwich, and a yoghurt.

What about for your dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pork, new pots and veg

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## Trilli-magic

PC

Which room of the house is your PC in?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dining room

What can you see out of the nearest window ?


----------



## mandymouse

My car

*When is your next weekend away ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## torsie24

Next weekend we are at a wedding, my DF is the best man. It is up near Walsall.

Favourite TV Soap?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Neighbours

What radio show do you listen to ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

My fave is Danny Baker 3-5pm BBC London

Who is your favourite radio DJ?


----------



## mandymouse

Andy Goulding from Merica FM

*What is your fave hot drink ?*


----------



## Gaynor

Tea


what's your favourite month of the year?


----------



## natalielongstaff

july/august if its sunny 

Who is your favourite singer ?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't have a favourite 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nothing !

Have you ever broken a bone ?


----------



## mandymouse

No, thank goodness

*Who was the last person to send you a text ?*


----------



## torsie24

My future sister in law

*Are you in your PJs yet?*


----------



## Tillybud

my dh at lunch time today 

*what time will you go to bed tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Fairly late as I don't have work tomorrow

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Strommie

WW chicken jalfrezi meal

*Are you watching TV at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Are you ?


----------



## Pegasus928

No

*What colour is your mood today?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Orange ( warm & happy) 




*Are you dressed yet*


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, Mickey & Minnie T-shirt and cropped jeans

*What are you plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toddlers and yet more paperwork

What about you ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Nothing this morning , hair dresser coming round this afternoon to give me a trim.

*
When did you go to hair dressers*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ages ago !

Do you have any pets ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not anymore

*What is your fave TV programme ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Fishes & a bird



*Are you planning to wear trainers or shoes today*


----------



## Pegasus928

Bones

*What the last thing you ate then regretted it afterwards?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

flapjack last night

What was the last song you heard ?


----------



## Pegasus928

Bodyrockers - I like the way you move.

*Name one thing on your 'Bucket List'*


----------



## tennisfan

To travel across the US

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lovely blue sky here today

What is your favourite scent?


----------



## mandymouse

Daffodils and freshly baked bread

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Two tops from Gap yesterday  

What colour/s is your top today?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Purple

What is the next thing you are planning to buy?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Credit on my phone.  Or shoes to go with my Prom Dress.

Did you have Prom when you went to school?


----------



## mandymouse

Unfortunately not, I would've loved a Prom

*Other than WDW, where else would you like to holiday ?*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

I really have NO idea .  Probably Spain or Greece.

When will be the next time you leave your house?


----------



## natalielongstaff

in about 30 mins

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Well i'm having lunch early today because of my exam, yay me.  It's  sandwich, crisps, frube, cheesestring, penguin and an apple 

When was the last time you used the phone?


----------



## natalielongstaff

last night, when ur mum phoned

What colour are your shoes today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I'm wearing brown cow print converse

Do you wear Crocs.....?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just watching TV and DISing

*What about you ? what are you up to ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Swimming, TV and DISing

When was the last time you read a paper?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sunday

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## jjk

Tricia my new boss,  I have a new job at the Preschool I used to work at, I start after after half term.  i cant wait 

*what have you been up to today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Into town, done some exercise, then an hour gardening

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

it depends on my mood at the time !

Are you doing anything exciting this weekend ?


----------



## mandymouse

Hubby & I are going to see The Specials at the Ricoh 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

My Mum lives on the south coast and we are going to her for her bday and taking her to Eastbourne for Belgian beer and mussels

Do you have plans yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to a spa on saturday 

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## tennisfan

Chicken & pasta bake for my dinner

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## Tillybud

'Mirrors' with Keifer Sutherland  

*who is your favourite actor ?*


----------



## torsie24

Josh Holloway (but not really for his acting skills ) An actor I think who is fabulous though is John C Reilly, he has made me laugh, cry, be happy, be mad, and everytime he's been believable and awesome!
*
How about your favourite actress?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

susan sarandon

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## torsie24

Probably about 11.

*What time do you have to get up?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.50am

Do you wash your hair everyday ?


----------



## Pegasus928

Yes - it's necessary to get all the sand out of it.

*Is your favourite Disney ride in your favourite Disney park?*


----------



## mandymouse

No, I love the Tower of Terror, but my fave park is Epcot

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Same as yesterday, its like groundhog day here !

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I've got the day to myself, so I'm off to get my hair done 

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Black combats and a grey mickey tee

What perfume are you wearing today ?


----------



## Gaynor

sensuous- Estee Lauder


Do you wear make-up every day?


----------



## Pegasus928

No - only on the weekends 

*How do you treat yourself when you feel down?*


----------



## Goofysmate

With Chocolate


*Do you like ice cream & what flavour do you  like *


----------



## mandymouse

Oh yes, I love cookies and cream 

*What is your fave sandwich ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Chicken and salad 


*Do you use a laptop to dis*


----------



## Pegasus928

PC at work - laptop back in the villa.

*Whats the scariest thing you have ever done?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Riding Tower of Terror. I have lived a pretty sheltered life.

What is your favourite ride?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tower of terror

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Weetabix and ww yogurt

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

My watch, my wedding ring and my Pandora bracelet

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Do you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, apart from the pretty standard stuff like reading and cooking, I make jewellery as a hobby.

What is the one thing you still have from your childhood that you would never throw away?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nothing

Is your tv on whats on ?


----------



## ariel75

Dr Phil

*Have you any plans today???*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

History lesson.  Going home.  Phoning Fil. Going in the shower.  Drying my hair.  Straightening it.  Bed .



How did you get to work today?


----------



## Pegasus928

A car picks me up every morning.

*What is your worse memory from WDW?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

When i lost DD in the opening parade 

What is your best memory at WDW ?


----------



## mandymouse

I have so many - probably spending my birthday and New Years Eve there

*Have you done any exercise today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

what are you doing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just watching TV and DISing 

*What supermarket do you shop at ? and what day is shopping day ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Usually ASDA. My shopping day is what ever day they are giving me off that week. I went shopping last week Thursday and stocked up the freezer at the same time so that I hopefully don't have to go shopping again before our next holiday.

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## Tillybud

that's a tough one, I love turkey with all the trimmings, and then I love my home made lasagne and then I love chicken tikka massala ... in fact I love food !!  sorry I can't be more specific

*what have you done today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Very little. I went into town earlier on, but came back empty handed. I cooked us an early dinner as DH has a chess match tonight. Other than that I was on the DIS and just chilled. 

When you were a child, what did you want to be when you are grown up?


----------



## Tillybud

I always wanted to be a Policewoman, I applied when I was 21 but got knocked back ... I still wonder what if but I'm not sure how practical it would be now.

*what's your favourite smell ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am kind of torn between the smell of a candle that has just been blown out or the scent they use on Soarin. I wish they would bottle that and sell it.

What is your favourite smell?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cut grass

What is your fave item of clothing ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Freshly bathed newborn baby.....especially if bathed in Burts Bees

Have you ever done Jury Service?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, years ago

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

The Aprentice

what was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Schnitzel (breaded pork escalope), potatoes and green beans

Do you have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Minniespal

Final weekend of a course I'm doing, out for dinner on Friday night and chilling on Sunday.

*What did you have for dinner tonight??*


----------



## torsie24

Quorn pieces, jacket potato, beans, brocolli and carrots (only 7 wieght watchers points and I'm STUFFED) 

What's your favourite ice lolly?


----------



## gemmybear83

Fresh filled pasta and sauce with chicken 
*
What are you planning for dinner tomorrow? *


----------



## natalielongstaff

magnum

Who is your fave tv character ?


----------



## tennisfan

Homemade steak & mushroom pie, new potatoes & veggies

*What is your favourite pizza topping?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chargrilled chicken and black olives

What food do you hate?


----------



## natalielongstaff

beetroot

has your heating been on today ?


----------



## Tillybud

no, it has been lovely and warm and sunny

*what's your food heaven ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chinese

When is your next night out ?


----------



## Tillybud

Take That in June but I'm also at a Summer Ball in July but have no dress to wear 

*what's your favourite tipple ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

white wine 

Whats yours ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

23rd of May. We are flying down to Southampton for our cruise and will go out for dinner with DH's sister and her family who live near Southampton. I think she mentioned something about Mexican. So there will be a few Margaritas.

What is your favourite drink?

Oops too slow, my favourite tipple is a nice Margarita.

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke

Are you watching the apprentice ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep

*If you watch The Apprentice, who would you like to see fired ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lorraine, not tonight tho !

When was the last time you did any study ?


----------



## torsie24

3 years ago at Uni (unless you count learning everything about WDW studying)

And - I want lorraine to go too!!!!!

When did you last go to a Disney store?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i walked past one on saturday 

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

As soon as DH gets home (probably around midnight)

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

soon

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## Pinky166

Hubby has Sky Sports News on. 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum into Coventry and having a look around the Debenhams sale

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## Pinky166

Waiting in for someone to pick up my hubby's car (he sold it last night)...so I will be doing housework along with holiday planning & DISing!

What are your favourite flowers?


----------



## Goofysmate

I have'nt got a fave flower i like just about all.


What is your fave season


----------



## natalielongstaff

Summer 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Brown jeans & tan jumper


*Have you had breakfast yet*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes.  A small toasted tea cake and coffee

Which is your fave cut flower?


----------



## A Small World

mini carnations

What are yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Roses

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## A Small World

nothing yet just a cup of tea

Are  you going to any shops  today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I'm going to the Debenhams sale

*Have you got any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to a Spa on saturday

Do you prefer red, rose or white wine


----------



## jjk

white wine

*mild or mature cheese ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Red, for the health benefits

Mature cheese, can't stand Mild - no taste.

What is your fave tipple?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Mature

Do you have a busy day planned ?


----------



## Trilli-magic

Nope, just work then have to change my DD's dress as the one i got her yesterday is too small, then home!!

What's the weather like where you are?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Grey 

What colour top are you wearing today?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

A white polo shirt.

When was the last time you danced?


----------



## mandymouse

I like to have a boogie while I'm hoovering up (LOL)

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Nope, no TV.  I'm in school.

Do you have a trip booked for anytime soon?


----------



## natalielongstaff

October 

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

The same as always.  Sandwich, frube, cheesestring, apple, crisps and a penguin biscuit.

And for you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no time !!

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## torsie24

My Mum

Do you like beer?


----------



## gemmybear83

No - unless its raspberry beer
*
What are you wearing on your feet?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Cashmere socks - sounds posh but I got them for christmas and I love them

Are you a good cook?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

I guess i'm a good baker.  But i don't cook often enough to be a good one 

When was the last time you used your mobile?


----------



## mandymouse

I just sent my DD a text

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

I've nothing planned at the mo 


*Do you wear make up every day *


----------



## Pinky166

Not really only lipstick/gloss most of the time.

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Mcdonalds

Where do you do your weekly shop ?


----------



## Gaynor

Asda/Sainsburys


Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not really

Have you received any texts today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes, about four.

How many have you recieved?


----------



## natalielongstaff

6

Who is cooking tonight in your house ?


----------



## mandymouse

I did

*Have you got a night out planned for the weekend ?*


----------



## Tillybud

Afraid not, may have a curry and a dvd on Saturday night tho 

*what are your favourite pair of shoes like ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

At the moment, I can't take off any of my Birkenstocks.  So comfy.

What colour do you think most suits you?


----------



## gemmybear83

Dark green - although I don't really know!

*What about you?*


----------



## Tillybud

red, I love it although I wear a lot of black 

*what are you having for tea tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

A small sirloin, a little chilli and herb butter, saute new potatoes and peas  (a real treat, I'm really looking forward to it when DH gets in)

Which is your favourite ice cream flavour?


----------



## natalielongstaff

rocky road

Tea or coffee ?


----------



## Tillybud

neither, can't stand the stuff 

*what's your favourite between meals snack ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

crisps

Have you ever been scuba diving ?


----------



## mandymouse

No

*Are you a good swimmer ?*


----------



## jjk

Im ok

*what was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

m ok

Are you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not really

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toddlers and working till 6pm, yet ANOTHER busy day !!

What about you ?


----------



## A Small World

Im working as well - another busy day

What are you planning for lunch today


----------



## natalielongstaff

soup

what are you wearng today ?


----------



## A Small World

PJs at the moment but when I get dressed something warm and waterproof as its pouring down

oops forgot the question

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## natalielongstaff

raining !

what have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing yet

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tomorrow night, we are stopping for a pub meal on the way back from the spa 

What is your favourite going out outfit ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My shoulder free tan dress with black flowers all over it.

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

black shift dress and my killer heels 

What car do you drive ?


----------



## mandymouse

Ford Ka

*Will you having any alcohol tonight ? and what will it be ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A bottle of pinot grigio probably 

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Weetabix & a ww Rice pot

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

shoes 

Have you had any chocolate today ?


----------



## torsie24

No, although I have a WW rich toffee bar waiting for my 3 O'clock tea break.

Are you going shopping over the weekend?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

If i can persuade my mum to take me 

What is the thing nearest to you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

a cabinet

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Tierney (i'm helping her with her Spanish Reading paper).

When was the last time you sent a text?


----------



## natalielongstaff

At lunchtime

How is your mum today ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

She's good.  Though i think she's a little ill, still.

When are you planning on eating next?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Im eating a choc bar now 

What are your plans for the weekend ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just seeing The Specials tonight

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## torsie24

Leftover Quorn bolognaise for my lunch, but ask me in 10 minutes and it will be tea and my WW toffee bar.  Off to put the kettle on now!

Are you watchin Eurovision tomorrow?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## torsie24

Actually a little bit blue out with a few white clouds, but not very warm.

*How old are you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

36

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

The children are having McDonalds after swimming and DH and I are having a (healthy) curry delivered, can't wait, been staving all day and walking everywhere to get ready fot it

Do you pluck, wax or thread your eyebrows?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pluck and wax

What have you got on your feet ?


----------



## mandymouse

Foot cream, moisturising socks and pink slippers 

*Do you prefer a bath or a shower ?*


----------



## Tillybud

shower

*who is your favourite disney villain ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Queen of hearts

What is your favourite film ?


----------



## mandymouse

The Bourne Movies

*What are you doing tonight *


----------



## natalielongstaff

just watching tv

What is your fave tv programme ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Doctor Who, when it is on 

What is your ultimate favourite song?


----------



## natalielongstaff

thats a toughie !!!!! anything from the 80's ??

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Around 11

What is the worst holiday memory you have?


----------



## mandymouse

Not a worse memory, but Tropical Storm Fay put a dampener on our holiday last Summer

*What is your fave restaurant in Epcot ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Never been

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Travelling to Beverley for a party tonight for a mini uni girls meet up 

*Where is your favourite beach?*


----------



## jjk

caladesi island

*is it sunny where you are?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes but its very windy but dry

When is your next holiday?


----------



## mandymouse

August 

*Will you be having a takeaway today ? and what is it going to be ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No this weekend

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

Chicken Fajihtas

What are you watching on TV tonight?


----------



## jjk

nothing at the moment but will be watching eurovision later 

*what are you watching?*


----------



## torsie24

My fiance playing boring Xbox. 

Are you on a diet?


----------



## A Small World

Not a diet as such but trying to be good and eat good things

What is your favourite soft drink?


----------



## mandymouse

Diet Pepsi

*What is your fave restaurant in WDW ?*


----------



## Danauk

A tie between Yachtsmans Steakhouse and California Grill.

*Did you watch the Eurovision song contest this evening?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I watched Primeval and then Britain's Got Talent

What country do you think will win the Eurovision Contest?


----------



## mandymouse

I didn't watch Eurovision (I know we didn't win though  )

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

not sure yet 

*whats your favourite room in your house?*


----------



## mandymouse

My living room

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## tennisfan

An FM transmitter so I can connect my Ipod to my car stereo

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

It looks OK 

*Have you got any plans for 1/2 term ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing definate yet

Do you ?


----------



## Tillybud

maybe a trip to Manchester, just really looking forward to a week off work 

*what have you had for breakfast?*


----------



## A Small World

A Pain au Chocolat and a Cup of tea (in bed)

What is your favourite city for  UK weekend break?


----------



## tennisfan

I like London or Manchester

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## Tillybud

washing followed by lots of ironing 

*what was the last thing you bought ?*


----------



## A Small World

A pair of jeans and a T Shirt for myself

What was yours?


----------



## Danauk

Some yankee candls for me and some plants and planters for my class at school to do some gardening with.

*Have you done any housework today?*


----------



## silver apple

Nope.  Dh has hung out some washing though
*
What is your favourite flower?*


----------



## mandymouse

Daffodils

*What is your fave fruit ?*


----------



## A Small World

Banana or grapes

What is your favourite vegetable?


----------



## torsie24

Parnips!!! MMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!

What's your favourite part of a roast dinner? (Can you guess what mine is by any chance? )


----------



## natalielongstaff

stuffing

Is it raining where you live ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, it's horrible 

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ? *


----------



## torsie24

On Friday, we're at a wedding where DF is the best man, so I think we'll be at the reception till the very end! 

Where was your wedding? (Or where would you like it?)


----------



## tennisfan

I would like it in the Village church where my mum grew up & got married in.  Or in the Caribbean

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Tillybud

did roast turkey today, it's my fav 

*what have you had for sunday dinner? *


----------



## natalielongstaff

we had a pub lunch

Have you read a newspaper today ?


----------



## mandymouse

No

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast Lamb & trimmings

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lost

Will you be watching it ?


----------



## Tillybud

no

*what time is your alarm going to be set for in the morning ? *


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.50am

Do you go to church regularly ?


----------



## silver apple

No, not regularly but occaisionally.
*
What radio station do you listen to the most?[/B]*


----------



## natalielongstaff

heart fm

What are you wearing atm ?


----------



## Minniespal

Purple crop trousers and universal studios t-shirt.

*What did you have for dinner tonight??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toast

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## look1angel

I'm making, Crunchy Chicken cutlets, garlic asparagus, potatoes & a bar of chocolate for dessert...OK maybe 1/2 a bar of chocolate, gotta watch my figure. 

What's the longest stay you ever did at Disney & where?


----------



## natalielongstaff

we only stay for 14 nights

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## mandymouse

Becky

*Who was the last person to send you a text ?*


----------



## A Small World

My best friend

Who is in the room with you now?


----------



## natalielongstaff

dh and the dog

What time will you go to bed ?


----------



## A Small World

Probably about midnight

What have you got on your feet at the moment?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Spotty wool socks 

When was the last time you wore a hat?


----------



## Pinky166

When it snowed heavily a few months back (only to walk the dogs though, hats don't suit me).

What are you watching on tv tonight?


----------



## A Small World

Watching Heartbeat at the moment

What are you watching?


----------



## tennisfan

Real A&E

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## mandymouse

Angels & Demons

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Bolt 3D

What is the last DVD you bought?


----------



## mandymouse

Twilight

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Waiting in for two parcel to be collected  so nothing exciting really

*
Have you had breakfast yet*


----------



## mandymouse

Not yet

*Are you still in your PJ's ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Yes 


*What will you be having for breakfast today *


----------



## mandymouse

Weetabix

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Gucci

How many children do you have ?


----------



## torsie24

None yet (I'd like one of each)
*
How many pets do you have?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

2 a dog and a cat

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Minniespal

Still got my jammies on.

*What are your plans for today??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im having a sort out morning ! doing all the little jobs i keep putting off !

What is the weather like where you live ?


----------



## Gaynor

it's raining 


Do you have any plans for the bank holiday weekend?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am flying down to Southampton on Saturday and will go on a cruise on Sunday for a week.

What are your plans?


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are still undecided, DD has a party on saturday though

What are you going to have for lunch ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not sure yet. DH did the shopping this weekend and did not get anything for my lunch. I have to go to the shop lunchtime.

What is your favourite breakfast dish?


----------



## PoppyAnna

A good full english

Do you like kippers?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I don't eat any fish.

What food do you hate?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Whelks.  

Which is your favourite dish to cook?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pasta 

Do you like to cook ?


----------



## BRobson

I prefer Baking

*What was the last thing you bought yourself?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A new bag

What have you got on your feet ?


----------



## BRobson

Black patent heels

*What about you?*


----------



## mandymouse

Mickey Mouse socks and pink slippers

*What are your fave pizza toppings ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chicken, bacon, mushroom, onion, sweetcorn

When did you last eat out ?


----------



## torsie24

Subway yesterday for lunch.

What's your favourite Sub?


----------



## Trilli-magic

Last week when my firend was visiting, took her out for lunch.

What's your fave fruit?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Pineapple

What are you having for dinner+dessert?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

spag bol 

Are you working today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I took my mum to town this morning

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

My lunch - chicken salad wrap.

Describe your current favourite item of clothing?


----------



## look1angel

My leather skirt 

What are you planning for the upcoming Memorial day weekend?


----------



## torsie24

It's a bank holiday here, I'm at a wedding adn then my birthday is on Sunday. So I am looking forward to eating something naughty!!

What's you favourite shampoo?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Avon, straight and sleek

What colour is your hair ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Dark brown 

What are you doing for the bank holiday weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

shopping 

Have you had dinner yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, just tuna pasta

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just my watch

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## tennisfan

Both

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cecelia Ahern - The Gift

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Tillybud

Truth and Lies (I think that's what it's called, the Shannon Matthew's documentary)

*what are your plans for tomorrow ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working !

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## Tillybud

lasagne with a bit of salad

*when is your favourite time of year ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

SUMMER

Do you like shopping ?


----------



## Tillybud

I love shopping   it's one of my favourite things to do !!!

*what's your favourite, shoes or handbags ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shoes 

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## tennisfan

About 11.30 as i'm tired 

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## torsie24

So Close by Jon McLaughlin

When is your next holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

october 

what is on your tv ?


----------



## torsie24

my DF playing xbox live. yawn.

What music do you have on?


----------



## natalielongstaff

none !

Do you like your job ?


----------



## torsie24

Most days. It's more some of the staff that I have an issue with!

What's your favourite UK Chain restaurant?


----------



## natalielongstaff

F&B's

What is your fave dessert ?


----------



## torsie24

When on WW Mini Milks, when not vanilla cheesecake. I am also very excited for a Kona Cone this October!






What is your favourite Mexican dish?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not keen on mexican

what football team do you support ?


----------



## A Small World

Bolton Wanderers

Are you tired?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, im going to bed in a mo

Are you tired ?


----------



## torsie24

Very!! I am waiting for it tick over o 10, as I feel getting in bed at 9 something is too early for some reason.

What time is your alarm set for tomorrow?


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.50am

Do you have a clock beside your bed ?


----------



## torsie24

Yup, its a pink ipod dock alarm thingy.

Do any pets sleep in your bed with you?


----------



## A Small World

No unless you count my dog from Build a Bear

Do you have anything from Build a Bear?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, 4 or 5 different bears, a unicorn and Rudolph 

Do you still have any soft toys that you had as a child?


----------



## A Small World

No - I cant remember having many as a child but I have a teddy that belonged to my brother

Do you name your teddys?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What was your favourite toy when you were a child?


----------



## mandymouse

My Pippa Doll

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working till 4pm

What about you ?


----------



## Strommie

Working till 5pm, no plans for this evening.

*Is it raining where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not yet 

What time did you get up ?


----------



## torsie24

About 7.

What's the longest flight you've been on?


----------



## natalielongstaff

To America

When is your next holiday and where are you going ?


----------



## Minniespal

August to Mauritius

*What are your plans for today??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to toddler group now

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

wet black top, wet jeans, wet gilet........

What are you wearing?


----------



## tennisfan

Jeans & a blue top

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## silver apple

Probably a sandwich.

*Do you have any phobia's?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

I have a few but Water is my main fear.

What is on your tv or radio now?.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't have either on.

Do you have an Ipod/MP3 player? If yes, which one?


----------



## mandymouse

I have an Ipod Shuffle

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some custom jewellery to go with my evening gown for formal night on our cruise in October

What is the last movie you saw?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pursuit of happiness

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Weetabix (woohoo - LOL)

*Is your TV on ? what's on ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

No tv

*Do you have sky or cable?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Virgin cable

What is your favourite cake from the bakers?


----------



## torsie24

Chelsea Bun - Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!

Sausage roll? or Cake?


----------



## tennisfan

Cake

*Whats the weather like?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Sunshine and showers.

Mash or Roast?


----------



## torsie24

Roast roast roast!!!!

Yorkshire or stuffing?


----------



## Gaynor

Mmmm Yorkshire

Red or Rose or White wine?


----------



## natalielongstaff

white

Bath or shower ?


----------



## mandymouse

I like both

*Describe your current fave going out outfit ?*


----------



## torsie24

Well, I'm a bit of a homebody and my going out days are kinda behind me. But I do have a lovely new dress for a wedding this weekend.

It's white, just above the knee and has a really chintzy floral pattern on it. 

Favourite City?


----------



## gemmybear83

Berlin

*Favourite song at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive not realy got one !

Whats yours ?


----------



## torsie24

"I want it all" from HSM 3

Sharpay or Gabriella?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sharpay 

What was the last thing you cooked ?


----------



## torsie24

last night we has jacket potatoes and mackerel. Granted putting jackets in the over and taking mackerel out of a packet isn't really cooking, but it counts to me!

What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going out for an indian 

Have you washed your hair today ?


----------



## Tillybud

no, I only wash it every other day

*what's your favourite, a bath or a shower ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A bath, the hotter the better !

What news programmes do you watch the most ?


----------



## silver apple

BBC Breakfast.  Not keen on Kate Silverton though

*Have you read the Harry Potter books?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Have you read Twilight ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

No.

What film do you want to see next in the cinema?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea !

What is your favourite take-away ?


----------



## tennisfan

Chinese

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Going to Birmingham on Saturday 

*What are your plans for half term ?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

Not an awful lot at the moment-cinema+park so far.

Emmerdale,Coronation Street or Eastenders?.


----------



## tennisfan

Eastenders

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## torsie24

We saw Monsters Vs Aliens at the cinema 2 weekends ago.

If you could have any snack now, what would it be?


----------



## A Small World

A big bag of crisps

What are you wearing on your feet?


----------



## Tillybud

nothing

*where's your favourite place in the UK?*


----------



## joolz1910

Nothing - my feet are naked...

What are you afraid of?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tillybud said:


> nothing
> 
> *where's your favourite place in the UK?*



That would be a tie between Nottingham and Beverley. Mind you, I love my home town Manchester as well



joolz1910 said:


> Nothing - my feet are naked...
> 
> What are you afraid of?



Spiders and snakes


Do you do any crafts?


----------



## A Small World

No

Do you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I make jewellery when I have the time.

What is your favourite musical?


----------



## gemmybear83

I love so many - its really difficult to choose!  I will go for an old classic like Starlight Express 

*Last concert you went to?*


----------



## torsie24

The Editors

Cats or Dogs?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Neither. I prefer rats as far as pets go, but don't have any pets at present.

What is your favourite animal?


----------



## mandymouse

Dogs

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im busy today, toddler group, creche, washing, working till 5pm !

What time did you get up ?


----------



## torsie24

About 20 minutes ago.

What film has scared you more than any other?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nightmare on elm street

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## torsie24

I don't know yet, something boring and officey. Currently in my dressing gown though!

When will you next swim?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## torsie24

I've had an actimel and am about to have a bowl of honey oats & more with soya milk.

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Toast and a coffee

Are you still tired ?


----------



## torsie24

Always!!

What car do you drive?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Vauxhall zafira

What colour are your shoes today ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

black patent 

Is it nice and sunny where you are today?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, so far !

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Off to toddler group in a mo, then pre holiday pampering this afternoon then drinks out with girlfriends tonight


When is your next night out?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Nothing in the works at the moment.

Have you started your Christmas shopping yet?(or is it just me thats a little eager ).


----------



## Trilli-magic

No idea!!! 

Whats your garden like?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have no garden as I live in a city centre apartment.

How do you get to work?


----------



## mandymouse

By car

*Have you been to the M&S Penny Bazaar today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, no time !

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

The same as always  But iced gems today, instead of a penguin 

Do you have plans for the weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, thank you 

what is the weather like where you live ?


----------



## Strommie

Overcast

*Are you going out tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

only to go to WW

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## Strommie

Nothing, I'm at work 

*What is your favourite soft drink?*


----------



## torsie24

Mountain Dew Code Red

What is your favourite Alcohol that isn't wine or beer?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Baileys

Are you reading a book atm ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not at the moment

*What's for dinner ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just a sandwich

Is it raining where you live ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not at the moment

*What brands of make-up do you buy ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

mostly Avon

Have you had a good day ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes, busy.  Out tonight, so it's not over yet 

Do you go to a gym?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Do you have a favourite author


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, Cecelia Ahern

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the apprentice

Do you have plans for the bank holiday ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not yet

*Have you ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Renovating our house 

*What are your favourite shoes?*


----------



## Head_in_the_clouds

ooh can I join in? A pair of leopard print stillettos with a red bow that I LOVE!

What is your favourite takeaway order?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chinese 

what are you watching on tv ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Heroes season 2

*What are you doing tomorrow?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working till 4pm

What footie team do you support ?


----------



## tennisfan

Tottenham Hotspur

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A chicken and bacon sandwich

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## Tillybud

I sure am, they are my favourite thing to wear 

*what are you up to tomorrow ?*


----------



## jjk

I have the day off so I will be doing some more Planning for wdw 

*what is your favourite  month of the year?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the summer months !

Did you go to brownies or guides ?


----------



## A Small World

YesI went to both

Which character from Winnie the Pooh is your favourite


----------



## natalielongstaff

tigger

Do you have children ?


----------



## A Small World

Yes I have 4

What month is your birthday in?


----------



## mandymouse

January

*What star sign are you ?*


----------



## jjk

Taurus

*what are you watching on tv?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Apprentice

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## jjk

around 11.30 

* how many alarm clocks do you have in your house and do they all get set for the same time in the morning?*


----------



## A Small World

probably about midnight

what time wil you get up tomorrow?


----------



## natalielongstaff

6.50am

What colour is your sofa ?


----------



## tennisfan

Cream

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im reading, the buisness for dying

Do you wear slippers ?


----------



## A Small World

sometimes I wear some Ugg boot type slippers

Do you eat breakfast?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

do you have supper ?


----------



## A Small World

not usually

oops forgot the question again

Do you prefer tea or coffee?


----------



## torsie24

Tea - coffee gives me stomach pain.  I do have a decaf every once in a while though.

What is your favourite cuisine?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tea

What is your favourite item of jewellery?


----------



## Goofysmate

don't have a favorite piece

*when was the last time you travelled by bus*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tuesday to go into town

What is your favourite ride?


----------



## mandymouse

The Hulk

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Working, and making more cookies 

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum to Coventry this morning, exercises later, then hairdressers with Becky after school

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Not got dress yet can't be bothered at the mo


What day do you put your bins out


----------



## natalielongstaff

Wednesday

Have you cleaned your teeth yet ?


----------



## A Small World

Monday

Are you working today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Are you ?


----------



## A Small World

yes

Do you like your job?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, i love it

What kind of car do you drive ?


----------



## A Small World

A Fiesta - an old banger

Have you had breakfast yet


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What kind of shoes are you wearing today ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Slippers - I'm working from home 
*
When was the last you went swimming?*


----------



## tennisfan

A few years ago when I was on holiday as i'm not a fan of swimming

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going to Birmingham on Saturday

*What's the weather like where you are ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Bright and sunny - a little windy

*When was your first disney holiday?*


----------



## Gaynor

sunny & showers


Do you have the TV on, if so whats on?


----------



## Trilli-magic

No TV on I'm at work!!!
+ my first disney holiday was March to DLRP!!

Any plans for tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no plans

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## tennisfan

Just had some toast

*What are you having?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I had toast as well 

Who was the last person to send you a text ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

The lady I see for waxing etc....

*Do you have any regular treatments?*


----------



## gemmybear83

A friend inviting me out for after work drinks tomorrow

*What about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Joh, about the dollar rate

What is your favourite perfume ?


----------



## mandymouse

Intimately Beckham

*What are you hoping to buy yourself this weekend ?*


----------



## tennisfan

New mobile phone

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

CHICKEN OF SOME DESCRIPTION

what is your fave take-away ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Thai or Indian

When did you last wash your hair?


----------



## Minniespal

This morning.

*What is your favourite comfort food??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chocolate or crisps

What is the weather like where you live ?


----------



## Minniespal

Lovely and sunny

*What are you watching on television tonight??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not sure

When is your next night out planned for ?


----------



## Minniespal

Tomorrow night

*What time do you usually eat dinner??*


----------



## PoppyAnna

With the children at 5.30.  I don't like it, but I don't like them to eat alone.

Do you have a handheld games console?


----------



## natalielongstaff

we eat together at that time as well Joanne 

I don't have  console ,the kids do though

What is your favourite shop ?


----------



## mandymouse

Anywhere with clothes in - Next, Debenhams, New Look ....... 

*What supermarket do you shop at ? and on what day ?*


----------



## Strommie

Tesco or Sainsburys, don't have a particular shopping day though.

*What are your plans for this weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hubby & I are going to Birmingham on Saturday

*What are your plans for the Bank Holiday Monday ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

What is your fave kind of cheese ?


----------



## Tillybud

duh !!!  I thought it said what's your favourite type of chinese !!!  I think I've worked too many hours this week !!!  it would have to be wensleydale and cranberries 

(quite boring, chicken and cashew nut)

(prefer Indian )

*what flavour crisps did you eat last ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cheese and onion

Do you have any pets ?


----------



## mandymouse

No

*What do you like to order at a Chinese Restaurant ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chow mein

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## A Small World

DD is watching the Bill so its on but Im not watching it

What did you have for lunch today?


----------



## jjk

savoury rice

*what are you watching on tv this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bones 

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## A Small World

No not yet

Do you wear glasses


----------



## natalielongstaff

not any more 

Can you swim well ?


----------



## jjk

Im not too bad

*what size shoes do you wear?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

5

Do you own any designer clothing ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

only a couple of pieces that were bought for me.

Do you eat fish?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Do you like sushi ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

What does your partner do for a living?


----------



## natalielongstaff

he works for GAP

what is your dream job ?


----------



## Tillybud

I always wanted to be a policewoman but now it would have to be a personal shopper 

*what do you have for breakfast ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toast and coffee

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## mandymouse

Probably about 10.30pm

*What about you ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

10pm early night tonight

what colour are your eyes?


----------



## tennisfan

Green/blue

*What is your hair colour?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

brown

Have you ever broken a bone ?


----------



## A Small World

No

Do you like Italien food?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What colour are your slippers ?


----------



## A Small World

Light brown

Have you any pictures on the wall in the room where you are now?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, the only thing on the wall is a propeller clock from Disney Cruise Line.

What colour is your bedroom?


----------



## mandymouse

A yucky orangey and white colour 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im meeting you this morning then im having my hair cut after lunch 

What time did you get up ?


----------



## jjk

around 7

*have you had breakfast?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## torsie24

I'm wearing a white dress with lots of different coloured floral pattern on, white pumps and a big pink bow in my hair. (I'm going to a wedding, lol)

Do you have any weddings this year?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, two 

Are you going shopping this weekend ?


----------



## Trilli-magic

No 

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## Minniespal

Lovely and sunny.

*What are you having for lunch today??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure

What is your favourite shopping centre ?


----------



## Trilli-magic

Bluewater......and in Italy Le gru (because it's the ONLY one in Turin!!)

What's your fave pair of shoes?


----------



## PoppyAnna

At the moment it's my Black Patent Birkenstock Gizeh  sooooo comfy

What is on your feet now?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing but purple nail varnish 

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I don't have anything planned 

What are you having for dinner ?


----------



## mandymouse

WW beans on toast

*Will you be having any alcohol tonight ? and what will it be ?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

No,still on my tablets(but believe me come next week i will be-after nothing for nearly  4 weeks  ).

What is on your tv now?.


----------



## Tillybud

nothing, I'm enjoying some peace 

*what dvd do you plan to watch next ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Defiance, when I finally get round to buying it

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## Tillybud

home made lasagne 

*what are you doing tomorrow ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Flying down to Southampton and going out to dinner with my sister in law, but mainly counting the hours until it is Sunday and I can finally go on my cruise. 

Do you have any plans for half-term?


----------



## mandymouse

Not really, just going to Brum tonight

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping, then my sister is meant to be coming over with the children.

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## jjk

lovely and sunny 

*what time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

7.25

are you dressed yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

8.20am

what are you wearing today ?


----------



## A Small World

PJs at the moment

Have you had breakfast yet


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i have

Do you have any phobias ?


----------



## A Small World

Not a phobia as such but I have a real fear of cows - especially when they are in a herd

Do you?


----------



## mandymouse

Not a phobia, but I do have a dislike of spiders

*Do you have any bad habits ? and what are they ?*


----------



## Minniespal

I worry about everything and anything.

*What are you having for lunch today??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just a sandwich

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## mandymouse

Some Dairy Milk Bubbly 

*Are you going out tonight ? if so, where ?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

Not going out.

Where are you dis-ing right now?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

in the lounge on the sofa 

Are you reading a book atm ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

No.

Have you been in the garden today?.(it's gorgeous here)


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are your plans for tomorrow ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Tony has a 2hr driving lesson in the morning,then after we will have lunch and go to the park for a couple of hours .

Have you started your Christmas shopping yet ?.


----------



## tennisfan

No, too many birthdays before then

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

We had a salmon+cream cheese bagel,then a bowl of strawberries+fresh cream.

What will you be having for dinner?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chippie 

What teams do you support ?


----------



## tennisfan

Spurs for football, Yankees for baseball & Kent/England for cricket

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## jjk

we are taking Kieran to play in a  football tournament

*what time did you get up?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

8,15am

Do you watch Briains got talent ?


----------



## A Small World

Not usually but DS was watching it last night so it was on TV so I saw a bit of it

What are you having/had for breakfast


----------



## natalielongstaff

had a bacon and egg sandwich

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping, then going out for lunch.  Followed by ironing my uniform

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Tillybud

warm and sunny   I've got my second load of washing out on the line already 

*what is the weather like where you are ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its lovely 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Tillybud

at the minute my dressing gown  I am about to get dressed to pop out and buy some bits to do a bbq with

*what are you having for lunch ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure yet, we've got steak for dinner later 

*What are you up to this afternoon ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Going to a BBQ at my parents - yum!

*What was the last thing you bought?*


----------



## tennisfan

Petrol

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## silver apple

Chrysler Voyager
*
What about you?*


----------



## Tillybud

VW Beetle

*what would be your dream car ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Red Mini Cooper with a Union Flag on the roof

*What are your plans for tomorrow ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Going to help DF finish off his uni work and then go to the beach fot the afternoon


----------



## Gaynor

Going to the Trafford Centre


This years Big Brother starts next week, will you be watching it?


----------



## Tillybud

I'm going to try not to but I probably will 

*will you be watching Big Brother ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## Tillybud

Mirrors on dvd a couple of weeks ago, unless of course I could class watching Peter Pan with dd after her bath 

*what film do you plan to watch next?*


----------



## Nix

I honestly have no idea. I hope to see Star Trek and Angels & Demons at the cinema soon, aside from that I'm good for anything!

*If you won £10,000 today, what would you spend it on?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a holiday 

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just after 8am

*What have you got planned for today ?*


----------



## jjk

we are taking kieran to Heathrow to watch the planes take off and land 

*what are you doing?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure yet, we may go to the cinema to see Star Trek or Angels & Demons

*What's for breakfast ?*


----------



## silver apple

Toast with jam and a cup of tea.

I*f money was no object, which WDW resort would you stay at?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Hmm, AKV ...Savannah view or the poly

What is your fave rollercoaster ?


----------



## Minniespal

Sheikra

*What are you/did you have for lunch today??*


----------



## Tillybud

we had a picnic with lots of nibbles in the garden, it was yummy

*what's your favourite ice lolly/ ice cream ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Magnum

what was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## Tillybud

a chocolate button

who is your favourite actor ?


----------



## Minniespal

Pierce Brosnan

*What are you having for dinner tonight??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are going out for a meal 

What is your favourite take-away ?


----------



## Minniespal

Chinese or Thai.

*Are you working tomorrow??*


----------



## Tillybud

No, I'm on leave all week 

*are you working tomorrow ?*


----------



## Strommie

Yes

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I'm back to looking after my mum tomorrow

*Have you eaten any chocolate today ? if yes, what was it ?*


----------



## Strommie

No

*Are you watching TV?*


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken Chow Mein

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Heroes season 2 on dvd

*What tv programme do you watch the most?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bones

Did you have a good day ?


----------



## Strommie

Yes thank you 

*Are you in a good mood today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What are you watching on tv tonight ?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure whats on

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing at the moment

*What was the last book you read ? and was it any good ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes it was  it was a Harlen coben book

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*Are you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

of course

what was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## Tillybud

a bag of chocolate buttons  I had one earlier and then decided I had to have the full bag 

*what was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A piece of carrot cake 

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## Tillybud

pc 

*what was the last cd you bought ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

How many children do you have ?


----------



## mandymouse

2 girls

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## Tillybud

a kaftan to wear over my cossie in the garden and around a pool

*what are you having for breakfast ?*


----------



## Strommie

Banana

*Is it raining where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no 

Have you had breakfast yet ?


----------



## jjk

no just a coffee

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Im working till 3pm

Are you working today ?


----------



## jjk

no 

*what was the last film you watched?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

The holiday

What radio station do you listen to the most ?


----------



## jjk

radio one and heart

*what is your favourite crisp flavour? *


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese and onion

What is your favourite make-up brand ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Avon

What is the next film at the cinema you want to see?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure

What is the weather like where you live ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

It has been torrential rain here since last night,only stopping for about 15mins before it starts again .

Have you started your Christmas shopping yet ?.


----------



## mandymouse

Surprisingly, no !! 

*Have you ?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

You have shocked me there Mandy .

YES i have  ,i started whilst in Disney last month .

What is on your tv now?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

its not on

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Cheese+ham croissant-warmed in the microwave,crunchie+cheese+onion crisps.

What will you be having for dinner tonight?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

A ww meal

What is your favourite dinner ?


----------



## mandymouse

Christmas Dinner or Italian food 

*What are you doing this afternoon ?*


----------



## Strommie

Working till 4pm

*Do you tan easily?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ish !

Have you had any rain today ?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't think so 

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## Nix

I had a grilled cheese sarnie done in the george foreman grill XD Classy!

*Who was your hero when you were little?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my mum !

What is your favourite city ?


----------



## tennisfan

New York & Bruges

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just watching tv

Have you had dinner yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, we had pizza 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Alan carr, tooth fairy live

Do you watch Britains got talent ?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

poker face at the minute

What is yours ?


----------



## torsie24

Can I have this dance from HSM3 at the mo

What's on TV right now?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Teletext !

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

LOL, no 

*Are you ?*


----------



## Strommie

No 

*What time are you going to bed tonight?*


----------



## torsie24

Probably about 10.30/11 ish.

Who sleeps in your bed with you? (I have my fiance, cat and daisy duck!)


----------



## Strommie

Just my DBF 

*What side of the bed do you sleep on?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my side 

Can you sing ?


----------



## Gaynor

I like to think I can, my family would disagree 


Will you be watching the football tomorrow night?


----------



## natalielongstaff

it will be on !!

What teams do you support ?


----------



## mandymouse

Coventry City FC 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Strommie

Working

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## gemmybear83

7:30 

*What are you up to today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working 12-3 

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## Strommie

Yes, I'm at work 

*What have you had for breakfast?*


----------



## Minniespal

Nothing yet.

*What book are you currently reading??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a slice of toast

What perfume are you wearing today ?


----------



## Strommie

Chanel Chance

*How long is your hair?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Princess by Vera Wang

*Do you use skype?*


----------



## Minniespal

No, really should with all of the international calls I make.

*What are your plans for today??*


----------



## Strommie

No

*Do you have an internet blog?*


----------



## Minniespal

Yes.

*What book are you reading at the moment??*


----------



## Strommie

Nothing at the moment

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

The holiday

What star sign are you ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Leo



What is your fav song?


----------



## natalielongstaff

poker face

Do you like marmite ?


----------



## Strommie

Yes 

*What is your favourite toast topping?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

real butter, i have low fat marjarine though

What was your 1st job ?


----------



## Strommie

Saturday job in a chemist

*Do you enjoy your job?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I love it

Where were you born ?


----------



## Minniespal

Yes.

*What is the weather like where you are today??*


----------



## Strommie

Raining

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not a lot, as it's horrible and cold out 

*Will you be watching the footie tonight ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Probably as the OH always does lol! 


What footie team do u support?


----------



## jjk

Pompey

*what are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Soup, weigh-in later !

What are you having


----------



## Strommie

A John West tuna light lunch

*Are you going out tonight?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

No.

Whats's on your tv now?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

tom and jerry 

Do you like watching sport ?


----------



## Danauk

No not really.

*What film do you next want to go see in the cinema?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## Minniespal

I'm eating a kit kat just now.

*What are you having for dinner tonight??*


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken

*What do you like to order from the chip shop ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chicken and mushroom pie and chips 

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## mandymouse

August 

*Have you got any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## ariel75

Doing a boot sale on sunday.

What was the last thing you brought??


----------



## natalielongstaff

an ipod touch

What have you had for dinner ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Chilli con carne - yum!

*Do you paint your nails?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Do you prefer a bath or shower ?


----------



## Strommie

Shower

*How many TVs do you have in your house?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

5

Do you have supper ?


----------



## mandymouse

Sometimes, just some ww toast

*Will you be having any alcohol tonight ? and what is it ?*


----------



## Strommie

No

*Do you watch The Apprentice?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

have you eaten any chocolate today ?


----------



## Strommie

No

*Do you have more than one e-mail address?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

have you had a good day ?


----------



## torsie24

Medium/good. Just a normal work day really.

Are you watching the apprentice tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, im on the phone to Joh 

What are your plans for the weekend ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

No plans yet.

What is your ringtone?.


----------



## jjk

Pompey chimes

*are you watching the footie ?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

NO!!!!!!! .

Have you been watching Britains Got Talent?,


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dh is, im talking to joh 

What network is your mobile on ?


----------



## torsie24

Orange

Are you going to have a cup of tea and biscuit before bed? If so what biscuit?


----------



## jjk

O2 and yes ive been watching BGT 

*have you had a good day ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no im not !

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Nightie-yes.

Do you like gardening?.


----------



## mandymouse

No, I hate gardening

*Are you watching The Apprentice ? and who would you like to see 'Fired" ?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

Don't watch it.

What pets do you have?.


----------



## torsie24

A cat called Bella. The most precious thing in the whole world!

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

a dog and a cat

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## jjk

i went around 11.30

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm going into Coventry with my mum and Kerry

*What about you ? what are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are going to the park later on 

Did you have a lie-in this morning ?


----------



## jjk

no i couldnt sleep and was up way to early 

*is it sunny where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its getting there 

Do you have an ipod ?


----------



## Tillybud

yes, it's pink 

*what are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure !

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

It will be left over roast turkey,with sweet pickle in a crusty roll,spicy nik naks+a mini crunchie bar.

What is on your tv now?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

HSM3 

what colour are your eyes ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Blue.

What is your fave song at the moment?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

poker face

Do you own a bike ?


----------



## gemmybear83

No

Whats your favourite vitamin water?


----------



## mandymouse

What's vitamin water ? 

*Have you eaten any chocolate today ? and what was it ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not yet 

What is your favourite snack ?


----------



## ariel75

Crisps

*whats your fave meal???*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sunday lunch 

Do you have the radio on ?


----------



## Strommie

No I'm at work.

*Is it sunny where you are?*


----------



## Minniespal

No, it's raining.

*What book are you reading at the moment??*


----------



## tennisfan

No Time for Goodbye by Linwood Barclay

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Roast lamb

Whats on your tv atm ?


----------



## mandymouse

Hannah Montana 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Gaynor

A programme on bbc 1 about tourettes, it looks interesting.


What have you had for tea?


----------



## natalielongstaff

lamb

Have you had any ice-cream today ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Not yet,but will be having a bowl of cinnamon apple waffle   later .

How many bedrooms do you have?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

3

How many cars do you own in your household ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Just the 1

Do you recycle?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Yes.

Will you be watching BGT tonight?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

not tonight, its the final ER 

What is your favourite tv programme ?


----------



## mandymouse

Lost, 24, Heroes & Ghost Whisperer

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## Tillybud

Boudoir by Vivienne Westwood

*what's your favourite perfume ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

gucci11

tea or coffee


----------



## tennisfan

Lacoste Pink

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sunbathing 

What about you ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sat-a meal for Tony's birthday.
Sun-Dd8 has a photoshoot party to go to.

Are you in your pj's/nightie yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

of course 

Will you be having a bbq at the weekend ?


----------



## torsie24

I doubt it, we are at Jacks mum's for lunch Saturday though, so maybe if thye are planning one.

How often do you wash your hair?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Every 2 days (ish)

how long is your hair ?


----------



## mandymouse

Short

*Are you wearing any nail varnish ? and what colour ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

I have my french polish on from the wedding at the weekend still 

*Who's your fave from Briton's Got Talent?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

stavros flatley so far 

Are you going shopping this weekend ?


----------



## gemmybear83

No I've done enough this week 

Whats your favourite photo?


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh i have lots, they all have the kids in !!

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Into town first thing, then Asda, and hopefully F&B's tonight

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Wicksteed park 

Have you had a drink/breakfast yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I can't get in the kitchen, all the girls are sleeping in there (I desperately want a cuppa tea too  )

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going out on a hen night in a couple of weeks, we are having a fire truck limo to take us into leicester 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Trilli-magic

Short jeans a striped hooded top and sandles 

What was for lunch today?


----------



## mandymouse

2 weetabix, a ww yoghurt and a Flump

*Have you got any plans for this evening ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Watching tv and having a few glasses of wine 

What sort of a day have you had ?


----------



## torsie24

A funny one - been at work, fixing our forum, and being amazed at how quickly false information can spread!! 

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, probably for a glass of wine at F&B's

*Will you be having a drinkypoo tonight ? and what will it be ?*


----------



## torsie24

Not unless you count 'no added sugar' squash.

What time is your dinner?


----------



## tennisfan

Had dinner about 6pm tonight

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## Gaynor

Making the most of the sun and spending the day in the garden.


What about you?


----------



## tennisfan

Taking my niece to the park & then in the evening meeting up with a friend to go to the cinema

*What was the last book you read*?


----------



## Tinks1984

I'm currently reading Bret Hart's autobiography - and enjoying it!

*What month is your birthday?*


----------



## torsie24

May - was 5 days ago 

Do you prefer your birthday or xmas?


----------



## Bolanette87

torsie24 said:


> May - was 5 days ago
> 
> Do you prefer your birthday or xmas?



They're so close together I struggle to tell the difference!! 
*
Do you prefer Milk, White or Dark Chocolate?*

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## gemmybear83

Milk - although I am quite partial to all three!

Will you be having a bbq this weekend?


----------



## torsie24

No, i'm on WW and I can't have BBQ without copious amounts of breand and coleslaw! Yum!!

What is your favourtie meat?


----------



## mandymouse

Turkey

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sunbathing

Do you plan to go shopping over the weekend ?


----------



## jjk

no

*tea or coffee?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea

Bikini or swimsuit ?


----------



## mandymouse

Neither, tankini 

*Will you be watching the FA Cup final ?*


----------



## Minniespal

No.

*Will you??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope, dh might tho

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## tennisfan

I had a cheese roll

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

We've just got back from Nandos 

*Have you been shopping today ? if so, what did you buy ?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

I did go shopping but only for bin bags,toilet roll+a newspaper.

Will you be watching the final of BGT+if yes who do you want to win?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

I won't see it until tomorrow and im not sure who i want too win as long its not Susan boyle 

What do you order from the indian take-away ?


----------



## torsie24

Bombay Potato, plain Naan, Chicken Tikka Biryani or Ckicken Bhuna, onion bhajis.....

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm make me hungry!!

What do you order from Chinese?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Me+Hubby share a mixture of egg fried rice,singapore style hot noodles,chili fried beef+prawn crackers,then a dish each-mine's usually bbq chao pork.

Have you been sunbathing today?


----------



## torsie24

Yes, now I'm really cold!!!! (We order the EXACT same chinese as you!!)

What's for dinner?


----------



## Snowy-girls

torsie24 said:


> Yes, now I'm really cold!!!! (We order the EXACT same chinese as you!!)
> 
> yummy.x.
> 
> What's for dinner?



Dinner/Lunch was in a mexican restaurant today ,steak fajitas,spicy onion rings,cheesy garlic bread,nachos,churros+ice cream for dessert.

What is on your tv now?.


----------



## torsie24

BGT final!

Are you having a roast tomorrow?


----------



## Snowy-girls

No,Dd8 has a photoshoot birthday party to go to+i have to stay with her for the 4hrs it lasts .

What did you have for dinner+dessert?.


----------



## torsie24

I'm having WW Pizza and Jacket potato, dessert will be a mini milk or a yoghurt.

Are you scared of spiders?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Tiny ones-No,but anything bigger than a 1p-YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What's your fave toast topping(aside from butter)?.


----------



## torsie24

Cheese and beans - nummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!

What about your pizza toppings?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chicken and bacon

What was the last thing you brought ?


----------



## torsie24

A new charm for my Pandora.

Did you watch American Idol?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

whats your dream job ?


----------



## mandymouse

Working in the Rose & Crown at Epcot 

*How old were you when you passed your driving test ?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

Have'nt taken one.

What are you wearing?.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Jeans and White top.

What is to your right?


----------



## torsie24

A dresser full of books with my DLRP globe, the phone and our bose ipod dock on.

What's to your left?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Shelves with books and family photos on

How old is your house?


----------



## torsie24

Very very!

It was used as a hospital for injured pilots during WWI and WWII and was the main manor house in the area before that.

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## jjk

yes

*what time did you get up?*


----------



## mandymouse

About 5 minutes ago

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

lying in the sun

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

We're going to visit Paul's elderly aunt this morning, then we're going to bake in the sun later this morning 

*Will you be making a Sunday dinner today ? if so, what are you having ?*


----------



## tennisfan

My mum is, we are having roast chicken & trimmings

*What are you having for breakfast?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Nothing


*What did you do yesterday?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sunbathed !

Who is your fave actor ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Will Smith

What is on your tv now?.


----------



## mandymouse

Hannah Montana 

*When is your next break/weekend away ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Tinks1984

We're going to watch the British Grand Prix at Silverstone in June - can't wait! 

*Do you have a favourite sport?*


----------



## tennisfan

Tennis & Baseball

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## mandymouse

Angels & Demons

*What is the next DVD you want to buy ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Revoluntionary Road

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure, im not hungry 

Have you had any chocolate today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I just had some Cadbury's choc/orange snaps 

*Have you had any alcohol today ? and what was it ?*


----------



## Minniespal

2 glasses of red wine at lunch time plus a vodka and coke now

*What are your plans for tonight??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tidying up and watching tv

What did you have for sunday lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

We had gammon for dinner

*What book are you currently reading ? and is it any good ?*


----------



## Minniespal

Salmon salad and a chocolate cookie sandwich.

*Have you been sunbathing today??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh yes

What colour is your car ?


----------



## irongirlof12

red

What is your favorite colour lipstick ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i wear lipgloss in mostly pink shades

What have you got planned for tomorrow ?


----------



## mandymouse

Going to Coventry and Tesco very early and quick, then out in the garden 

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## tennisfan

A group photo of my cousin & her friends at her birthday party

*What are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## Tillybud

nothing, just going to enjoy some peace and catch up with dh 

*have you got any pink bits after all this sun ? *


----------



## Gaynor

a couple of pink patches, I don't tan well 

Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## Snowy-girls

I am a stay at home Mum-so yes i guess .

What did you have for dinner today?.


----------



## torsie24

Thai prawn fishcakes and pasta.

Have you been to the cinema lately?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Yes,last Monday to see Night At The Mueseum 2 .

What was the last film you watched at home or in the cinema?.


----------



## gemmybear83

Downfall last night on tv - v.good film by the way!

*Whats your favourite pair of shoes?*


----------



## torsie24

My UGGs! 

Do you like Anchorman?


----------



## mandymouse

Never seen it 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## torsie24

Work, work, work. (Also a lot of DISing while at work - and I might call and get my US reservation number.)

What time did your alarm go off today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

it didnt !

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## torsie24

At the moment a dressing gown and slippers. Later will be black trousers and a top of some sort.

Is someone in your house still sleeping?


----------



## wilma-bride

Not sure as I'm at work but I imagine DH will be (if given half a chance)

*Will you be watching Big Brother when it starts?*


----------



## Gaynor

Oh yes!


What are you up to today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working, i think a trip to the park is in order 

Have you had breakfast yet ?


----------



## torsie24

I've had an actimel, but will be having cereal in a second.

Did you weigh yourself this morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i did 

Do you like sunbathing ?


----------



## torsie24

Yes I do! 

When was the last time you had a day not going on the DIS?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not sure 

Do you prefer ice creams or ice lolly ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not too bothered about either, but I'll go for ice cream (esp. cookies & cream  )

*What is your fave bar of chocolate ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bourneville

Do you have anything planned for this weekend ?


----------



## jjk

nope I am saving 

*have you sat out in the garden today ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.

Do you sunbathe?


----------



## gemmybear83

Yes but not for long as I tend to get bored and have to go and do something!

What mobile phone do you have?


----------



## mandymouse

Disney Mobile Phone

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## torsie24

Pasta and salad.

Do you watch Eastenders?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Nooooooooo

What does your partner do for a living?


----------



## Gaynor

Police Chief Inspector 

What about yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

he works for GAP

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Seeing the builders about bringing down the cost of our extension work.

What are you doing?


----------



## mandymouse

Sadly nothing, just DISing and watching TV

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Work gear, shirt and trousers



What is your fav memory about Disney?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Having breakfast in the castle, dd's face was a picture 

Whats for dinner


----------



## mandymouse

Pizza

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

A customer


What is your fav day of the week?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Tuesday.

When was the last time you went to the doctors?


----------



## gemmybear83

About 18 months ago

Do your parents live near you?


----------



## mandymouse

About 10 miles away 

*What is your fave takeaway food ?*


----------



## Minniespal

Thai or Chinese

*What are your plans for tomorrow??*


----------



## jjk

im working

*whats on your tv at the moment?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

Guiness World Records(just waiting for Corrie to come back on).

Have you been sunning yourself in the garden today?.


----------



## jjk

yes for a couple of hours this afternoon 

*what was the last song you heard?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

Ooh tough question ,i think it was Daniel Merriweather-Red.

What time will you be off to bed tonight?.


----------



## jjk

around 11

*have you had a bbq yet this year?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

Yes,last weekend .

What's your fave 'thing' to eat on the BBQ?.


----------



## jjk

minted lamb 

*do you have a gas or charcoal BBQ ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Gas

*Have you got any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

Charcoal(can't beat the taste from a charcoal bbq).

What do you have?.


----------



## jjk

gas and i have no plans for the weekend 

*what colour are your nails?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bitten 

What channel is on your tv at the moment ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

5,hubby watching a film.

Are you in your jim jams yet+if yes describe them?.


----------



## torsie24

No, but I'm wrapped in a pink fleece blankie to keep my feet warm.

What time are you going to bed?


----------



## jjk

yes and they are a black and white polka dot short set with minnie on the top

*do you wear slippers?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i do, they are pink and spotty

are you on a laptop or pc ?


----------



## torsie24

laptop

PC or Mac?


----------



## natalielongstaff

PC

Have you been sunbathing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I was

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

busy day today, lots of things planned 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## jjk

denim 3/4 lengths  and a pink t shirt

*what time do you finish work today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

4pm

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## torsie24

Just had an actimel (coconut-mmmm) and will be having crunchy nut cornflakes and soya milk in a minute.

Do you have the telly on?


----------



## jjk

no



*whens your next holiday?*


----------



## torsie24

In 121 days!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!

(Can you guess it's to disney?)

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

4 MTHS 

What brand of suntan cream do you buy ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

P20

Which do you use?  and what factor is it?


----------



## gemmybear83

Boots factor 25 or 20

Do you paint your nails?


----------



## Trilli-magic

No I'm lazy!! lol

Whats the weather like where you are?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Blue sky and sun,sun, sun........

Who is your favourite Disney baddie?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Queen of hearts !

Have you eaten any fruit today, if so what ?


----------



## mandymouse

None, unless you count the pineapple in my youghurt 

*What's for dinner tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

grilled fish, jersey royals and green veg

Have you eaten healthy today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Have you been sunbathing ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, but not for long today

*What is your fave soft drink ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Diet cherry coke at the mo

What was your first job?


----------



## Gaynor

a waitress whilst at college.

What was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## Trilli-magic

Art

what was your worst subject at school?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Maths, it still is !

What are your plans for this evening ?


----------



## mandymouse

Dising, FB, and watching Holby City & Ghost Whisperer

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A new top today 

What is your favourite rollercoaster ?


----------



## mandymouse

The Hulk

*What's yours ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

I really enjoyed riding Crush's Coaster at Disneyland Paris

Which is your favourite park in Orlando?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Ioa 

When was the last time you cried ?


----------



## tennisfan

The other week, when I had my first death on with my job

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

salad 

Do you prefer summer or winter ?


----------



## torsie24

Summer, with out a doubt!!!!!

Christmas or birthday?


----------



## Goofysmate

Love christmas time 


*Have you been to the seaside this year *


----------



## mandymouse

No I haven't 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im off to toddler group, then WW tonight

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I've got the day to myself today, so I'm off into Nuneaton this morning, then cutting the grass later 

*How long is it till your next holiday ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

4 mths

Did you sleep well ?


----------



## Gaynor

Yes, I did thank you.


Is it still sunny where you live?


----------



## natalielongstaff

it is at the moment !

What colour is your hair ?


----------



## Tinks1984

It's blonde 

*What do you like to do as a hobby?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I love reading

Do you have any pets ?


----------



## gemmybear83

No - we were too long hours 

Do you have a dishwasher?


----------



## jjk

yes

*bath or shower ?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

Bath.

What did you have for breakfast?.


----------



## mandymouse

I'll be having some weetabix soon

*What is the next thing you'd like to buy yourself ?*


----------



## jjk

a new pair of sunglasses

*how about you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A new Pandora charm and hopefully, if I can find something suitable, a dress to wear for my sister's wedding.

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

have a guess 

When is your next night out ?


----------



## torsie24

I don't know at all! I'm a bit of a homebody!

What car do you drive?


----------



## mandymouse

Ford Ka

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Terminator (although it doesnt look to good!) and Up!

Whats your favourite cocktail?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Mojito

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## torsie24

People in the office, we're currently speaking now.

Smooth or crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Bleurghhhhhhhh  neither.

Jam or marmalade?.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Jam.

Crisps or chocolate?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Crisps

What day do you have your bins emptied ?


----------



## Minniespal

The general rubbish and recycleables alternate on a Friday.  Garden rubbish on a Tuesday.

*What are you having for dinner tonight??*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Fresh pasta with a tomato and olive sauce, salad.

What are you having?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chicken salad

What are you watching on tv later ?


----------



## mandymouse

The Apprentice

*Will you be watching The Apprentice ? and who would you like to see become the apprentice ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, im not sure who i want to win yet !

Do you have plans for the weekend yet ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Nothing much,feeding my neighbours cat whilst she is away for the weekend,going to Hubby's brothers for Sat lunch,Sun-no plans.

What is to your left?.


----------



## PoppyAnna

My garden door.

What is your right?


----------



## gemmybear83

A wall!

Which tv channel do you watch the most?


----------



## natalielongstaff

sky 1

What is your favourite dessert ?


----------



## Strommie

Creme Brulee

*What are you watching on TV tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the aprentice

will you be watching Big Brother ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Nothing on i fancy watching


*What was for dinner tonight*


----------



## Strommie

WW chicken and lemon risotto

*Is it sunny where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

No, its gone a bit chilly

Do you have skimmed, semi or full fat milk ?


----------



## torsie24

None, lol, I have unsweetened Soya.

What is your favourite thing from McD's?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Mc chicken sandwich

Are you scared of spiders ?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure yet

Are you alergic to anything ?


----------



## mandymouse

No I'm not

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A ww choc cake

Whats on your tv at the moment ?


----------



## jjk

nothing, hubby and I are  trying to plan a holiday  with the laptops 

*when was the last time you got really excited ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Today, when i got on the scales 

have you got your pj's on yet ?


----------



## gemmybear83

No just about to go to bed though

Are you voting tomorrow?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, no elections here

What time are you/did you go to bed ?


----------



## gemmybear83

natalielongstaff said:


> no, no elections here
> 
> What time are you/did you go to bed ?



European elections are tomorrow 

Going to bed right now!

Last time you used public transport?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea

What colour is your toothbrush ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

White and blue

Soap or shower gel?


----------



## mandymouse

Shower gel 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Got a friend coming over for lunch & chat this morning 



*Is it chilly out side this morning where you are*


----------



## jjk

no its quite sunny

*are you working today?*


----------



## Goofysmate

No 


*
Will you be driving today *


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What are you doing today ?


----------



## torsie24

Going to work and then trying to keep Jack calm this evening (his driving test is tomorrow morning!)

On which attempt did you pass your test?


----------



## Gaynor

Taking youngest to the orthodontist, then popping round to a friend for coffee and chat.


Will you be watching BB tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Into Coventry with my mum, and I'm getting some more dollars 

*Will you be voting today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

might do

What is your favourite cereal ?


----------



## irongirlof12

special K - the bliss one 

*what are your plans for today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am working today. I have to do interim appraisals for my team today. Tonight, I will hopefully get started on my trip report.

What will your next day trip/ weekend away be?


----------



## Snowy-girls

August-a 2 night stay at the Hilton Hotel for our 8th wedding anniversary .

What's for lunch?.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

i always come on in time for that question 

For moi - Sandwich, Frube, Crisps and a drifter 

What's your favourite celebrity atm?


----------



## mandymouse

David Beckham 

*What was the last CD you bought/downloaded ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

now 74

What was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## Trilli-magic

I ate some crackers (carr's cheese melts YUMMO) and drank some water 

Is the sun shining where you are?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes

Which is your favourite season?


----------



## gemmybear83

No its really cloudy today

What was your last holiday?


----------



## tennisfan

Disneyland Paris in 2007

*What book are you reading?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not reading one at the moment

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## jjk

I have to run around after the boys taking one to footie practice, the other has to be picked up late from school as he has been to thorpe park,then i shall be watching Big Brother

*what are you doing?*


----------



## tennisfan

Going round my cousins for dinner & hopefully we can finally book our Disneyland Paris trip

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its the Carnival on sunday 

What is your favourite alcohol drink ?


----------



## tennisfan

Baileys with Ice

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## mandymouse

Baked potato and tuna

*What are you fave flavour crisps ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Cheese and onion

Have you voted today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes.

How many times a week to you hoover?


----------



## mandymouse

I do a quick hoover everyday, and a more serious hoovering up on a Friday

*What supermarket do you shop at ? and what day do you tend to do your big shop ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Asda or Tesco, whenever im free !

What is on your tv right now ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

The Inbetweeners

Do you have carpet or wood flooring in your lounge?.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wood

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Black

Describe your fave pair of shoes/boots?.


----------



## Danauk

My beige Uggs!! So warm and comfy!!


*Will you be watching Big Brother this year?*


----------



## Ware Bears

No, never watch it.

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## Danauk

Yes, 2 cats, 4 rabbits, a hamster and a pond full of fish!

*Are you doing anything good this weekend?*


----------



## tennisfan

Shopping for my holiday & relaxing

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## mandymouse

I watched the last Indiana Jones movie the other day

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

nothing much planned apart from going food shopping with Dil 


*when was the last time you washed your car*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea 

Toast or cereal ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

T-o-a-s-t........mmmmmm

Coffee of tea?


----------



## tennisfan

Tea

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## jjk

cloudy

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im off to toddler group at 10am, ive got lots of cleaning to do today !

When is your next night out planned for ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

I don't really do nights out 

What was the last thing you drank?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A cup of coffee

What time did you get up this morning ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

8:00

What is your favourite place in the world?


----------



## natalielongstaff

wdw of course !

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## natalielongstaff

wdw of course

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

natalielongstaff said:


> wdw of course
> 
> What are you wearing today ?



My PJs atm.  But i'll probably get changed into shorts and a t-shirt or something.

What time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

between 12am - 1am 



What are you doin tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Watching tv 

What colour is your car ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Boring Silver.....

Which face cream do you use?


----------



## mandymouse

Oil of Olay

*What is your kind of sandwich ?*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Anything, as long as it's made with fresh crusty bread 

When do you finish work today?


----------



## tennisfan

Not at work today

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i had a ciabatta with cheese and coleslaw

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## tennisfan

My mum

*What are your plans for tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure yet, maybe I'll have a small glass of white zinfandel at F&B's later

*What about you ? what are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

watching tv with a few glasses of wine 

What was your 1st job ?


----------



## Minniespal

I worked in a bar when I was at school.

*Are you having a take-away tonight??*


----------



## Gaynor

No, I've been out for a pub lunch so I'll only have a snack later.


What's your favourite takeaway?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chinese

Describe your favourite pair of shoes ?


----------



## gemmybear83

My white miami birkenstocks - so comfy 

Do you got to the gym?


----------



## Strommie

No

*What are you watching on TV tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm watching Dr Who now, then we're popping to F&B's

*Who is your fave Disney character ?*


----------



## Minniespal

Minnie Mouse

*Do you use MSN??*


----------



## jjk

only to talk to my teenage sons i can get them to come down for dinner without having to yell LOL

*what did you have for dinner?*


----------



## tennisfan

Chinese take away

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## Minniespal

Haven't eaten yet, it will be a take-away when DH gets home from work.

*What did you have??*


----------



## Tinks1984

Chicken Fajitas

*Who's your favourite singer/band?*


----------



## mandymouse

I don't have a particular fave band/singer, I like all sorts of music

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

I am taking Kieran to a footie tournament

*are you going out this evening?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Noooooo.....

Have you ever played Bingo?


----------



## jjk

yes, i used to go with my nan every week 


*is it raining where you live ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh yes !

What is your favourite item of jewellary ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

A diamond cluster ring with my girls names engraved either side of the band.

What is on your tv now?.


----------



## Danauk

Last nights big brother that I am watching back on sky+

*Is it raining where you are this morning?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

Oh yes .

What are you up to tonight?.


----------



## gemmybear83

Early night watching Heroes and some BB

What is your favourite tv show?


----------



## mandymouse

Lost, 24, Ghost Whisperer and Ashes to Ashes

*What did you have for breakfast ?*


----------



## Minniespal

3 turkey rashers and 2 scrambled eggs.

*Is it chilly where you are today??*


----------



## gemmybear83

Yes!

What are you doing for fathers day?


----------



## Minniespal

Taking my dad out for dinner.

*What are you having for lunch??*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Spaghetti with Marinara Sauce

How about you?


----------



## Minniespal

Not sure - going out for lunch.

*Are you watching Big Brother??*


----------



## ariel75

I saw last nights

*what are you doing today??*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am heading off to work shortly. I am on the graveyard shift today.

What is your pet peeve?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bad manners and lateness

When is your next night out planned for ?


----------



## ariel75

not got one planned

*will you be watching the Apprentice final???*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your all time favourite movie?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shawshank redemption

Do you read a daily newspaper ?


----------



## ariel75

No i prefer Magazines

*Are you going out tonight??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you wearing ?


----------



## ariel75

Black jogging bottoms and white t shirt

*How far in advance do you start packing for your holiday??*


----------



## tennisfan

A couple of days before

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chippie 

What are you watching on tv later ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Heroes on dvd - maybe a film

Do you like gardening?


----------



## Danauk

Yes

*Do you spend a lot of time in your garden in the summer?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not really, it will be even less when I go on to shifts

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## Danauk

I have 27 literacy writing papers to mark for school and my lesson plans to do, so nothing exciting at all!!

*What was the last film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Angels and Demons

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## Strommie

Not reading anything at the moment

*What are you watching on TV tonight?*


----------



## jjk

I didnt watch anything I was on the laptop all evening

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Working till 3pm then home chill out surf net so nothing much really 

*
What did you do yesterday?*


----------



## Gaynor

Tackle a mountain of ironing.


Are you cooking a Sunday roast?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What tv channel do you watch the most ?


----------



## tennisfan

BBC1 & Crime & Investigation

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Vile !

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No!  It's Sunday!

What's for Sunday dinner today?


----------



## Tillybud

we're doing a party tea, dd is 3 tomorrow 

*what are your plans for tomorrow ?*


----------



## Danauk

To go to work.

*Is it raining where you are this morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, our carnival has been cancelled as well !

What time did you get up today ?


----------



## tennisfan

Woke up at 8.30, got up at 9.30

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nothing, we are going out for dinner later 

Are you on a laptop or pc ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Laptop

What was the last thing you ate?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Breakfast !

Will you be watching the Aprentice later ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

No.

Have you started watching America's Got Talent?.


----------



## mandymouse

No, I didn't watch BGT either

*What will you be watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Probably The Apprentice 

*What will you be watching?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'll be watching The Apprentice too

*What is your fave soft drink ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Diet coke

What was your favourite subject at school ?


----------



## tennisfan

PE & Geography

*What would be your dream job?*


----------



## Minniespal

Psychiatrist.

*What did you/are you having for dinner??*


----------



## jjk

we are having roast chicken new potatoes and veggies

*what did you do today?*


----------



## Minniespal

Went clothes shopping and had lunch with DH.

*What are your plans for tomorrow??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working

What colour is your sofa ?


----------



## mandymouse

Reddy colour

*Who was the last person to send you a text ?*


----------



## Strommie

My best friend Kelley

*Do you watch any soaps?*


----------



## Minniespal

No.

*What is your mood at the moment??*


----------



## Strommie

Well and truly fed up 

*Is it sunny where you are?*


----------



## Minniespal

Yes.

*What is your favourite chocolate biscuit??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

double choc cookie 

Whats on your tv at the moment ?


----------



## Minniespal

MTV

*What was the last thing you bought yourself??*


----------



## tennisfan

A case for my new phone & a FM transmitter to play my Ipod in my car

*What has been your most extravagent purchase?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A dress on friday

What is the next thing you are really looking forward to ?


----------



## tennisfan

My holiday in 11 days time

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

blindsighted, karen slaughter

What is your favourite reality tv show ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Big Brother, but I have not watched this in the last two years as we only have one TV hooked up to Sky and DH hates it.

What is your favourite sport to watch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

football

Do you like your job ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Oh Yes!  I'm very lucky to be able to stay a home full time

Do you like yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Most of the time I love it.

What would be your dream holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, i love it

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably around 11

What would be your dream holiday?


----------



## mandymouse

Staying for a week or so at The Poly then taking a 7 night Disney Cruise

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Working and cleaning

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Into town and housework - boring !!

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sat night, im going on a hen night to leicester 

Who has the next birthday in your house ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Me-Nov 14th.

What are you wearing today?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

jeans and a black top

Who was the last person you sent a text to ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Richard.

Is it raining where you are?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, the sun is out 

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Rice noodle stir fry

What is your favourite kind of chocolate?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dark chocolate

Have you eaten any chocolate today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, our house is a chocolate free environment as DH is severely allergic. I have some waiting for me at work though.

What is your favourite kind of sweet?


----------



## mandymouse

I love Tiramasu 

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

My lunch - a chicken salad sandwich

When was the last time you had an alcoholic drink?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Last night - sparkling White Zinfandel

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I had a lovely Champagne cocktail in Disneyland Paris a couple of weeks ago  (your sparkling white Zinfandel sounds yummy).

When are you next going out for a meal?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Friday night

What was the last song you heard ?


----------



## mandymouse

The new Black Eyed Peas song on the car radio

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Big brother 

What model of mobile phone do you have ?


----------



## tennisfan

Samsung Tocco Lite

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tennisfan said:


> Samsung Tocco Lite



and me !

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## Gaynor

August 


Tea or coffee?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Tea

What is on your tv now?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea

What is the next concert you are going to see ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Michael Jackson

Are you in your jammies yet?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What can you see to your left ?


----------



## Danauk

The living room wall with pictures of the Grand Canyon on it.

*What colour is your sofa?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

brown leather

What do you have on your feet ?


----------



## Tinks1984

My Tinks socks!

*Do you have any design on your t-shirt or top?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

How many hours sleep do you need/get ?


----------



## Loubbylou

7 

How many pets do you have?


----------



## natalielongstaff

2

What was your 1st job ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Part time - Worked as a secretary at Labour Party headquarters.
Full time - Natwest Bank Clerk.

How old is your Mum?


----------



## Loubbylou

65

Sweet or Savoury?


----------



## Ware Bears

Both ~ I'm greedy!! 

*Do you have any piercings?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just my ears 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Working till 4pm

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

About 6.30am

*Are you dressed yet ? and what are you wearing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes im dressed, jeans and a black tee shirt

What are you wearing ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

In 'home' clothes at the moment-trackies+a tshirt.

What did you have for breakfast?.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Special K

What's for lunch?


----------



## Loubbylou

Roast Chichken and Salad


How old were you when you first went to WDW?


----------



## tennisfan

Never been

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cloudy and cool

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

watch and rings

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## Trilli-magic

No, never on weekdays!!! 

Are you wearing perfume if yes what?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No yet, but will dab on some Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab Rose Moon before I leave for work.

What was the first pet that you owned?


----------



## Strommie

A black cat called Shosti 

*What is your favourite alcoholic drink?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

At home-Baileys.
Out-WKDBlue/Malibu.

What's on your tv now?.


----------



## dolphingirl47

The TV is not on

What movie are you hoping to see next?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure !

Who was the last person you texted ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

One of my colleagues

What is your biggest achievement?


----------



## tennisfan

Getting my degree & also working for the ambulance service after passing my clinical training.

*What did you want to do as a career when growing up?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Be a vet

what was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## mandymouse

A WW Rice dessert

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Gaynor

BB


What's for tea?


----------



## tennisfan

Lasagne & chips

*What did you have?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

Pork in a bbq sauce and egg+mushroom fried rice.

Did you have a bath or shower today?.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Shower this morning.

When did you last hoover your floors?


----------



## tennisfan

Yesterday

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## Loubbylou

Pizza

What was your favorite toy as a child?


----------



## gemmybear83

A glo worm 

Last hotel you stayed in?


----------



## jjk

crown Plaza in leeds

*what time are you going to bed?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Very soon 

*Do you have a large garden?*


----------



## torsie24

Yeah, it's massive. It's actually 'gardens', one of the is hidden down a path and is all landscaped! It's lovely but I've only been down there like 4 times. Luckily a gardener comes a few times a week!
*
What time's your bed time?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

10.30 ish

What time did you get up ?


----------



## jjk

6.30

*what did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## torsie24

Work, work work.

Cinema or wait for DVD?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Toddler group this morning, housework this afternoon 

Have you already decided what you're going to eat today?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I haven't thought about it yet

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Seven Pounds 


*Whats the best concert you have been too?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

take that last night !!

Are you tired today ? (i am )


----------



## mandymouse

I blooming am (it was worth it though) 

*What's for breakfast ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Crunchy nut cornflakes



Whats your fav boys name?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Kai (not pronounced Kay-dd8 was going to be called this if she popped out a boy).

Whats on your tv now?.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Im a celeb USA


Do you watch Big brother?


----------



## BRobson

Usually but not this one at the moment

*What are you wearing today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am still in my PJs at the moment as I have been on the graveyard shift


What is your favourite type of sweet (candy rather than pudding/dessert)?


----------



## Loubbylou

Dark Chocolate

Which cartoon character would you like to be?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Jerry 

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

I had a brown bread salad sandwich, Marmite rice cakes and diet coke

What are you doing this afternoon?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not much ! ive put a dvd on for the kids 

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Working 


*Whats your fav song?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Greatest Day, Take that !!!

Are you dieting at the moment ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm always dieting 

*What are you doing tonight ?*


----------



## Nix

Absolutely nothing of consequence. Watching bigbrother and internetting I expect!

*Who is your favourite disney character?*


----------



## Gaynor

Ariel


Do you have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

its the school summer fayre on saturday 

Who was the last person to send you a text ?


----------



## mandymouse

Kerry 

*If money was no object, what would you treat yourself to ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Richard's retirement

If you won £100 tomorrow, what would you spend it on?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dollars 

Do you play the lottery ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes, only one line on the main draw weds and sat.

Do you buy scratchcards?


----------



## jjk

No

*is it raining where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not now, it has been though

When did you last have your heating on ?


----------



## jjk

about 2 months ago

*what are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chippie ( Ssh !)

When did you last have a take-away ?


----------



## mandymouse

Probably a Chinese a week past Saturday

*What do you like to order at McDonalds ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

I don't eat at McDonalds 

Most random thing you have eaten?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea !

What are you reading at the moment ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Nothing.

What is your fave american choc bar?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not keen on american chocolate !

Do you have the footie on in your house ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Deffinatley not.

Do you watch Americas Got Talent?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

What is the next event you are looking forward to ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Bingo night at school on Friday night BYO

What is on your TV right now?


----------



## natalielongstaff

football !!

Are you in your pj's ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Yes.

What was the last thing you have eaten today?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

chocolate flapjack !

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

10ish.

Do you like fresh tuna?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Have you eaten any chocolate/sweets today ?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## gemmybear83

If the weather is good we want to get out into Northumberland and do some walking - with a pub at the end of the route   If its bad we will do soem DIY around the house!

When putting together flat pack furniture do you follow the instructions?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Yes lol


*Do you watch Big Brother if so who is ur fav housemate so far?*


----------



## fatdave42

NO way!!!!

*What did did you get up today?*


----------



## Goofysmate

worked the afternoon in a chairty shop 


*
Can you roller skate if yes when did you last do it *


----------



## natalielongstaff

i can, not done it for years tho

What are you doing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Taking my mum into Cov

*Whatabout you, what are your plans for today ?*


----------



## Minniespal

Working then going out for dinner.

*Have you bathed/showered yet??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

what are you wearing


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Black Trousers and a shirt.


*Wheres your fav place to holiday apart from Disney? *


----------



## Minniespal

San Francisco, Las Vegas and Hawaii.

*What are you/have you had for breakfast today??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Anywhere warm

Who is your favourite band ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Fightstar


*Who would you like to stuck on a dessert island with (celeb)?*


----------



## mandymouse

David Beckham 

*What about you ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Would like to say Clint Eastwood but he's more got to many wrinkles now so really don't no.


*Did it rain badly in the night*


----------



## Snowy-girls

Not too bad here. 

What are you wearing today?.


----------



## Loubbylou

Jeans and a t-shirt

You are currently surfing the net, but what should you be doing?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Nothing--my morning chores are done before i take my girls to school/nursery,so this is my 2 hrs all to myself whilst Dd4 is at nursery .

What was the last film you watched home/cinema?.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Finding Nemo



Whats your fav feature?


----------



## mandymouse

My sense of humour

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Uhhm, i can't rememeber.  Probably credit on my phone, that's all i ever buy nowadays.


When was the last time you went on a holiday, no matter how small a break, and where did you go?


----------



## natalielongstaff

seems ages ago, Turkey last july

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## tennisfan

A week today

*What did you have for lunch?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

I had beans on toast



*What kind of bread? white or brown?**[/FONT*]


----------



## natalielongstaff

White

Who is your favoutite tv presenter ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Ant & Dec ( they class as one lol )


Whats for dinner?


----------



## ariel75

Pitta bread with chicken in reagge reagge sauce and salad

*ARE YOU WORKING TODAY???*


----------



## Trilli-magic

Yes, but I am off home in about 10 mins 

Anything planned for tonight?


----------



## tennisfan

No, as I have an early start tomorrow for work

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## ariel75

sunny at the moment we did have rain at lunchtime.

*HAVE YOU GOT ANY TATTOOS????*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, but I want one

What is your favourite city?


----------



## mandymouse

Orlando 

*Do you have any plans for tonight ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Playing on EA sports on the wii and watching Heroes season 3 

Favourite snack at WDW?


----------



## natalielongstaff

funnel cake

What have you had for dinner ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am torn between Key Lime Tart at Olivia's Cafe at Old Key West and the Zebra Domes at Boma/ Mara at Animal Kingdom Lodge

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

see above 

What have you had for dinner ?


----------



## tennisfan

Chicken, mash potato & veg

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going on a hen night 

When is your next night out ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't have any planned at the moment

What is our favourite restaurant?


----------



## natalielongstaff

F&B's

tea or coffee ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Both

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## mandymouse

Daffodils

*What are yours ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Roses or lillies

Do you collect anything? If yes, what?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Not really-i like getting a couple of new disney tree ornaments every year if that counts.

Are you in your jimmies yet?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh yes

are you 
?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not yet

What are you doing at the moment (apart from posting on this thread)?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Watching Celebrity Masterchef.

What was the last thing you ate?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

dinner

What time are you going to bed


----------



## gemmybear83

In about 40 mins - I need to be at work for 7am tomorrow 

How many rings are you wearing?


----------



## mandymouse

Just my wedding and engagement rings

*Have you got any plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Not at the moment

*What's your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

kit kat

do you like peanut buttrer ?


----------



## Ware Bears

I don't dislike it but it wouldn't be my first choice of spread

*If you could choose your first name what would it be?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

only smooth skippy.

What is your favourite fish to eat?


----------



## Ware Bears

Salmon ~ both fresh and smoked 

*If you could choose your first name what would it be? 
*


----------



## Goofysmate

terry

*
what time did you wake this morning*


----------



## mandymouse

About 5.45am 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to soft play this morning

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Asda soon, then into Coventry with Kerry 

*Have you got any plans for tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

what are you wearing today ?


----------



## jjk

long skirt and a tangerine top

*are you working today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes till 6pm !

What ringtone do you have ?


----------



## Ware Bears

DCL horn  

DH finds it _very _embarrassing 

*What did you eat for breakfast?*


----------



## rajagiri

I want to go to so many places but high on my list is USA


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ware Bears said:


> DCL horn
> 
> DH finds it _very _embarrassing
> 
> *What did you eat for breakfast?*



I just had a cup of tea

What is your favourite shop?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont have a favourite as such

How many children do you have ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

None

What is your favourite musical?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Mamma mia

What is the weather like where you live ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A little cloudy, but dry

How about where you are?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

It's dry and quite bright, even thought there is loads of clouds.

What are you listening to at the moment?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Heart Radio-The Best Of My Love

What is your fave biscuit?.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Chocolate Digestives 

When is your favourite time of the day?


----------



## mandymouse

I like mornings, when no-one else is up

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

A top in Next yesterday.

What colour top are you wearing today?


----------



## torsie24

Pink

*What colour are your fingernails?*


----------



## Loubbylou

Natural

Do you eat your fruit and veggies?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not enough

What car do you drive ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

I don't drive. 

What;s on your tv right now?


----------



## mandymouse

Sabrina the Teenage Witch 

*Are you going shopping over the weekend ? and what are you hoping to buy ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not !

what are you doing tomorrow ?


----------



## mandymouse

I've no idea 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## Pinky166

Big Brother eviction, not sure what else.

What is your favourite cocktail?


----------



## Tinks1984

Poolside Lemo's from Disney ASSports!! 

*What colour is your car?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Dont have a car 


What colour eye shadow do you normally wear?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Golds and blues mainly

What is your one must have make up item?


----------



## mandymouse

lipgloss

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am about to head for work

What brand of computer do you have?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dell

Have you missed the dis this morning ?


----------



## gemmybear83

No - where was it?

What book are you reading at the moment?


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing at the moment, though I'm hoping to read Twilight on holiday 

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going on a hen night

What about you ?


----------



## Trilli-magic

Nothing we are broke!! lol

What is your fave cocktail?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i like them all 

What is your favourite tv show ?


----------



## Trilli-magic

At the moment Greys anatomy 

What three things would you take to a desert island with you?


----------



## tennisfan

A laptop, my phone & Johnny Wilkinson

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Strommie

Beans on toast

*Is it sunny where you are?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, it's been lovely today

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Transformers 2 & Drag me to Hell

*What are your plans for tomorrow?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

Going to Hubby's brothers house for his 13th birthday party.

What was the last thing you ate?.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken Tikka Massala with Pilau Rice and Dhal for my dinner

What will you have for Sunday lunch/dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

Giant yorkshire pudding filled with mince and veggies 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Working till 3.15pm then off home to make a roast dinner for me and my fella (well probably guide him making it) 



What was ur last dream?


----------



## jjk

i cant remember

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

Going round Hubby's brothers soon for his 13th birthday party.

What are you wearing today?.


----------



## gemmybear83

A purple summer dress

Do you wear heels everyday?


----------



## mandymouse

Goodness me no 

*Will you be having a BBQ today ?*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

No BBQ but a big fat pig roast lol


What colour is your hair?


----------



## Danauk

Blonde

*What colour eyes do you have?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Dark brown

Do you take a camcorder on holiday?


----------



## tennisfan

Sometimes

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Slightly cloudy, but dry

What is your favourite thing to do on a nice summer day?


----------



## tennisfan

Go to a park for a picnic & just relax

*What is your favourite soft drink?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

diet coke

Do you like sushi ?


----------



## Minniespal

Yes, love it.

*Do you??*


----------



## tennisfan

No although I have never tried it

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## Danauk

A Sunday roast

*Have you been out in your garden today?*


----------



## Gaynor

Yes, relaxing and having a barbeque.


How old were you when you took your 1st Disney Trip?


----------



## mandymouse

I was 22 when my aunt took me to the Magic Kingdom when we were staying in Daytona Beach

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a bacon sandwich for breakfast

What are you having for dinner ?


----------



## torsie24

We had rice noodles, sweet and sour veg and quorn fillets with chilli sauce. I might have a chocolate mini milk in a bit too. 

Who's your favourite comedian?


----------



## Strommie

I don't have a favourite but I really like Alan Carr 

*What are you watching on TV tonight?*


----------



## tennisfan

Cricket then Casualty 1909

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

Drag Me To Hell

Was you sunbathing today?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Who was the last person to send you a text ?


----------



## mandymouse

Becky 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## silver apple

Face cream.

*What can you see from your bedroom window?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Our front garden and drive, the road and the houses on the otherside of the road

What can you see from your kitchen?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Manchester City Centre 

Curtains or blinds?


----------



## Goofysmate

curtains


*Did you get sun burnt over the weekend*


----------



## mandymouse

Just a little

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just the usual !

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Tink t-shirt and cropped jeans

*What about you ? what are you wearing ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

The same  how funny !!!

What time did you get up ?


----------



## jjk

aroud 7.am

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## torsie24

Working
*
Did you get burnt yesterday?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

When is your next night out planned for ?


----------



## BRobson

Nothing planned

What are you wearing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cropped jeans and a tink t shirt

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Lunch was corned beef sandwich,jaffa mini roll+cheese+onion discos.

What cd is currently in your car player?


----------



## PoppyAnna

KT Tunstall.

What is the next "event" you have to looked forward to?


----------



## silver apple

Pop goes the weasel and other nursery rhymes

*When is your next holiday, and to where?*


----------



## mandymouse

August, to WDW - woohoo !!

*Are you doing anything tonight ?*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

On the phone or texting probably.  I have nothing else to do xD

What is your favourite song at the moment?


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> On the phone



not the home phone tho...its Monday 

I love the Daniel merryweather song..Red

Who was your best friend at school and do you still see each other ?


----------



## mandymouse

My best friend at school was Debbie, and no we haven't kept in touch

*What jewellery are you wearing ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just my watch today 

What is your favourite book ?


----------



## Gaynor

I like lot's but I particularly like the ones by Torey Haydn


What was the last film you saw?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i can't remember

What have you had for dinner


----------



## tennisfan

Salad

*What did you have?*


----------



## mandymouse

Spag bol

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i don't have a particular favourite

Do you like/mind thunderstorms ?


----------



## jjk

I dont mind thunderstorms, in fact I quite like them DH loves them and I have promised to go on a storm chasing holiday with him when the boys are older

*what are you watching on tv ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not im talking to Joh on the phone

Do you like the area where you live ?


----------



## jjk

its ok, I would love to move but the boys are happy at school etc

*do you write a shopping list?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, i still forget thing things though

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## jjk

around 11

*are you in your pj,s*


----------



## natalielongstaff

of course 

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## jjk

Jacket potato with coleslaw for tea

*what is your favourite flavour crisp? *


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese and onion

what about you ?


----------



## jjk

salt N vinegar

*what star sign are you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Virgo

tea or coffee ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Tea

*Do you buy organic food?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

What was the last concert/play you saw ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Fame in January

What is your favourite Disney film?


----------



## Goofysmate

Mary Poppins



*If you was offered a free car what would you choose*


----------



## mandymouse

Red Mini Cooper with a Union Flag on the roof (I'm getting one when I win the lottery )

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Housework this morning then off to Ikea this afternoon....

What's on your agenda for today?


----------



## jjk

working this morning, housework this afternoon 

*what are you wearing?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Jeans (as I have to walk across a field to school first thing) blue top, white cropped cardi and white birki's.......

What is your favourite top at the mo?


----------



## natalielongstaff

a pink one shoulder top

What time did you get up ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

6.05am

Will you be sunbathing today?.


----------



## mandymouse

I hope so 

*Have you got any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, its not Johns birthday, Joh and gary are coming up and we are going to TGI's

What is your favourite snack ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Sweet popcorn or onion rings(the crisps).

What was for lunch?.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Turkey Sandich, Wotsits and a Time Out.

Who was the last person you called?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my friend Sophie, she had a baby this morning

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## mandymouse

A treat size bag of Haribos 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## jjk

not sure havent looked to see whats on

*have you sat out in the garden today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, too busy !

What is your favourite sport to watch ?


----------



## jjk

football 

*who does the cooking in your house?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

mostly me

What is on your tv at the moment ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Nothing - no tv on

Have you driven a car today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, lots ! (of times not cars )

What have you had for dinner ?


----------



## mandymouse

Tuna pasta

*What time will you be going to bed tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

About 11pm

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its Dh's birthday

What was your 1st job ?


----------



## mandymouse

I was on a YTS scheme at British Leyland

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toddlers/cleaning/cooking etc

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Black cropped trousers,white top with a gold butterfly on it+gold sandals.

Have you been watching Celebrity Masterchef?.


----------



## The Fetherstons

No

What are your plans for today?


----------



## mandymouse

Dentist later 

*Will you be heading to the Debenhams sale in the next day or so ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, our local Debenhams is a dump

What is the next thing you are hoping to buy for yourself?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing, im broke till Pay day !!

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## jjk

i have had a tuna sandwich

*heels or flats ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Flats

Are you a fan of Crocs?


----------



## mandymouse

Goodness me no 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Two new dresses last week.

Lipstick or lip gloss?


----------



## natalielongstaff

gloss

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably working on my trip report

Ocean or mountains?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ocean

What colour is your sofa


----------



## Trilli-magic

Green

What colour theme have you got in your dining room?


----------



## natalielongstaff

brown and cream

What is your favourite book ?


----------



## torsie24

The Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney Word, sad but true 

Who is your favourite character to meet?


----------



## mandymouse

Stitchy 

*What is your fave character meal ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ohana

have you had rain where you live today ?


----------



## Goofysmate

yes started about 5mins ago

*Have you had a piece of fruit today*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

How many cars do you own in your household ?


----------



## Goofysmate

2


Have you been shopping today


----------



## natalielongstaff

no i havnt

What supermarkets do you use the most ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Tesco 

Have you every had your food shopping delivered


----------



## torsie24

Yeah - just started a few weeks ago and wish I had tried it earlier!!

What's your favourite restaurant?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive too many to mention 

When did you last eat out ?


----------



## Goofysmate

At Buddies two weeks ago for sunday lunch,


*Have you been to the cinema this month*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What is your favourite chocolate bar ?


----------



## jjk

cadburys caramel

*what are you having for tea?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

We had grilled fish, new potatoes and peas.....with a big dollop of hollandaise 

Which is your favourite table sauce?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Barbecue sauce

What is your favourite vegetable?


----------



## mandymouse

Brocolli

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

I'm going to watch part one of Martina Cole's "The Take" on Sky1 and record part two.  Need an early night tonight


Are you ready for bed yet?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am a night-owl

Are you a morning or a night person?


----------



## tennisfan

Becoming a morning person due to my early shifts

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Architecture Now!  (Geeky architecture book )

Whats your favourite building?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Beverley Minster

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Arc de triomphe

What network is your mobile phone ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Vodafone 

*Any plans for this weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, its Dh's birthday

What colour is your car ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't own a car (nor do I have a driving license)

If you were given GBP10,000 and could only spend it on home improvements, what would you change in your home?


----------



## Ware Bears

Luckily all we have left to do is a replacement porch so I'd replace that then the remainder could go in the holiday fund! 

*What is your favourite chocolate bar?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Reese's Nutrageous

What is your favourite ride?


----------



## Ware Bears

Big Thunder Mountain and Tower of Terror (joint favourites)

*Are you owned by any pets? *


----------



## Goofysmate

A Parakeet & tropical fish




*what are your plans this morning*


----------



## jjk

right now I am sat in the garden with a cuppa, then I am off to work

*have you any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## mandymouse

Not yet 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

getting my new car !

you ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

continuing to fester in the grumpy mood that came over me last night and a bit of exchange shopping

What's for breakkie?

(enjoy your car Nat )


----------



## natalielongstaff

toast

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.45am

*Have you eaten anything yet ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just a slice of toast and a cup of coffee

Are you in a good mood today ?


----------



## Ware Bears

No, I have acute conjunctivitis in my left eye and it is extremely painful.  I am considering auditioning for a part as a new-born in Eclipse  

*What is your favourite soup?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Aww hope your ee is better soon xx

My fave soup is leek and celery

What are you doing tonight ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Nothing that i know of apart from waiting for hubby to come home then cook him a dinner like a good little wifey 

*
What are you having for lunch today*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Sandwich, crisps, biscuit.  The usual 

Who are your favourite band?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Take that

Have you done any chores today ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Hoovered the bedrooms,washed the brekkie dishes+mopped the kitchen floor.

What is on your tv now?.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Nothing i don't watch much T.V.

When will you be eating dinner tonight?


----------



## silver apple

Probably around 6.30

*What's for dinner in your house tonight?*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Whatever my mum is cooking 


When was the last time you bought something for yourself?


----------



## natalielongstaff

last weekend

What is your fave song atm ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Don't Trust Me by 3oh!3
(shame you've already done my quiz, isn't it )

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## natalielongstaff

1 hula hoop 

What are your fave crisps ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Pringles 

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## mandymouse

BBQ Pringles

Fave colour - Purple & Pink

*Have you got any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Staying at my Grandparents' house because mum is going away.  I'm gonna see if  can get to Bromfest 

What time did you get up this morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

7am

What about you ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

6.30am


What r ur plans for 19th July?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Ummm, i don't know.  Nothing probably.  

Who was the last person to text you?


----------



## Goofysmate

My Dh

*
Who was the last person you rang*


----------



## Trilli-magic

My phone compnay telling me about new offers!!!!

What is for dinner tonight?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Whatever Mum is cooking 


What is your favourite song?


----------



## natalielongstaff

red, daniel merryweather

Have you had any rain today ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Nope, just sunshine 


When was the last time you..used a smiley?


----------



## Trilli-magic

Just now!!

What shoes do you have on?


----------



## natalielongstaff

white pumps

What was your favourite subject at school ?


----------



## mandymouse

Cooking

*What colour nail varnish are you wearing ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not

What is your fave flavour of ice cream ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Cookies and Cream

What is yours?


----------



## gemmybear83

Cookie dough

Where was the last wedding you went to?


----------



## mandymouse

At a country house near Berkswell, Meriden

*Have you started your Christmas shopping ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, but I am starting to plan.

What is your favourite scent?


----------



## natalielongstaff

fresh cut grass

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## A Small World

probably about midnight - same as usual

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Quiche

What star sign are you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Scorpio

What is your favourite fruit?


----------



## Ware Bears

Strawberries

*Are you working tomorrow?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i am

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Laptop tonight

*What colour have you painted your toenails?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i havn't

What time did you get up ?


----------



## jjk

7.30

*is it sunny where you are today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, it's quite nice here today

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Gaynor

working 


Are you going shopping this weekend?


----------



## jjk

sadly no 

*are you?*


----------



## torsie24

Yes!  New clothes for WDW and trying on wedding dresses!

Are you eating out this weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, TGI friday's tomorrow night !!

Will you ?


----------



## torsie24

Yes, piza express tomorrow. 

Will you be doing any disney planning today?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Actually, i might do some with mummy.  If she needs any help 


When is the next time you plan to go on holiday?


----------



## mandymouse

In 7 weeks we're off to WDW 

*If you won the lottery, what car would you buy yourself ?*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

A Silver Volvo.  Because i am a major Twilight fangirl xD.
Or a Mercedes, because i like 'em .


Who in your family do you take after?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my mum

Do you like marmite ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

I've never tried it, really.  But i guess i probably wouldn't. Because i'm fussy xD


What is your favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## Trilli-magic

Any!! lol I'm a chocoholic 

Whats your fave crisps?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Pringles, original 

What's your favourite genre of music?


----------



## natalielongstaff

any and all !

Do you have a large garden ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Not at all, you've seen our garden xD


What is on your TV at the moment?


----------



## PoppyAnna

120ft to the garage and then a bit behind.  Big enough for us 

Do you like gardening?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Not really, i don't do much in our garden xD


How much time do you usually spend on the DIS?


----------



## mandymouse

Too much 

*Have you got any plans for tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

catching up on the tv with a pizza and a bottle of wine !

Who is your home phone provider ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Virgin



*How many mobiles do you have in your household*


----------



## natalielongstaff

4 

Do you plan to buy anything nice this weekend ?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't think so

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

watch and rings

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Bolognese sauce with pasta twirls

*Do you have a nickname?*


----------



## mandymouse

No I don't

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## jjk

not a lot, building a bed an d fixing bikes 

*are you going shopping today?*


----------



## A Small World

Probably not 

Have you had breakfast yet


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Did you get a lie-in this morning ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Yes, which is usually impossible. 

What's your mood like this morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

good

what is your favourite wdw restaurant ?


----------



## mandymouse

Breakfast with Lilo & Stich at O'Hanas or Tutto Italia

*What is your fave character meal in WDW ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Ohana breakfast

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## ariel75

Having a cold glass of cider (or 4) and watching the lion king.

What is your fave disney film ????


----------



## Snowy-girls

Beauty+The Beast/little Mermaid-can't choose.

What is your least fave ride at WDW?.


----------



## gemmybear83

The country bear jamoboree - I thought it was funny when I was 9, we went back last year and I thought it was awful!

Whats yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Star tours, i dont like simulators

What are you doing today ?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Working today till 3pm then havin a movie marathon at home.



What did you last say and to who?


----------



## A Small World

i cant remember what I said but it was to my DD as she is sitting next to me.


What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## Verity Chambers

We ae going out for lunch at damon's so it will be something very yummy.

If you could be at WDW or DLp right now, what ride would you want to be queuing for?


----------



## Goofysmate

Soaring 


*If you were in WDW today which park would you be in *


----------



## mandymouse

Epcot 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Chillin at home, cooking a roast and going in the garden.  Eldest DD is a little poorly so don't want to stray too far.


When are you next working?


----------



## Danauk

Tomorrow

*Have you ever been to see a musical in London, and if so what was the last one you saw?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tomorrow !

Are you eating out today ?


----------



## A Small World

Danauk said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> *Have you ever been to see a musical in London, and if so what was the last one you saw?*



Chicago

What is your favourite chocolate


----------



## natalielongstaff

dark chocolate

are you watching the GP ?


----------



## A Small World

I was but we've turned it over

What are you wearing on your feet?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Nothing.

Which is your favourite cut flower?


----------



## A Small World

DD (9) is helping me answer and says Tulip

Whats your favourite type of reptile ? (from DD)


----------



## mandymouse

Eww, sorry I'm not into reptiles 

*What is your fave flavours crisps ?*


----------



## Emzie

Prawn Cocktail.

If you had the chance to go anywhere in the world, where would you go?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Australia

What is your favourite film ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Eye of the Dolphin

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shawshank redemption

What is the most expensive item of clothing you own ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My wedding dress

Without what three things would you never leave the house?


----------



## mandymouse

Car keys, house keys and lip balm

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

DH has the football on so I escaped to the bedroom with the laptop

Where did you go for your last weekend away?


----------



## gemmybear83

London a couple of weekends ago

When is you next weekend away?


----------



## Gaynor

I'm going to London for my birthday next month.


Which is your favourite disney park?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Epcot

How about yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

mk

when is your next holiday ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the end of September going on a Disney Cruise and to WDW

What is your favourite landmark?


----------



## Ware Bears

Stonehenge

*Are you tidy?*


----------



## silver apple

No, but I'd like to be

*What is your favourite animated movie?*


----------



## mandymouse

Lilo & Stitch and Bolt

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing exciting

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I've got a busy morning.  Into Cov with mum, into Nuneaton then to Asda

*Did you buy yourself anything over the weekend ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

When did you last cry ?


----------



## torsie24

A couple of weeks ago when Jack and I had a row! (He did almost break my car, but somehow I ended up the baddie!)

When did you last laugh so hard you cried?


----------



## natalielongstaff

last weekend

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Cropped brown combat trousers,black tink top.

What is on your tv now?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing, we have the radio on

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## torsie24

Soup and Ryvitas - mmmm, lovely. 

Are you already wishing the weekend will hurry up?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not yet 

What is the weather like where you live ?


----------



## mandymouse

Dull, but not cold

*What are you wearing on your feet ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Black ballet pumps

What are you sitting on right now?


----------



## Goofysmate

Desk chair in the study


*What have you on your feet at this moment in time *


----------



## natalielongstaff

brown flip flops

Have you eaten lunch ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Yes , Ham sandwich & white grapes


*Have you been sitting in the garden today*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

Have you planned whats for dinner ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, chicken wraps

*What are your fave alcoholic drinks ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

most of them 

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## mandymouse

Robin Hood

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

real crime

Who many photos can you see from where you are sitting ?


----------



## tennisfan

8

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my sisters keeper

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Transformers 

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ww choc bar

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## Danauk

My husband

What time will you be going to bed this evening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

soon !

What was your 1st job ?


----------



## Strommie

Saturday job in Superdrug

*Are you watching TV at the moment?*


----------



## A Small World

Its on but Im not really watching


What time will you get up tomorrow?


----------



## Goofysmate

I don't have a set time to get up ,

*

What time did you go to bed last night*


----------



## mandymouse

About 10pm

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toddlers 1st thing, then nvq assesement and then toddlers again ! after dinner we have the meeting at DD's new high school

What about you ?


----------



## A Small World

Im working - meetings/ seeing clients/making phone calls/paperwork - a really busy day

How are you wearing your hair today


----------



## natalielongstaff

down

what shoes are you wearing ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm wearing pink slippers 

*Have you got any plans for the weekend yet ?*


----------



## A Small World

Im out Friday night - its a colleagues 50th birthday so we are all going out for a meal

Is it sunny where you live


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Have you had breakfast yet ?


----------



## Minniespal

No.

*Have you??*


----------



## Pinky166

Yes

What are your favourite crisps?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Salt and Vinegar.

Sweet or Savoury treats?


----------



## Goofysmate

*sweet & anything covered in chocolate  

What are you having for lunch today*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken Biriyani

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## Goofysmate

I don't have one & really don't read books


*
Are you wearing make up today*


----------



## mandymouse

Oh yes, I couldn't inflict the world with my face minus make-up 

*What make-up do you wear everyday ?*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Eye shadow, eye liner, mascara, lip gloss.

Have you done your chores for today?


----------



## Goofysmate

I don't wear it very often because of skin problems , 


*Have you been working this morning*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Nope, unless you call ironing working xD.  I guess i should get a job soon.

When was the last time you made a phone call?


----------



## dolphingirl47

On Saturday, asking my DH to pick me up from the station after a late shift

Rice or pasta?


----------



## Goofysmate

neither


*do you have net curtains or blinds*


----------



## mandymouse

Nets

*When is your next holiday ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Next year & know prises for guess where  (Florida )


Are you excited about your up coming trip


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Of course.  I'm dead excited 

Yoghurt or fruit?


----------



## gemmybear83

Fruit

Who is your favourite superhero?


----------



## jjk

wonder woman 

*what was the last song you heard?*


----------



## mandymouse

Something by the Jonas Brothers 

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its not on !

What are your plans for this evening ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just TV and DISing

*What about you ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Having some friends over for dinner, and I've got to swot up before bed as I'm attending a conference tomorrow for work.

What are you wearing right now?


----------



## natalielongstaff

white trousers and a blue top

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## mandymouse

Spag Bol

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Lacoste Pink

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Decorating

Have you eaten any chocolate today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not today (just lots of biccies  )

*What is your fave biscuit ?*


----------



## torsie24

Jaffa Cakes!!

Are you scared of spiders?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yep !

Are you ?


----------



## Danauk

No, I held a tarantula at work a few weeks ago (the animal man came in to speak to my class, we don't just happen to have tarantulas in my place of work!!)

*What is your favourite wild animal?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

dolphins

Have you been camping recently ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Yes, over the weekend at Silverstone - and we're off again in July  Love to set up my tent and camp! 

*What's the best present you've ever given?*


----------



## mandymouse

Hubby surprised us with a Christmas trip to WDW about 10 days before we were due to go

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im finished work at 4pm so plenty of sitting in the sun 

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'm having my hair cut first thing, then dentist  then sitting out in the garden

*What is your fave soft drink ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

good luck at the dentist hun 

Diet coke

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## jjk

cropped jeans and a pink t shirt 

*tea or coffee?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea

Are you working today ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Yep - off to do some more number crunching!

*Do you tan easily?*


----------



## Trilli-magic

No, even if I sunbathe for two weeks I got a slight tan colour but nothing more!!

apart from WDW where was your fave holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

jamaica

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Weetabix and a yoghurt

*What is the next thing you'd like to buy yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea !

have you been sunbathing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I had an hour in the garden

*What about you ? Did you get a chance to enjoy the sun ?*


----------



## Danauk

Only if you count the 20 minutes of playground duty I had to do this morning!!

*Do you belong to a gym?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ooh no !

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Next year 


*How many pairs of shoes do you have*


----------



## mandymouse

Not many, probably about 10 pairs

*Describe your current fave going out outfit*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont have one atm 

What have you had for dinner ?


----------



## Loubbylou

Pork, Pasta and Veggie

Starter or Dessert?


----------



## natalielongstaff

dessert

Sea or pool ?


----------



## jjk

pool, too many wriggly things live in the sea 

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pool

Do you have plans for the weekend ?


----------



## tennisfan

Both depending on where I am

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## Loubbylou

Scapetta by Patricia Cornwell

What your favorite UK holiday destination?


----------



## natalielongstaff

this charming man, marian keyes

Have you eaten any chocolate today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

No 

Have you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not yet  

What is your favourite choc bar ?


----------



## Strommie

Twirl or Bounty

*Are you watching TV tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What star sign are you ?


----------



## Minniespal

Aquarius

*What is your favourite food to snack on??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

crisps

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## Strommie

Damion, my DBF.

*What time are you going to bed tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

about 10ish

When did you last have your hair cut ?


----------



## Strommie

About 6 weeks ago.

*Do you go for manicures?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, i bite them instead !

are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## torsie24

No, that sounds a lovely idea though!!

Are any animals asleep in the room with you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, the dog !

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## Strommie

Angel Delight

*Are you watching Big Brother?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sporadically

what was your fave subject at school ?


----------



## Strommie

Music

*What is your favourite advert at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the virgin red hot one

Where is your favourite city ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Mainz, Germany

How about yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

New york

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## mandymouse

Laptop

*Have you eaten any chocolate today ? if so, what was it ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i had a twirl ealier

How old where you when you had your 1st child ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

We don't have any children.

What did you want to be when you were a child?


----------



## A Small World

A teacher

What about you?


----------



## dolphingirl47

A vicar (but ended up becoming a teacher and then later had a career change and now work for an airline)

What make up brand do you use?


----------



## A Small World

i dont wear a lot of makeup so no particular brand

What month is your birthday


----------



## Goofysmate

May



*How often do you eat out in a month *


----------



## A Small World

we dont eat out much unless we're away but we get a lot of takeaways

Are you working today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, I'm taking my mum to town this morning

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its school sports day 

What about you ?


----------



## jjk

working this morning, going to tesco this afternoon

*is it sunny where you are?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, it's cloudy

*What daily newspaper do you read ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Express

What do you have planned for the weekend ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Going to watch truck racing & truck show

*
What have you had for breakfast*


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Porridge & some fruit


When is your next holiday and where?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

For me, August. I'm off to visit family and boyfriend in Middlesbrough.  Days at the beaches, here i come 

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A piece of toast

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Trilli-magic

Some Linen trousers and a flesh colour top 

Any plans for tonight?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Phoning Fil 

When was the last time you went on holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

last July

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## silver apple

Probably a sandwich.
*
Which domestic chore do you like the least?*


----------



## mandymouse

Ironing

*Do you have any bad habits ?*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Biting my nails

Cheesecake, or sponge cake?


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Sponge



Twilight book or twilight film?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Oh crap.  Book because it's better, film because they're all really hott xD
Uhmmm, book, definitely 

What's your fave fruit?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pineapple

What is your fave roast ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Lamb...but ewwww, roast dinner xD

When is your birthday?


----------



## Goofysmate

May



*What are your plans for this afternoon*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Watching sports day !

Is it sunny where you live ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Yes, very

What's the weather like where you are?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Very sunny too.....

Will you be participating in a sports day this year?


----------



## torsie24

Lol, no.

Have you ever sung in front of an audience?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes.  
Once in Royal Davids City solo, christmas carol concert circa 1980

What are you drinking at the moment?


----------



## Goofysmate

Cherrys & Berries squash



*What did you do at lunch time*


----------



## mandymouse

I was dying DD's hair

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Im on yet another course !!

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## jjk

ham salad

*do you have any plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Decorating

What is the next room you are planning to decorate ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure at the moment

*What is your fave month of the year ? and why ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the summer months  hot weather !!

Do you still see any of your friends from school ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Yes all the time

Whats your favourite pair of shoes?


----------



## torsie24

My birkenstocks.

Did you go to university? If so which one?


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, University of Kent

*When is your next night our planned?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No plans at the moment

What is your biggest indulgence?


----------



## mandymouse

My holidays 

*What is on your TV right now ?*


----------



## Loubbylou

No

What was the last film you saw at the cinema?


----------



## torsie24

Saturday, for Jack's birthday.

What is the longest you've ever stayed awake for?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not long, i like my bed !

What is your fave games console ?


----------



## tennisfan

Nintendo Wii

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are decorating

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## gemmybear83

In 5 mins!

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## natalielongstaff

my dinner

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## fatdave42

GMTV

*What time did you get up today?*


----------



## Goofysmate

about 6.15



*
were you a Micheal Jackson fan*


----------



## natalielongstaff

When i was younger yes, not now

What are you doing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Asda and housework - BORING !!!

*What about you ?*


----------



## torsie24

Going to work.

Do you have any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

No

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.45am

*What are your plans for tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Watching tv eating pizza and drinking wine 

Has it rained yet where you live ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not yet, and I hope it doesn't too

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## Trilli-magic

Nothing I am at work.

What do you like to do to unwind?


----------



## natalielongstaff

dis 

hae you eaten any chocolate today


----------



## mandymouse

Not today

*What's for dinner ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza

What about you ?

ps, the rain is on its way hun !!


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure, going round my cousins & she is cooking

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Red, daniel merryweather

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## mandymouse

Come Dine with Me

*Are you having any alcohol tonight ? and what will it be ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i did, white wine

What are you doing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

No idea 

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Im going to take the kids into town...out of the way of the painting  im hoping to get Ellie some of her high school uniform

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope 

*What did you have for breakfast ?*


----------



## torsie24

Crunchy nut corn flakes and soya milk

Do you watch saturday kitchen?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sometimes

Will you be watching wimbeldon today ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Yes

What is the weather like?


----------



## mandymouse

Warm and cloudy

*Are you going out tonight ? if so, where ?*


----------



## A Small World

No I was out last night so in tonight.

What have you had for lunch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i havnt had any yet !

What was the last room you decorated ?


----------



## mandymouse

Becky's bedroom last Summer

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my sisters keeper

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## tennisfan

A mini chocolate muffin

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just watching tv, ds is goinf to a birthday party

Have you brought a newspaper today ?


----------



## Tinks1984

Yeah, the Star 

*When's your next holiday?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

October 

What are you having for dinner tonight ?


----------



## Danauk

Filet mignion with sweed mash and potatoes (the filet mignion recipe is from the Yachtsmans Steakhouse which I love!!)

*How long do you have until you get a holiday from work?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Three weeks!!!   

*Have you had an ice-cream yet today?*


----------



## Danauk

No (but I want one now!)

*Has it rained where you live today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Just a little

*What did you have for dinner ?*


----------



## A Small World

Not eaten yet but we are having an Asda Indian meal


What is your favourite kind of food?


----------



## Minniespal

Thai

*What are you watching on television tonight??*


----------



## A Small World

nothing really - its on but Im not really watching

Whats your favourite soft drink?


----------



## Strommie

Diet Coke

*What is your favourite TV programme?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Dexter at the moment

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## A Small World

probably about midnight

How many times have you been to WDW


----------



## Goofysmate

4 times


*Where is the best place to you've been outside the WDW parks*


----------



## mandymouse

Citywalk

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

I am going to Portsmouth with Hubby for a stroll by the sea 

*what about you?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

more decorating

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

about 7.45am

*What's for breakfast ?*


----------



## Minniespal

No idea.......not long up.

*What is the weather like where you are today??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its ok so far 

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

Nope

*What's for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a clue, we might go out

What was the last film you saw ?


----------



## tennisfan

Transformers 2

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not, dh is painting the kitchen and i can't get in !!!

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Laptop

What internet browser do you use?


----------



## natalielongstaff

explorer

Whats your favourite song ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Into the Blue from Blue Horizons at Seaworld

What is your favourite theme park show?


----------



## gemmybear83

Fantasmic!

Whats yours?


----------



## tennisfan

Fantillusion

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Danauk

Overcast but humid.

*Do you have any allergies?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Penicillen

Do you have any pets ?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, 4 rabbits, 2 cats, 1 hamster and a pond full of fish!

*What was your 1st ever pet?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

A budgie

What are you having for dinner ?


----------



## tennisfan

We had Roast beef & trimmings

*What are you having?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im waiting for dh to decide we need to go out for dinner 

What is your favourite rollercoaster ?


----------



## gemmybear83

big thunder mountain at DLRP

Who do you text the most?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not sure 

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## Danauk

16th August to WDW

*What colour car do you drive?*


----------



## tennisfan

Metallic red

*What car do you drive?*


----------



## A Small World

at the moment a fiesta but its slowly dying so Im getting another soon but no idea what

What is your favourite BBQ food


----------



## natalielongstaff

burgers

Do you like the area where you live ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes

*Do you have a Disney aeriel topper on your car ? and what is it ?*


----------



## A Small World

not at the moment but we did have a mickey mouse one

Do you have one?


----------



## tennisfan

No, my dad took my car to the car wash & Stitch vanished

*What book are you currently reading?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im about to start the july book for the book club

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Ware Bears

Strawberries, meringue and ice-cream ........ mmmmmm 

*Do you watch TV at the same time as you DIS?*


----------



## A Small World

Yes although Im not always watching properly

What colour is your hair?


----------



## Ware Bears

Blonde

*What colour is yours?*


----------



## mandymouse

Reddy brown

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## A Small World

working    I wish it was still the weekend


What are you wearing today?


----------



## natalielongstaff

black cropped trousers and a white top

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

About 7am

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sat night, we are going to a wedding reception

Who was first up in your house this morning ?


----------



## jjk

Julian at 6 for his paper round

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive been into town, im going to sit in the garden later 

What was the last thing you brought ?


----------



## fizz13

a big bottle of lemonade and a newspaper, not very exciting is it?

*What would you really like to eat right now?*


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Chocolate cheesecake - Though i really shouldn't because i dont need to eat this much junk xD

What was the last thing you drank?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A cup of tea

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Sandwich, apple, crisps.

When was the last time you used your mobile?


----------



## natalielongstaff

An hour ago 

Will you be lying in the sun today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes I have been

*Have you eaten any chocolate today ? and what was it ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nope

Have you?


----------



## mandymouse

Not today

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

No idea.  May watch a film....

Do you know what you're doing tomorrow?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Working

Do you have plans for the weekend yet ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Me+Dd4 are off to see the Wiggles in concert,and Tony+Dd8 are going bowling.

What is on your tv now?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

news

What is your mobile ringtone ?


----------



## mandymouse

Mickey Mouse March

*What is your fave kind of burger ?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

Bacon cheese burger+fried onions,ketchup-no salad(i think that's what you meant).

Deep pan or thin crust?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

thin crust

What do you order from the chinese take-away ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

for me+dh to share,prawn crackers,egg fried rice,vermicelli hot noodles,chilli fried beef,pork chzechaun(spell?)style.

Who done the dishes in your house today after dinner?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Me and dh both did them

Have you had any rain today ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

No .

What was the last film you watched,home/cinema?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Hitch (on dvd sat night)

When is your next night out planned for ?


----------



## Strommie

Friday

*Do you like thunderstorms?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

No.

Have you started your Christmas shopping yet?.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes.

Who did you last see in concert?


----------



## mandymouse

Take That

*What is the next concert you're hoping to go to ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

I'm not hoping Mandy, I'm going to Take That on Sunday   

What is your fave food or drink from the supermarket when you're in the US?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing really !

Are you watching wimbledon ?


----------



## tennisfan

When I can, not this evening though

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a chip buttie

What is your favourite song ?


----------



## jjk

yes when i get time

*do you have any pets?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes a dog and a cat

do you ?


----------



## mandymouse

No

*What is the next thing you'd like to buy yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

some vest tops

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Home made chilli mmmmmmmmmm!

What other internet pages are you looking at right now other then the DIS?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Facebook

What are you reading at the moment ?


----------



## A Small World

An old Maeve Binchy book - I like reading them again

do you prefer Indian or chinese food?


----------



## natalielongstaff

indian

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Sapper383

Way too late, 23:30.

Which football team do you support?


----------



## Goofysmate

Used to be Arsenal 

*
Do you have grass in your garden or is it all paved*


----------



## mandymouse

Grass (I wish it was all decked though)

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sunbathing  (and working)

What are your plans ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Tuesday is my fave day as I do get sometime to myself - I'll be going back to beddibyes this afternoon


Are you dressed yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

6.45am

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## jjk

pink strappy top and 3/4 lenght trousers

*what are you doing today?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am just about to head to work

How hot is it where you are?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Going by the thermometer thingy in the garden(where i am dis-ing from )it is reading 79 deg.

What did you have for brekkie?.


----------



## PoppyAnna

coffee and soda bread.

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## natalielongstaff

tuna sandwich

What are you having ?


----------



## mandymouse

I had a late breakfast of weetabix and a ww yoghurt

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to a concert at the school 

When is the end of term in your area ?


----------



## mandymouse

Mid July I think, but my DD's have already finished for the Summer

*Will you be having any alcohol tonight ? and what will it be ?*


----------



## Minniespal

No.

*What did you have for dinner tonight??*


----------



## mandymouse

Spag Bol

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure

*How old were you when you passed your driving test?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

18

Did you pass 1st time ?


----------



## Strommie

No, 2nd time

*Are you watching TV?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Strommie

Around 10pm, am quite tired.

*Do you watch Big Brother?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i was, bored of it now !

are you ?


----------



## Strommie

I saw 5 mins of it last night and that was more than enough 

*Will you be watching X Factor?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, i love it

What did you have for dinner ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

sausages, jersey royals and peas....

Which is your favourite way to have potatoes?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i like them all !

What is your fave wdw restaurant ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Boma

What is yours?


----------



## Danauk

Tie between Yachtsmans Steakhouse and California Grill.

*What is your favourite restaurant in any Disney park you have visited?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

That would still be Boma

What former Disney ride would you like to see brought back?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no idea !

What are you doing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Into Nuneaton, cutting the grass and the start of a mega clean up ready for Becky's Prom on Friday 

*What about you ? What are you up to ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Trying to stay cool


What are your tips for staying cool


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working till5pm

What time did you get up ?


----------



## mandymouse

About 6.45am

*What are you wearing today ?*


----------



## jjk

demin 3/4 lenghts and a pink top

*have you has breakfast?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

No-don't eat brekkie Mon-Fri.

What's on your tv now?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

its not on

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## mandymouse

Weetabix and a WW Yoghurt

*Have you been sitting out in the sun today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

No far to hot out there for me


Do you have air con in your car


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

Are you watching hte tennis ?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I'm not a tennis fan

*Have you got any plans for tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just fat club 

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## mandymouse

I had a chicken baguette

*What do you like to order from a Chinese takeaway ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chow mein

what was the last thing you ate/drank ?


----------



## tennisfan

Ate: Roast Chicken & trimmings, drink was cherryade

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are going to a wedding reception

Have you a wedding to go to this year ?


----------



## mandymouse

No, not this year

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not sure, DH has the TV on and I am hiding in the bedroom with my laptop

What is your absolutely favourite thing you own?


----------



## gemmybear83

My photographs - for the memories 

Whats yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

My Pandora bracelet for similar reasons (each charm represents a special person or special event in my life).

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink

What colour are your shoes today ?


----------



## mandymouse

My sandals are white and beige

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

nipping out to get some ribbon then doing what evey it takes to keep cool 

*Are you doing shopping today*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

A floaty lilac+black skirt,black top+black sandals.

Will you be having the pool up today?.


----------



## tennisfan

No as we don't have one

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chicken salad

What are your fave pizza toppings ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Pepperoni or chicken.  That's about it

When is your birthday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

September

Have you read your horoscope today ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Yep, just then.  It didn't make any sense .

Are you listening to music atm?


----------



## gemmybear83

No 

What your favourite dessert?


----------



## mandymouse

I love all desserts, esp cheesecake and Tiramisu

*What are you doing this evening ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing exciting

What are you having for dinner ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Thai red curry 

What are you sat on?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the sofa

Are you doing anything exciting this weekend ?


----------



## mandymouse

We've got Becky's Prom tomorrow night, and going to see Transformers 

*What about you ? What are your plans ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are going to a wedding reception on Sat night 

Sun or rain tomorrow...what would you prefer ?


----------



## mandymouse

I'd like it to pour down overnight (to cool it down a bit), then be nice and sunny

*What about you ? and why ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Rain would be nice as long as this brings the temperature down. I am on training at the moment and sitting in a classroom where the windows don't open and the air-conditioning is broken.

Bath or shower?


----------



## mandymouse

I like a long soak in the bath

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working on my NVQ

what about you ?


----------



## A Small World

Im working and trying to clear the backlog of things before the weekend

Have you had breakfast yet


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## jjk

pink top and denim skirt

*is it raining where you are ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No it rained during the night

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Chicken salad.

Do you have plans for tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

its pizza night

Have you got wet today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, I got soaked coming out of Asda, in a downpour and no jacket 

*What alcohol have you got in your fridge ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

wine, beer, cider and sambucca 

are you going out tonight ?


----------



## tennisfan

Not sure yet

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

hitch

Whats on your tv at the moment ?


----------



## darthtatty

The Tennis 

what are you doing this weekend?


----------



## natalielongstaff

We are going to a wedding reception tomorrow 

Has the sun come out where you live ?


----------



## jjk

yes 

*what are you having for tea ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Pizza

will you be having any alcohol tonight ?


----------



## jjk

I hope so 

*what about you?*


----------



## tennisfan

If i'm not going out I will

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Eating pizza, watching tv and drinking wine

What are your fave pizza toppings ?


----------



## Tinks1984

I love chicken, mushroom, onion and sweetcorn on my pizza  Don't want much, do I? 

*How long until your next holiday?*


----------



## tennisfan

Already had one, hoping to go away later in the year

*What is your favourite meal?*


----------



## mandymouse

Anything Italian or a Christmas dinner

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

going to a wedding later

What time did you get up ?


----------



## jjk

taking Dh shopping for T shirts for our Holiday  ( he hates shopping ! )

*what are you doing?*


----------



## tennisfan

Having my car fixed, studying & maybe the cinema this evening

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sunny at the moment

Who do you bank with ?


----------



## tennisfan

HSBC & Alliance & Leicester

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Feta cheese salad

Are you friends with your neighbours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Most of them

What are your plans for this evening ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No plans, probably will finish off my trip report from my last cruise

What is your favourite form of exercise?


----------



## mandymouse

Walking 

*Will you be eating out or getting a take-away today ? and what will it be ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably not, but you should never say never as there is no food in the house.

What is your favourite take away?


----------



## tennisfan

Chinese

*What is your favourite dessert?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheesecake

Who was the last person you spoke too ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Disney dining to cancel our Crystal Palace reservation, as I found a better time online 

Whats your favourite disney snack?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Funnel cake

What are you having for dinner later ?


----------



## Tinks1984

We're being naughty and going to the chippy for tea tonight! 

*What's the weather like where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Hot 

Are you going to any weddings over the summer ?


----------



## A Small World

No

Have you watched any TV today?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Only watched the last couple of episodes of Come Dine With Me-as we have been out for most of the day.

What is to your left?.


----------



## dolphingirl47

The bedroom wall and a small shelve with my Ipod Dock, my perfume chest and various odds and ends on it?

What kind of sun glasses do you have?


----------



## mandymouse

Just some River Island ones 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a lot !

Have you had breakfast yet ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Mo - going to have a big lunch instead

Whats your favourite magazine?


----------



## torsie24

Modern Bride

Have you bought anything nice in the shops this weekend?


----------



## Danauk

No, we have been doing DIY this weekend so the only shop I have been to is a DIY store!!

Do you do any food shopping on line?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No lunch for us today. We had a cooked breakfast and are going to have a roast tonight.

What is your favourite brand of cosmetics?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Like to mix it up a bit - Bourjois, MAC, Clinique, & No7.....

What is your favourite roast dinner?


----------



## mandymouse

Turkey dinner with all the trimmings 

*What was the last movie you saw at the cinema ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Angels and Demons

What is the next movie that you are hoping to see?


----------



## Danauk

Harry Potter on the 15th July

Have you read any of the Harry Potter books?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What is your favourite book?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett

What is your favourite time of the year to go on holiday?


----------



## mandymouse

I love to go to WDW at any time of the year 

*What are your plans for this evening ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Relaxing & studying for my exam

*What is your favourite song?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

red, daniel merryweather

What are your plans for tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

DISing and watching TV

*What did you have for Sunday dinner ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Roast Chicken, potatoes & veggies

*What did you have?*


----------



## A Small World

the same

Did you have any dessert?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Strawberries

How about you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What time are you going to bed?


----------



## lshaw6

Not til after Midnight.  Eastenders won't be over til then. 

When was your last trip to Disney World?


----------



## dolphingirl47

September 2008

What is your favourite summer drink?


----------



## mandymouse

Water or a nice cocktail 

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Working and more work on my NVQ

What are your plans ?


----------



## jjk

working this morning housework this afternoon

*have you had breakfast?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes i have

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Cropped jeans and red Mickey Mouse t-shirt

*What's for lunch ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toast and crisps

Have you spent any money today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not yet, but I am heading to town in a minute

What is the last thing you bought for yourself?


----------



## natalielongstaff

some shorts

Has it rained today where you live ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes it has 

*What was the last DVD you bought ?*


----------



## jjk

sex in the city 

*what are you doing this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Talking to joh

Whats for dinner ?


----------



## mandymouse

Spag Bol

*Do you have any plans yet for next weekend ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, we are going to Joh's for our 99 day party 

how long is it till your next holiday ?


----------



## Strommie

Nothing booked 

*Are you watching TV at the moment?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite TV programme?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bones

Whats yours ?


----------



## tennisfan

CSI & A&E

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Quiche and salad

what is your fave disney park ?


----------



## mandymouse

Epcot 

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

only fools and horses

Are you watching torchwood later ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, but DH probably will

What is your favourite non-animation Disney Movie?


----------



## mandymouse

Pirates of the Caribbean

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

The big toddle for barnados and working, tonight im going to a friends house for a meal

What are your plans ?


----------



## mandymouse

Into Cov to buy some more FIsh Extender gifts, then going to see Oasis at the Ricoh tonight

*What jewellery are you wearing today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

just my watch

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## Pinky166

Still in my pj's, just going to go have a shower.

Do you prefer baths or showers?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Baths

What time did you get up ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

7:30 (and it is my day off)

What is your favourite thing to pamper yourself?


----------



## mandymouse

Getting my hair done

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

There are actually three: A Night at the Museum 2, My Sister's Keeper and Harry Potter: The Halfblood Prince.

What about you?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Same as you!!  With the added Ice Age 3


When was the last time you had a party??


----------



## dolphingirl47

Many years ago. I think I was about 13.

Do you collect anything? If yes, what?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Disney jim shore ornaments

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## Trilli-magic

I had some cheese and crackers!!

any plans for tonight?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I'm going to see Oasis

*What was the last concert you went to ?*


----------



## Trilli-magic

Micheal Bublè  ( wow Oasis - have a great time  )

Do you like to have a cup of tea in bed before getting up for the day?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i wish !

What are you reading atm ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

I'm not.

What's for dinner?.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Chicken and Chorizo Nachos

What dish to you love to cook?


----------



## natalielongstaff

chicken stir fry

Is it raining where you live ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Not at the moment, but it has been raining all day

What is on the TV at the moment?


----------



## tennisfan

Holby City

*What was the last film you saw?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

At the cinema Angels and Demons, on DVD Juno (tried to watch High School Musical 2 today, but the DVD was damaged)

What is your all time favourite movie?


----------



## mandymouse

I love the Bourne movies

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Working and paperwork !

Are you still tired ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Very, I didn't sleep a wink last night 

Is it raining where you are?


----------



## jjk

not yet

*what are you doing this weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Going to Joh's for our DDD party 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Red Mickey Mouse t-shirt and cropped jeans

*What was the last photo you took on your camera ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The gift that I received for the Secret Summer exchange

What is your favourite piece of jewellery?


----------



## jjk

my Pandora bracelet

*whats the last cd you bought?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The soundtrack for the Blue Horizons show at Seaworld Orlando in 2007

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## jjk

Blue 

*how many suitcases do you take with you on holiday? *


----------



## natalielongstaff

4

What for lunch ?


----------



## jjk

I had toast

*what are you watching on tv this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure

What about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

Masterchef & Torchwood

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

some shorts

Are you good at saving money ?


----------



## mandymouse

Only when it comes to my holidays 

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Danauk

Next Friday for a work do, but I can't remember where we are going!!

*How long do you have until your next holiday from work?*


----------



## tennisfan

Hopefully Saturday to the cinema & meal out. Unless i'm scheduled to work

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going to see Joh 

Whats on your tv now ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Katie+Peter Stateside

What did you have for dinner?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

A fruit scone

do you like baking ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Yes .

What was the last film you watched-home or cinema?.


----------



## Danauk

Angels and Deamons at the cinema.

*Are you planning on going to see the new Harry Potter film when it comes out?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What is your fave song at the moment ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

I am loving--I'M Your's By Jason Mraz

Who is your fave Chef?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Jamie oliver

Do you like your job ?


----------



## jjk

yes

*what are you watching on tv tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Torchwood

What was your favourite subject at school ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

English and Religious Studies

What is your favourite place for a short trip/ weekend away?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A city break

What are you doing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Not sure yet

*What about you ?*


----------



## Pinky166

I am playing nurse to DH who has "Man Flu"!!!

What are you wearing?


----------



## jjk

jeans and a tinkerbell t shirt 

*whats your favourite sweet?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not a huge fan of sweets

What is your favourite sandwich filling ?


----------



## torsie24

Subway Melt with all the veg and southwest sauce.

What's your favourite ice cream?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bailey's

What is the next thing you are looking forward to ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

The Girlie Weekend away

How about you?


----------



## mandymouse

My holiday in 4 weeks

*How many weeks is it till you next holiday ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

11 weeks and 6 days 

Where are you going on your next holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Have a guess 

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## Goofysmate

Toast & jam


*What are your plans for this afternoon*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive got a prospective parent coming to see me

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## Trilli-magic

my colleague

whats your fave smell?


----------



## mandymouse

Mango body lotion 

*What is your current fave perfume ?*


----------



## jjk

white diamonds

*how do you prefer your eggs, boiled, scrambled or fried?*


----------



## Goofysmate

scrambled


*Who was the last person you phoned*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my mum

Who is cooking dinner later ?


----------



## mandymouse

The chippy is 

*What do you like to order at McDonalds for yourself ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

I don't eat at McDonalds - but I do like McFlurrys!

What are you up to tomorrow evening?


----------



## natalielongstaff

nothing much

whats on your tv at the moment ?


----------



## tennisfan

Eastenders

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## mandymouse

Some chips 

*Will you having any alcohol tonight ? and what will it be ?*


----------



## Strommie

No

*Are you watching TV tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a lot else to do 

what other language can you speak ?


----------



## Strommie

Basic conversational French.

*Can you play any musical instruments?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

No

Can you ?


----------



## Strommie

Piano and violin

*What is your favourite alcoholic drink?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

White wine

What supermarket do you shop in the most ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Asda

What was for dinner?.


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chicken stir fry

Do you prefer tea or coffee ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Tea

Marmite-Love it or Hate it?.


----------



## mandymouse

Yuck, hate it 

*What is your fave kind of curry ?*


----------



## jjk

chicken tikka masala

*what did you have for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

stir fry

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## jjk

around 11

*pjamas or nightie ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pyjamas

Do you have plans for the weekend ?


----------



## gemmybear83

going to see walk with dinorsaurs live 

Whats your favourite animal?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ooh let me know what thats like ds is going to see that !

i like dolphins

Laptop or pc ?


----------



## A Small World

Netbook at the moment

What is the last thing you drank


----------



## Ware Bears

Cup of tea

*What book are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## mandymouse

I'm not reading anything at the moment

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Im working today 

What about you


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes im working as well !

what are you wearing today ?


----------



## gemmybear83

A suit for work

What is your favourite breakfast?


----------



## natalielongstaff

A bacon and egg sandwich

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't think so, as we're going out tomorrow night

*What about you ? are you going out tonight ?*


----------



## tennisfan

No i'm going out tomorrow

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza

Have the kids broken up for the summer holidays where you live ?


----------



## mandymouse

My kids have finished for the Summer, but the local schools break up next Friday

*Will you be having an alcohol tonight ? and what will it be ?*


----------



## Snowy-girls

No not tonight.

What's on your tv now?.


----------



## gemmybear83

Nothing

What is your favourite album of all time?


----------



## tennisfan

Crossroads - Bon Jovi

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## Pegasus928

Hopefully a relaxing Saturday afternoon as SIL has offered to take my two out for the afternoon 

*If you had the opportunity to see only one more live concert in your life - who would you choose to see?*

MRS Pegasus


----------



## mandymouse

The Spice Girls again 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

ive no idea yet, waiting for weveryone to wake up 

*is it raining where you are?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

No.  Overcast though.

What was the last takeaway you had?


----------



## tennisfan

Fish & Chips yesterday

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## mandymouse

My Sister's Keeper

*What is on your TV right now ?*


----------



## A Small World

Zac and Cody on the Disney Channel - DD watching not me 

What is for lunch?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pasta and Tomato Sauce

What is your favourite roast?


----------



## A Small World

Chicken or Beef

What is your favourite vegetable


----------



## dolphingirl47

Green Beans

What will you be doing tonight?


----------



## Ware Bears

Watching Ben Shephard on the Harry Potter special  then DISing.

*What about you?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I finally will get my trip report for the May cruise finished (only 12 weeks until the next cruise, so it is about time!) and maybe work some more on the quiz that I will host on the Disneyland Paris board next month.

Where did you tend to go on holiday when you were a child?


----------



## gemmybear83

The Lake District

How often do you chnage your hairstyle?


----------



## Ware Bears

I don't  I have had the same style for nearly 20 years although I have now had it cut shorter!

*What's for tea tonight?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Hopefully Meat Paella, but DH is going shopping so it could be anything

What is your favourite soft drink>


----------



## Ware Bears

Diet coke

*What is your favourite alcoholic drink?*


----------



## tennisfan

Baileys or most cocktails

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Finally stopped raining although the sun has yet to make an appearance 

*What jewellery are you wearing today?*


----------



## Minniespal

My wedding ring.

*What did you have for breakfast today??*


----------



## mandymouse

A full English breakfast at the Travel Inn in Brum

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Not a lot planning - a nice lazy sunday 

What is your favourite magazine?


----------



## BoingBoingBaggie

Watching Nascar on SKY, cutting the grass and getting up the loft to get the suitcases down ready for the holiday.

*What is you favourite Sunday roast?*


----------



## Danauk

Roast beef and yorkshire pudding.

*What was the last programme you watched on the TV?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I think probably the news at some stage. I rarely watch TV.

What is your job?


----------



## tennisfan

Emergency Care Support Worker for the Ambulance Service

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No lunch today. We had a cooked breakfast.

What is your favourite restaurant at WDW?


----------



## A Small World

Not been to WDW for a few years but at DLP its Inventions

How many times have you been to WDW


----------



## dolphingirl47

5 times at WDW, but we also had 3 holidays where we went to Orlando, but did not do WDW

What do you prefer: Walt Disney World or Disney Cruise Line?


----------



## Danauk

Well have never been on the cruise (and I get sea sick) so I would say WDW (although I think I prefer Disneyland over Disney World.)

*How many Disney parks have you visited?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

8 (Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Hollywood Studios, Animal Kingdom, Disneyland, Disney's Californian Adventure, Disneyland Paris and Walt Disney Studios)

When did you get up today?


----------



## gemmybear83

Woke up at 8:30am but didnt get up until 10:30am 

Whats your favourite smoothie?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can't have Smoothies as they are all banana based and I am very allergic to bananas.

What is yours?


----------



## mandymouse

I don't think I've ever had a smoothie before

*What's on your TV right now ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Ashes Cricket

*What are your plans for this evening?*


----------



## A Small World

Not a lot - watching TV, Dissing and chatting to my best friend on msn

Whats for dinner tonight


----------



## Strommie

Chicken burger and potato wedges

*Are you watching anything on TV tonight?*


----------



## Danauk

Big Brother, not sure what else.

*What did you have for dinner this evening?*


----------



## Minniespal

Salmon salad followed by a pink grapefruit.

*What are you watching on television tonight??*


----------



## Strommie

Not sure yet.

*What smilie best sums up your mood at the moment?*


----------



## mandymouse

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## tennisfan

A lunch box for work (exciting I know)

*What is your dream job?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Lady of leisure 

Whats yours?


----------



## Minniespal

Psychiatrist

*Are you watching anything on television tonight??*


----------



## Danauk

Big Brother

*If you could have any job at a Disney park what would it be?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Working with the dolphins at Epcot. Would prefer a job at Seaworld though?

What job would you like to do at WDW?


----------



## Danauk

I'd want to be either Tinker Bell (to fly during Wishes, actually I would prefer to do this at Disneyland as Tink flies around the castle backwards and forwards there), or be one of the VIP tour guides to show people around the park and share in their happiness. My DH wants to be one of the pyrotechnicians for Illuminations!

*What was the last thing you had to drink?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Italian Rose Wine

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## Danauk

Tinker Bell, Minnie and Tigger.

*When were you last in a Disney park and which one was it?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Early December at Disneyland Paris.

If you could not go to anything to do with Disney for your holiday, where would you go?


----------



## tennisfan

Canada or South Africa

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Indian take away

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## jonkatony

Universal Studios

What disney hotel would you stay at if you were not allowed to visit the parks


----------



## dolphingirl47

Animal Kingdom Lodge

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza

What are you doing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Into Cov with my mum, then Tesco on the way home

*What about you ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Waiting for my tesco order, park, lunch etc....im finished work at 3pm 

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Jeans and a cream short-sleeved jumper.

*What are you having for dinner tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

vegetable stir fry

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## wilma-bride

Steph at work 

*What was the last film you watched at the cinema?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

My sisters keeper

Whats for lunch ?


----------



## wilma-bride

natalielongstaff said:


> My sisters keeper



Ooh, me too 

Already eaten my lunch - crackers 

*Who do you want to win Big Brother?*


----------



## mandymouse

I haven't been watching it, they're a bunch of plebs this year, so hopefully some new ones will come in this week and go on to win

*Have you ordered your tickets for the Harry Potter movie this week ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no, im not that much of a fan

When is your next night out planned for ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Saturday Night-we have been invited to a 50th birthday party.

What is on your tv now?.


----------



## tennisfan

Friday, going to see Mamma Mia in the West End with my sister

*What is your favourite pizza topping?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

chicken and bacon

Whats yours ?


----------



## mandymouse

Peppers, mushrooms & onions

*What are you up to tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Chatting to Joh

Are you reading anything atm ?


----------



## Minniespal

Yes, The Surgeon by Tess Gerritsen.

*What is the weather like where you are today??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

very mixed !

Do you feel tired ?


----------



## Minniespal

No although I won't be late in bed either.

*Are you reading a book at the moment??  If so, what is it called??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the pact, jodi picoult

Do you prefer tea or coffee


----------



## Strommie

Neither

*Are you watching TV tonight?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Neither 

What colour is the room you are sat in?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cream and brown

Are you on a laptop or pc ?


----------



## Strommie

Laptop

*What make is your mobile phone?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

tocca ultra

Do you have satnav ?


----------



## Strommie

Yes

*Which is your favourite smilie?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

this one !

What car do you drive ?


----------



## Minniespal

Mercedes Benz Convertible

*What is your favourite toast topping??*


----------



## BoingBoingBaggie

Mature cheese

*Which tv show did you like better: - Buffy The Vampire Slayer or Angel*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I didn't watch either

when is your next holiday ?


----------



## BoingBoingBaggie

1 month, 3 weeks and 1 day

*Do you have a favourite sport to watch*


----------



## Minniespal

3 weeks time

*What is your favourite song at the moment??*


----------



## BoingBoingBaggie

Notion - Kings Of Leon

*Do you have a favourite sport that you like to watch*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Football

Have you been to work today ?


----------



## BoingBoingBaggie

Unfortunately - yes! 

*Do you have a favourite football team that you like to watch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

leicester ( for my sins )

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## mandymouse

About 10.30pm

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## A Small World

Probably about midnight 

What about you


----------



## BoingBoingBaggie

Smoked haddock - new potatoes and peas (lovely it was too!)

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## jjk

the man without a face

*heels or flats?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

heels

are you watching big brother ?


----------



## A Small World

No but DS watches it so its usually on TV so I see bits

White or Red wine?


----------



## natalielongstaff

White

Do you have your shopping home delivered ?


----------



## Strommie

No

*Which is your favourite supermarket?*


----------



## A Small World

Asda or Tesco

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Tea

where do you buy your petrol ?


----------



## Minniespal

Morrisons or Sainsburys

*Do you wear a watch every day??*


----------



## tennisfan

No not allowed to at work except for a Fob watch

*What did you have for dinner?*


----------



## A Small World

Cottage pie

What was the last item of clothing you bought


----------



## Ware Bears

Hello Kitty T-shirt from New Look

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

dog and cat 

What other websites are your favourites ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Disney and more (Alain Littaye's blog) and Toontown 

*Are you going to see the new Harry Potter film?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes

What is your favourite fruit?


----------



## Ware Bears

Strawberries

*What is your favourite colour?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Mango.

What is your favourite fish to eat?


----------



## Danauk

Pineapple

*What month is your birthday in?*


----------



## A Small World

January

What food do you hate


----------



## mandymouse

Marmite and celery

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not sure yet !

Are you dressed yet ?


----------



## jjk

yes

*do you watch breakfast television ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no

What did you have for breakfast ?


----------



## wilma-bride

No breakfast here - I'm on a diet 

*What did you watch on TV last night?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did not watch any TV last night. I was on the late shift and then played on the DIS when I got home.

What is your favourite kind of holiday?


----------



## tennisfan

Either city break or a theme park holiday

*What is your favourite sandwich filling?*


----------



## mandymouse

Tuna

*Have you got any plans for tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im going out with some other childminders

What is your fave uk restaurant ?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

KFC.  

What ime were you up this morning?


----------



## wilma-bride

6 o'clock

*Have you done any housework today?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, I've hoovered, I've cleaned the floors and I've got some ironing to do

*What are your fave flowers ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Roses

What is your fave choc bar ?


----------



## tennisfan

Snickers or Twix

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pasta

Do you like cooking ?


----------



## BoingBoingBaggie

Yes, especially when myself and DW do it together.

*What is the weather doing out of your window right now*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its raining !!!!

What about you ?


----------



## BoingBoingBaggie

Cloudy with a few bright spots showing through at the moment.

*What radio station do you listen to the most?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

hear fm

What is the next event you are looking forward to ?


----------



## BoingBoingBaggie

Besides pay day on Friday - the start of West Bromwich Albion's instant comeback season in the Championship (I hope) on August 8th at home against Newcastle United.

*Marmite - love it or loathe it?*


----------



## mandymouse

Yuck, hate it 

*What's for dinner ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pasta

What is your fave song atm ?


----------



## mandymouse

David Guetta Ft Kelly Rowland - When Love Takes Over

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## Strommie

Friday night, going for a meal with friends

*Are you listening to music at the moment?*


----------



## Danauk

Yes, I have the Epcot Illuminations playing on my laptop!

*Do you have any Disney park music CD's/downloads?*


----------



## Strommie

Yes, lots 

*What is your favourite Disney night time show/attraction?*


----------



## Danauk

Illuminations, especially the Christmas ending (that always makes me cry! lol)

*If you could have any job at WDW what would it be?*


----------



## Minniespal

I'd like to work in the Brown Derby restaurant.

*What did you have for dinner tonight??*


----------



## Strommie

three samosas

*How many websites have you got open?*


----------



## Minniespal

Five

*Do you listen to any Disney radio stations??  If so, what are they??*


----------



## Strommie

Yes, I am listening to Dis Radio at the moment 

*Are you wearing nail varnish?*


----------



## Minniespal

Yes, I've got French manicure on both hands and toes.

*What was the last television programme you watched??*


----------



## Strommie

Friends

*What was the last film you watched?*


----------



## Minniespal

Live Wire

*What is your favourite song at the moment??*


----------



## gemmybear83

Lady Gaga Paparazzi

Whats yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the same !!!

What are you doing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Into Nuneaton this morning 

*What about you ?*


----------



## A Small World

Going to work 

Have you had breakfast


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## mandymouse

Mickey Mouse t-shirt & cropped jeans

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a book

Where do you do your banking ?


----------



## tennisfan

HSBC

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ready meal curry

What is your hobby?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont have any

Are you dieting at the moment ?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*Whats the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

It's dull with showers

*What can you see out of your nearest window ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the houses opposite

what was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## mandymouse

A malted milk biscuit

*Are you planning on seeing the new Harry Potter film ? and when ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not planning to

What are your plans for tonight ?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Catching up on Ghost Whisperer once the girls have gone to bed.

What is on your tv?.


----------



## gemmybear83

Nothing - its switched off

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Minniespal

No although does handbags and shoes count

*Do you have any plans to go and see Harry Potter??*


----------



## jjk

not at the moment

*what time are you going to bed?*


----------



## A Small World

about midnight

what was the last thing you drank


----------



## joolz1910

I'm drinking a cup of tea (boring!)

*Do you have skimmed, semi-skimmed or full fat milk?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Semi skimmed for me

what are your plans for tomorrow ?


----------



## joolz1910

Work! (boring again!)

*Are you afraid of spiders?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ooh yes

Are you ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Yes!

What are you afraid of?


----------



## joolz1910

I am afraid of anything that scuttles.

*What is your food 'weakness'?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

crisps

what time are you going to bed ?


----------



## joolz1910

About 11.30

*Favourite crisp flavour?*


----------



## A Small World

Cheese and onion

Yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese and onion 

fave choc bar ?


----------



## A Small World

Cadburys Milk or whole nut or fruit and nut

Yours?


----------



## joolz1910

Star Bar.
*
Gold, silver, white gold or platinum jewellery?*


----------



## mandymouse

Normal gold

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## Goofysmate

Sliver



*When was the last time you had a bus ride*


----------



## Danauk

Yesterday when going on a school trip with my class.

*If you work, what time do you usually start your job?*


----------



## jjk

I start work at 9 am

*what are you doing today ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Into Coventry with my mum this morning

*What is your fave UK restaurant chain ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Frankie's and benny's

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## tennisfan

My mum

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not sure yet

What about you ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will be working. I am on a run of working 8 days in a row (today is day 4)

Ocean or Mountains?


----------



## natalielongstaff

ocean

What make is your mobile phone ?


----------



## mandymouse

It's a Disney Mobile or DMobo

*What is your fave box of chocolates ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Mingles or Celebrations

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not bad !! no rain yet today 

What are you having for dinner later ?


----------



## mandymouse

Fish & Chips 

*What are you watching on TV tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are watching Seven

Are you in your pj's yet ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Noooooo.......

Have you read a paper today?


----------



## mandymouse

No

*What are your plans for the weekend ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

After work drinks tomorrow night, replastering our hall ceiling over the weekend 

Whats your favourite show at disney?


----------



## tennisfan

The Lion King

*What was the last book you read?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

the pact, jodi picoult

When are you going to bed ?


----------



## Danauk

Probably about 11:00

*What time are you getting up in the morning?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

about 8  lie-in

Do you mind thunder ? i like it !


----------



## PoppyAnna

I do, very much - we've had loads tonight, and I've had a prime view of the lightening too

Do you drink as much water as you should?


----------



## torsie24

Most days. I drink loads of sugar free squash at work. Probably don't get enough on the weekends if I'm out and about though.

Do you have a DSLR camera?


----------



## Danauk

Yes, I have a Nikon D40x

*Do you have anything fun planned for this weekend?*


----------



## A Small World

Im going out Saturday evening to a 40th

Do you?


----------



## mandymouse

No, I haven't got any plans at the moment 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## A Small World

Working as usual 

What have you had to drink this morning?


----------



## natalielongstaff

cup of tea

Is it raining where you live ?


----------



## wilma-bride

I don't know about where I live but it's raining where I work 

*Do you have any bad habits?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i bite my nails and drink too much 

Are you cold ? i am !!


----------



## mandymouse

No I'm not cold 

*Are you hoping to buy yourself something this weekend ? and what ?*


----------



## torsie24

Some holiday clothes and maybe a new pandora charm!!

Are you hungry? I only had my breakfast a couple of hours ago - but I'm starving!!


----------



## PoppyAnna

No, I'm fine (hope youre not coming down with something, Nat)

When was the last time you hoovered?


----------



## tennisfan

Yesterday

*What are you having for lunch?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im not Joanne, just chilly 

im having a chicken sandwich for lunch ?

Have you started your xmas shopping yet ?


----------



## tennisfan

No

*What was the last thing you ate?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

toast at breakfast

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## tennisfan

My sister
*
What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Cloudy 

*What are you doing this evening ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

watching tv and drinking wine 

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## mandymouse

A Flump

*Will you be having any alcohol tonight ? and what will it be ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

see above 

What about you ?


----------



## Danauk

Wine, I am going on our end of school year staff night out.

*Is it raining where you live right now?*


----------



## Strommie

Yes

*Are you going out tonight?*


----------



## A Small World

No - a lazy night on the sofa tonight

What about you?


----------



## BoingBoingBaggie

Nope - it has been a night in for me playing 1 vs 100 on Xbox live and it will soon be time for an early night.

*What book are you reading/listening to at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Salem falls, jodi picoult

what about you ?


----------



## BoingBoingBaggie

His Dark Materials Book One:- Northern Lights (The Golden Compass) by Phillip Pullman

*What time are planning on getting up tomorrow?*


----------



## A Small World

As late as possible 

What about you?


----------



## PoppyAnna

My youngest woke me about half an hour ago

Are you the only one up in the house?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, everyone else is fast asleep

*What are your plans for today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are going to the cinema later, kids club at the odeon 

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## mandymouse

I've been to Cov with my mum this morning, then back into Cov with Paul later, then to a garden centre (boring !!)

*What is the next movie you'd like to see at the cinema ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Harry Potter

What jewellery are you wearing today?


----------



## Danauk

Just my wedding ring and Mickey watch from Disneyland.

*Do you own any Disney clothing?*


----------



## ariel75

I have a few items and pj's.

*WHAT ARE YOU WEARING TODAY??*


----------



## tennisfan

Jeans & a black top

*What are you having for dinner*?


----------



## ariel75

Rice pepper sweetcorn and hot and spicy pork.

*Have you any plans this evening???*


----------



## Tinks1984

I'm going to the cinema with my Dad to watch Harry Potter  Oh and I may have to pop in the Disney store on my way there!! 

*What have you had for dinner?*


----------



## ariel75

A bag of Salt and Vinegar hula hoops.Not healthy i know.

*ARE YOU FOLLOWING BIG BROTHER??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

no im not

What is your favourite film ?


----------



## A Small World

The Lion King

Whats yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shawshank redemption

How many times have you been to WDW ?


----------



## A Small World

4 but been to DLP loads of times in past 3 years

Which is your favourite hotel/resort at WDW


----------



## natalielongstaff

so far Pop century, i may have a new fave in November though 

What is your favourite perfume/aftershave ?


----------



## A Small World

Cool Water or Angel

What are you wearing on your feet?


----------



## tennisfan

Just my socks, got to get ready for work

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## mandymouse

Sunny and breezy

*Are you eating out this weekend ? if so, where ?*


----------



## A Small World

No 

Are you?


----------



## gemmybear83

I went out for tapas last night 

*What is your favourite type of food?*


----------



## A Small World

Italian or Mexican or good traditional British food

Red or White wine?


----------



## poppie123

Neither

*What are you watching on the tele tonight*?


----------



## natalielongstaff

eden lake on dvd

What are you watching ?


----------



## mandymouse

Dr. Who at the mo, then probably a DVD

*Will you be cooking a Sunday dinner ? if so, what ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am working from 12:30 to 20:30 tomorrow so no time for Sunday dinner

What is your favourite breakfast dish?


----------



## Tinks1984

I'm addicted to Crunchy Nut Nutty! 

*Do you have a favourite place to visit (except WDW & Florida!)?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A city called Mainz in Germany

What is your favourite place?


----------



## mandymouse

I like a weekend in Southampton

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

I am going shopping 

*are you having a sunday roast today? ?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nope, I have refused to cook today, so we're having a Chinese takeaway 

*What's for breakfast ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

bacon and egg sandwich

Bath or Shower ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Shower

Soap or showergel?


----------



## natalielongstaff

shower gel

What are your plans for today ?


----------



## Minniespal

Chilling out this morning then going out for lunch and to the cinema.

*What is the weather like where you are today??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its dry at the moment

do you have any pets ?


----------



## torsie24

Yes, my cheeky Cat Bella - she's the light of my life. Totally our baby! (We worry what'll happen when we bring a real baby home!)

Do you prefer animals to people? (I do!)


----------



## Ware Bears

Yes, two Shetland sheepdogs  

*Have you seen the new Harry Potter film yet?*


----------



## gemmybear83

No - not a Harry Potter fan

Favourite reality tv show?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im a celeb

What is your least fave household chore ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Ironing

What is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the same !!

When is your next holiday ?


----------



## Danauk

In 4 weeks time to WDW, although being a teacher I am off work now for 7 weeks.

*If you could do any job at Disney what would you choose to do?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

I would love to work on Tower of terror 

Have you had lunch yet ?


----------



## krs

natalielongstaff said:


> I would love to work on Tower of terror
> 
> Have you had lunch yet ?



No, just about to make a brie and cranberry sandwich on grannary bread

What was the first record/ CD you bought?


----------



## mandymouse

I can't remember, probably something by Status Quo 

*Is it sunny where you are ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Yes its lovely sat out here in the garden

*Favourite mode of WDW transport?*


----------



## tennisfan

Never been

*What are your plans for today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

ive had a lovely relaxing day

What are you watching on tv later ?


----------



## Danauk

Big Brother and probably the Hotel Babylon I recorded on sky+ last week. Not sure what else.

*What are you having/have you had for dinner today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i had chinese earlier

Are you working tomorrow ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes, I'm looking after my mum tomorrow

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## natalielongstaff

it was a pic of one of the children i look after, he has chicken pox !!

What was the last film you watched (either on dvd or at the cinema)


----------



## PoppyAnna

We watched "Crossing over" ay home last night, didnt enjoy it.


What was the last DVD you bought?


----------



## Strommie

Haven't bought any for ages.

*What time are you going to bed tonight?*


----------



## mandymouse

About 10.30pm

*What are you watching on TV right now ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

real prison break on e4

How tall are you ?


----------



## gemmybear83

5ft 3

*What song cna you not get out of your head?*


----------



## mandymouse

La Roux - In for the kill

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## tennisfan

Sleeping for a while then meeting a friend for coffee

*What did you have for breakfast?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

coffee and toast

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Black and white dress and black jacket

What is your favourite item of clothing?


----------



## mandymouse

A black going out top 

*What is your fave fizzy drink ?*


----------



## jjk

diet coke

*what are you having for lunch ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a tuna sanswich

Have you been out this morning ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes, to the supermarket 

have you?


----------



## natalielongstaff

to the park

What are you doing this afternoon ?


----------



## Danauk

Housework and helping DH with some DIY.

*What is your least favourite household chore?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Ironing ! yuck

When is your next holiday/break ?


----------



## mandymouse

2 weeks on Saturday 

*What's for dinner tonight ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

fish fingers and chips

What about you ?


----------



## jjk

fish and potato wedges and beans

*whats your favourite biscuit ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Shortbread

What are you reading atm?


----------



## tennisfan

The Julie Walters autobiography

*What is you favourite song?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Paparrazi, lady gaga

What is your favourite film ?


----------



## jjk

the king and I

*what are you doing this evening?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Nattering to Joh on the phone !

What time do you have your evening meal ?


----------



## jjk

depends on DH if he is away around 6, if he is coming home around 7

*what is your favourite  tv programme //B]*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Bones 

What shoe size are you ?


----------



## jjk

size 7

*whats the last thing you bought? *


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sweets for the kids

What are your plans for this evening ?


----------



## mandymouse

Just DISing and watching TV

*What was the last thing you ate ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

some chips for tea

What was your favourite subject at school ?


----------



## Danauk

Music

*What was your least favourite subject at school?*


----------



## tennisfan

Art

*What did you want to be growing up?*


----------



## joolz1910

A teacher.

*What would be your dream job?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

forensic pathologist

Who do you admire most ?


----------



## gemmybear83

Michelle Obama

What is on the walls of the room you are sitting in?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pictures of the kids

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## Minniespal

Nothing at all.

*What time are you going to bed tonight??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

about 10.30

what about you ?


----------



## mandymouse

About 10.30pm too

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## jjk

last day of work before im off for the summer 

*what are you wearing?*


----------



## mandymouse

Black combats & a red Mickey Mouse t-shirt

*What's the weather like where you are ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its raining !

Do you get your supermarket shopping delivered ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Sometimes, I probably will do more over the hols  works out cheaper and less hassle than dragging the kiddiwinks around the supermarket

When is your next night out?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Sat night

Is it raining where you live ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yes it blooming is 

*What is your current fave Yankee Candle fragrance ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Tahitian Tiare Flower

Apart from your house and your car, what is they most expensive thing you own?


----------



## wilma-bride

Excluding furniture and stuff, it is probably the necklace DH bought me in Nassau   Unless our DVC counts 

*What was the last film you saw at the cinema?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Angels and Demons, but hopefully going to see Harry Potter tomorrow

What is your favourite animal?


----------



## wilma-bride

Meerkat, I absolutely love them 

*What is your favourite holiday destination?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

A cruise ship (even better if it is the Magic)

What is yours?


----------



## PoppyAnna

well, I wouldn't be on this forum if its wasn't Orlando, but South Africa would have to come a close second in all the places Ive been

Sun or Ski?


----------



## Danauk

Tough one, I like both!! Sun in the summer, ski in the winter!!

*Can you ski?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite food?


----------



## natalielongstaff

crisps or chips 

What are you having for lunch ?


----------



## StuZioCardyni

The trouble is I've just eaten but I have to go to my nans in an hour for a roast  not sure I can do both

do you mind wearing odd socks?


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes, im a virgo 

What star sign are you ?


----------



## jen_uk

I'm a typical Cancerian, very sensitive and easily hurt! 

What was the last film you saw?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Marley and me

What colour are your shoes today ?


----------



## Minniespal

Harry Potter.

*What are you having for lunch today??*


----------



## natalielongstaff

cheese and pickle sandwich

Are you going out tonight ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite Disney character?


----------



## tennisfan

Stitch & Buzz

*What is the weather like?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Pretty awful: it's raining on and off

What will you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pasta bolognaise

Do you prefer white or brown bread ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

white

What are you doing this afternoon?


----------



## wilma-bride

Making our ADRs 

*Are you at work at the moment?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

wilma-bride said:


> Making our ADRs
> 
> *Are you at work at the moment?*





yes im at work 

Have you eaten your lunch yet ?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, the usual weetabix, ww yog & a flump 

*Are you doing anything tonight ?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

Describe your favourite pair of shoes?


----------



## lawsonsontour

Croc's.....without socks....its a wdw must

whats your fave month to travel to wdw


----------



## PoppyAnna

I really enjoyed late april/early may - flower and garden festival

What about you, when is your fave?


----------



## dolphingirl47

So far September as it is so quiet, but I hope that I will love October just as much

Which is your favourite Disney park?


----------



## lawsonsontour

MK every time....

where is your laughing place


----------



## dolphingirl47

I am happiest on a cruise ship. Otherwise Seaworld or Discovery Cove

Did you have a real once in a life time experience?


----------



## tennisfan

Probably my flying lesson my parents got me for my 21st.  Although I may have another go

*What are you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pasta bolognaise

Who was the last person you spoke to ?


----------



## mandymouse

Becky

*What are your fave flavour Pringles ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

sour cream

Have you had any chocolate today ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No, I am at home today therefore no chocolate allowed (DH is allergic)

What are your plans for tonight?


----------



## Strommie

Just chilling out at home.

*What is your favourite perfume?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Calvin Klein Euphoria and Vera Wang Princess

*Whats your favourite computer game?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

i dont play them

What was the last film you watched ?


----------



## Strommie

Confessions of a Shopaholic

*Is it raining where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

oh yes!

What was your 1st job ?


----------



## Strommie

Saturday girl in a chemist

*Do you have any pets?*


----------



## tennisfan

Yes, a dog

*What was your favourite childhood toy?*


----------



## Danauk

My 4 story Cindy doll house with the stables and all the acessories. Or my families train set!

What country would you like to visit most that you have not yet been to?


----------



## mandymouse

It's not a country, but I'd love to visit Hawaii

*Who is celebrating their birthday next in your house ?*


----------



## Danauk

My husband next July, we both just had our birthdays last week.

Are you watching anything on TV this evening?


----------



## dolphingirl47

No

What is your favourite gem stone?


----------



## Strommie

Amethyst

*What time are you going to bed?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Probably around 23:00

What food do you absolutely hate?


----------



## natalielongstaff

beetroot !

What colour is your sofa ?


----------



## tennisfan

Cream

*What is your favourite vegetable?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Beans

What is you favourite restaurant in the UK?


----------



## gemmybear83

Chaophraya an amazing thai restaurant in Leeds 

whats yours?


----------



## dolphingirl47

a Teppanyaki restaurant called Sapporo in Manchester

What is your favourite flower?


----------



## lawsonsontour

daffodills...shows spring is here at last

what made you cry last


----------



## Head_in_the_clouds

My singledom - I cried myself to sleep because I'm worried my Prince Charming might never show up haha I'm so sad!

What is your oldest item of clothing?


----------



## mandymouse

A Jane Norman top I've had for a few years

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Working till 1, then collecting DS from school early (end of term).  After that, who knows - the world is my oyster 

*What are you reading at the moment?*


----------



## mandymouse

Nothing at the moment, I'm taking Twilight on holiday with me

*When is your next night out ? and where are you going ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Haven't got anything planned for ages actually, which is really quite sad.  I reckon my next proper night out will be the girly weekend.

*Which is your favourite theme park (UK or elsewhere)?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

uk- Alton Towers

Elsewhere- Magic Kingdom

What have you had for breakfast ?


----------



## Ware Bears

Porridge and orange juice

*What is the weather like this morning?*


----------



## wilma-bride

It's looking like rain 

*What is your favourite item of clothing that you own?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

my jimmy choo's 

Whats yours ?


----------



## wilma-bride

My wedding dress 

*What is your earliest childhood memory?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Sitting in the pram going to collect my sister from school

*What's yours?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Falling over when running in between the garages at the back of my Grandad's house and ripping my favourite dress 

*What did you have for dinner last night?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Indian takeaway

*What will you be watching on TV tonight?*


----------



## Ware Bears

Indian takeaway

*What will you be watching on TV tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not a lot !

What are your plans for the weekend ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Not a lot!

Have you been out yet today?


----------



## mandymouse

Yep, I popped into Nuneaton earlier

*What is your fave Italian dish ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza 

What is your favourite take-away ?


----------



## Danauk

Thai

*What toppings do you like on a pizza?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Just cheese - no tomato or anything else - yes, I'm weird 

*What is your favourite shop?*


----------



## Danauk

Monsoon

*Are you going to work today?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working till 3pm

Who is your favourite cartoon character ?


----------



## torsie24

Daisy Duck.

What are your favourite crisps?


----------



## gemmybear83

Marks and spencers handcooked salt and vinegar

*Where do you like to go clothes shopping?*


----------



## dolphingirl47

Evans in the UK, Torrid in the USA

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## natalielongstaff

pink

What was the last song you heard ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

It's a Small World by Baha Men

What is your best memory from a holiday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

DD meeting cinderella at CRT

Whats for dinner later ?


----------



## mandymouse

Chicken with a freshly baked baguette 

*Describe your fave mug ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Sorry to be a bore but I don't use mugs as I don't drink hot drinks 

*Describe your favourtie outfit?*


----------



## mandymouse

White cropped jeans and one of my many new Summer tops 

*What was the last thing you bought yourself ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

a magazine, on monday

Whats on your tv now ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Nothing   Girls are fast asleep and Dh not in yet, I'm enjoying the peace

What are looking forward to watching?


----------



## gemmybear83

Four Weddings on Living 

*What make up do you wear?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

in the week just lip gloss and eye liner

What your favourite tv show ?


----------



## mandymouse

Lost, 24, Ghost Whisperer and Heroes

*What weekly magazines do you buy ?*


----------



## gemmybear83

Heat, OK!, Closer, Now, Reveal and New ..yes I do have an addiction to gossip magazines!

*Whats your favourite magazine?*


----------



## Danauk

Heat (even though I read heatworld on the internet every day!) and Closer - yep I like those gossip mags too!!

What websites do you visit every day?


----------



## natalielongstaff

Disboards, facebook and digital spy

What was the last thing you ate ?


----------



## Danauk

A weight watchers mint chop chip torte desert.

*Who was the last person in your house to have a birthday?*


----------



## tennisfan

My mum back in January

*What are your plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

its our wedding anniversary 

What is your favourite cocktail ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

natalielongstaff said:


> its our wedding anniversary
> 
> What is your favourite cocktail ?



 Have a lovely weekend, Natalie and John

I'm a bit partial to a Mojito or Black Russian.

Do you wear a hat in the sun?


----------



## gemmybear83

Sometimes - only if I am out for a long time

*When was the last tiem you got your eyes tested?*


----------



## mandymouse

I've never had my eyes tested

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

We were making sock puppets but if it stays nice then a trip to the park this morning !

Who was the 1st person up in your house today ?


----------



## jjk

Julian for his paper round

*is it sunny where you are?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

mostly, yes !

Do you have any plans for this evening ?


----------



## mandymouse

No plans for tonight

*What is your fave cocktail ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Lapu Lapu

Have you read a paper today ?


----------



## joolz1910

No.

*What is your favourite crocs colour?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

red for a boy, purple for a girl

Who is your best friend ?


----------



## joolz1910

My friend at work, Lisa.

*What was the name of your best friend when you were little?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

Susan

What month is your birthday ?


----------



## joolz1910

October.

*What is your favourite month of the year?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

usually the summer !!!

Whats for dinner tonight ?


----------



## Danauk

Chicken casserole

*Do you have any fun plans for the weekend?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

we are going out for a meal on sat 

What is your favourite smilie


----------



## mandymouse

&  & 

*What was the last CD you bought/downloaded ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

not sure !

Did you pass your driving test 1st time ?


----------



## tennisfan

No 2nd for both my car & bike but 1st time for my C1

*What film do you want to see next?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

there is nothing im desperate to see !

What are you reading at the moment ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Just (literally) started The Infidelity Chain - Tess Stimson.

Are you in your jarmies yet?


----------



## natalielongstaff

of course

are you ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Yes!  for once I can say I am 

How far did you go in education?


----------



## natalielongstaff

not far enough

Whats on your tv ?


----------



## mandymouse

We're just about to watch The Bourne Identity 

*What are your fave biscuits for dunking ?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

Plain chocolate digestives

Which is yours?


----------



## natalielongstaff

i NEVER dunk biscuits !

What time are you going to bed ?


----------



## Danauk

Probably 11:30 - 12:00.

*Do you have to go to work tomorrow?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

im working til 6pm

What jewellary do you have on ?


----------



## A Small World

Yes unfortunately - but then its saturday

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Some strawberries

What is your favourite book?


----------



## Danauk

I love the Shopaholic series, plus the Dan Brown books.

*What was the last film you saw in the cinema?*


----------



## A Small World

High School Musical 3 - I dont go to the cinema very often

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## dolphingirl47

Work and then finish tidying the spare room.

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Danauk

I have to paint the garden fence, do some major housework (DH has been doing DIY all week and we had wood shavings all over the house thanks to ours and the cats feet/paws!!), take the cats to the vets for their annual shots, then at 7pm our best friends are coming over for dinner.

Who was the last person you sent a text to?


----------



## mandymouse

Kerry 

*What are you up to today ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Working till 12, then me and DS are making chocolate brownies this afternoon 

*What time did you get up this morning?*


----------



## Goofysmate

5am




*How many cups of tea or coffee do you drink before going to work*


----------



## mandymouse

Just one 

*What is your fave shopping centre in the UK ?*


----------



## wilma-bride

Probably Cribbs as that's the one I use most often - I went to the Metro centre once and loved that too though.

*When was the last time you cried and what made you cry?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

last weekend, i watched Marley and me

What are you wearing today ?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Pj's it's eight thirty five.....

Which was the last DVD you watched?


----------



## wilma-bride

Cinderella 

*What are you having for dinner tonight?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza


What time did you start work today ?


----------



## Danauk

I'm not at work today, it's the school holiday!!!!!

Which supermarket do you use most often?


----------



## torsie24

Tesco, used to be Sainsburys and now I miss it.

Christmas or Birthday?


----------



## natalielongstaff

xmas

Whats for lunch


----------



## PoppyAnna

Jacket potato with tuna

Which is your favourite off site eatery in Orlando?


----------



## gemmybear83

Mythos in Universal

What are you sat on?


----------



## Danauk

My sofa in the living room

*What colour is your living room?*


----------



## mandymouse

White walls, red furniture

*Will you be partaking in any alcohol tonight ? if so, what are you having ?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

yes of course ! I will be having a few glasses of wine

Will you be going shopping over the weekend ?


----------



## Danauk

No not this weekend, I have relatives coming to visit.

*Do you burn scented candles in your house and if you do what scent are you currently burning?*


----------



## PoppyAnna

No. I don't think so.  I try to avoid shops at the weekend.

Which room of your home do you want to decorate next?


----------



## Pinky166

We need to do our shower room next.

*What you having for dinner?*


----------



## natalielongstaff

pizza

What is your favourite tv programme ?


----------



## minkzebell

sponge bob

what's the weather like where you are?


----------



## natalielongstaff

its sunny at the moment 

Who has the next birthday in your house ?


----------



## Pinky166

Mine!! June 16th 2010! 

What are you watching on tv tonight?


----------



## natalielongstaff

the things we have recorded in the week

What car do you drive ?


----------



## mandymouse

A Ford Ka

*Describe the last photo you took on your camera*


----------



## dolphingirl47

The gifts that I received for the Secret Summer Exchange

What is your favourite scent?


----------



## natalielongstaff

perfume, gucci

What are you doing this evening ?


 im glad you answered that last question Corina !


----------



## dolphingirl47

Finishing tidying the spare room and then either reach or finally watch High School Musical two.

What is the last book you read?


----------



## natalielongstaff

im reading " A GOOD DAY TO DIE " its a thriller

Who is your favourite author ?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I don't think I can narrow it down to just one, but if I absolutely have to then probably Patricia Cornwell

What is yours?


----------

